#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-31
<Sysi> Iltsu: seiska ei alkanu asentumaanmun kolmoslevylle, ekalle osiolle, piti nyppiä piuhoja irti
<Sysi> toimiskohan kde:llä gtk-teemotus oikein jos tyhjäilis asetuksia kotikansiosta ennen asentamista/käyttöä
<Tm_T> Sysi: haluatko kertoa miten sen pitäisi toimia ja miten se ei toimi nyt niin?
<Sysi> Tm_T: pitäisi pystyä teemaa ainakin raleighista bluecurveen pysyvästi, tähän asti ei oo onnistunu jos on xubuntuna asennettu alunperin
<Sysi> joku muuki teema vois olla kiva saaha mutta edes tuo
<Tm_T> Sysi: siis juurikin pitäisi pysyä se teema mikä on määritetty KDE:n ulkopuolella?
<Sysi> Tm_T: pitäis mikä vaan teema saaha pysyvästi, lxappearancella saa istuntokohtasesti minkä vaan, kde:n oma gtk-säädin ei tainnu saada mitään aikaan
<Sysi> ois ehkä parempi debugata jos asentaisin sen ensin, asetukset voi nollata millon vaan
<Tm_T> Sysi: kyllä mulla on KDE:ssa asetettu gtk-teema toiminut KDE:ssa
<Sysi> Tm_T: joo toimii se jos on kubuntuna asennettu
<Tm_T> Sysi: toiminut mulla vaikka yleensä asennan Ubuntuna
<Sysi> kaikissa versioissa?
<Tm_T> tähän asti joo
<Sysi> hrm
<Tm_T> ongelma taitaa olla siinä että ~jokainen DE haluaa määrittää sen gtk-teemoituksen vähän omassaan
<Tm_T> tai näin muistelin tilanteen olevan
<Sysi> vois kysyä xfce-kavereilta ehkä mistä vois johtua
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, mulla oli aiemmin koneessa ubuntu ja kubuntun paketit, kdm oli käytössä... kun kde ei toiminut kunnolla, poistin sen. ja nyt gnomen puolella putty unohti että sen pitää käyttää utf-8
<gobbe> miksi käyttää puttyä?-)
<gobbe> taino, joo
<gobbe> yks softa kaikkeen
<kirvesAxe> no joo, on jäänne niiltä ajoilta kun siirryin huonommasta käyttiksestä pois ;P
<Echramath> Olikohan siinä joku näppärä juttu jonka se osasi...
<Echramath> En kuollakseni vaan muista mikä se oli.
<kirvesAxe> njoo niin, oliskos terminaalista ssh:n käyttö irssaamiseen näppärämpää ?)
<jjo> no putty oikeastaan tarjoaa terminaaliemulaattorin käyttiksille joilla sitä ei ole
<jjo> linuxissa on, joten se on aika sama käyttääkö sitä vai ei
<kirvesAxe> jep
<Echramath> Niin ja sen termiksen saa erikseen.
<kirvesAxe> kokeillaanpa ratkaisisiko se onkelmaa
<Echramath> Puttyporukka taisi sanoa, ettei siinä Linux-versiossa oikeasti ole mitään järkeä, ne vaan ylläpitää sitä testausmielessä.
<jjo> kai siinä saa sit graafisella puolella tallennettua noita usein käytettyjä palvelimia
<jjo> ei tarvitse tehdä pelottavia aliaksia tai ssh:n konffeja
<Echramath> Niin no jos haluaa eri koneille jopa eri fontit niin miksei.
<Tm_T> hmmm, saman tosin voi toteuttaa esim Konsolen sessioilla
<jjo> jaa no, kyllä sen descriptionissa kerrotaan että se tarjoaa vaikka mitä ekstraa
<jjo> xtermiin nähden
<kirvesAxe> jjo, joo sehän siinä että tuplaklikauksella aukeaa useimmin käytettyinih sessioihin yhteys, heh
<jjo> no joo, mä tarvitsen kyl yleensä kolme näppäimen klikkausta
<kirvesAxe> :D
<hiskiboy> tervehdys
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm, mulla on yks ohjelma minkä haluisin, mut ne tarjoo vaan 32-bittisen debin niin, onko mahdollista saada se toimaamaan 64-bittisellä buntulla?
<re-G> tuhoojabotti: o
<Sickki> eiköhä se toimi
<Sickki> voi olla et joudut asentaa i32-libsit
<Sickki> ja jotai muut
<mjr> sitä pakettia ei voi sellaisenaan asentaa
<mjr> mutta purat siitä ne tiedostot muuten ja koitat ajaa
<jjo> saahan sen pakotettua
<tuhoojabotti> :3
<mjr> (en nyt muista miten sen suoraan purkaa, oon joskus alienilla konvertoinut tgz:ksi ja sitten tar xzf)
<mjr> no saa pakotettua, mutta muistaakseni sitten kalut vinettää sen paketin olemassaolosta ;]
<hiskiboy> tässä  linuxmint "ubuntu 10.10" tulee 64bit flashi ihan addobe
<hiskiboy> mutta pitäskö sen toimia.. Joillai sivulla toimii ja joillai ei
<hiskiboy> esim http://nopeusmittaus.sonera.fi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5OmTKC -> Sonera Speed Test
<hiskiboy> siellä ei toimi
<jjo> hiskiboy: kyl se mulla on pelannut
<hiskiboy> joo aika mones paikkaa se toimiiki
<jjo> no, ei se kyl tuolla linkissä mitään lataa
<hiskiboy> no toimiiko sit... Vli vitsi nyt katos sana päästä... Mikkisoftan flashi vastine. Siihenki mintis oli joku plugari... Esim katsomo.fi ei pelitä
<jjo> no, moonlightin kanssa en ole ede alkanut säätämään
<ninnnu> katsomon saa toimimaan kun "vanha toistotapa"-urlin lykkää vlc:hen
<tuhoojabotti> jjo: Asenisn moonlightin niin chrome segfaulttas. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Asensin*
<hiskiboy> oi asensin hienon dockin ubuntuun :-P
<hiskiboy> minttiin*
<hiskiboy> ollaan tarkkoja ;-)
<tuhoojabotti> Mikä on paras raakakuvaeditori, jonka saan Ubuntunlle? :3
<bioterror> mä sanoisin gimp
<bioterror> en oo näihin rawstudiouhin, ufraweihin, darktableihin ja mitä nyt on, niin päässyt sisälle
<bioterror> gthumbilla kattelen kuvat, että mitä tuubaa on kennoon tarttunut ja sitten vaan gimpissä hyväksyttävä tulille
<tuhoojabotti> Saakos sillä muuten esikatselun nautilukseenkin? :3
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Mikä on raakakuva? Meinaatko RAW-tiedosto digikamerasta?
<bioterror> se thumbnailihan tulee dcrawilla, kai
<tuhoojabotti> Khyl, .cr2
<tale> En tiedä onko ubuntussa RAW-editoria, on kyllä ohjelmia jotka osaa lukea sen RAW-tiedoston ja muuttaa käsiteltävään muotoon.
<bioterror> no enkö mä just nimennyt
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<bioterror> rawtherapee vielä päälle
<anger> eikö tuo ufraw ollut lähinnä työkalu, jolla rawit saa luettua gimppiin?
<bioterror> ei
<bioterror> kyllä se on eräänlainen lightroomin korvike
<bioterror> jolla voi tehdä batchjobeja
<bioterror> lightroomillaki voi exporttaa kuvia photariin
<anger> niin joo, se oli toi gimp-ufraw jota joskus kokeilin
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<bioterror> just tovi sitten vaimon ottamia myyntikuvia vedin skriptillä neffistä jpegiksi ja imagemagikin convert huuteli ufraw-batchia tekemään likaiset työt
<tuhoojabotti> Jees, sain esikatselukuvat toimaamaan.
<APUWA> voisko joku auttaa savage2 nimisen pelin asennuksessa kun en oikee osaa..latasin linux 64bit version ja se on joku .bin tiedosto .ei kiitos linkkejä =D vaan kunno apua. käytän ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<tuhoojabotti> APUWA: Eikös se sitten toimaa kun suoritat sen?
<tuhoojabotti> ja kerro toki mistä latasit.
<APUWA> en tiedä miten sen voisi suorittaa kun kaksoisklikkaa sitä ni aina tulee jotai että ei voi suorittaa tai ei mitää
<tuhoojabotti> APUWA: Avaa ominaisuudet -> oikeudet
<APUWA> latasin viralliselta sivustolta
<tuhoojabotti> sieltä kliksaa, että salli suorittaminen.
<tuhoojabotti> tai komentoriviltä chmod +x filu
<APUWA> ei onnistu ..nyyh. voisikko kertoa että millä sen ohjelman voisi sitte suorittaa kun menin sotkemaan nekin =D
<tuhoojabotti> huh
<tuhoojabotti> mikä ei onnistu: Mitä teit, mitä tapahtui, mitä ei tapahtunut?
<tuhoojabotti> kristallipalloni ei toimaa ssh'n läpi.
<APUWA> pistin sen bin tiedoston oikeuksista että suorita ohjelmana mutta kun kaksoisklikkaa nii ei tapahdu mitää.
<tuhoojabotti> Mjaa
<tuhoojabotti> no kokeile suorittaa se konsolilla ja kato mitä se sanoo.
<APUWA> ei onnannu sekä =D
<Sysi> sun tarvii mennä kansioon jossa se on
<Sysi> esim: cd Desktop/
<tuhoojabotti> tai Downloads/
<APUWA> ok
<tuhoojabotti> sit kirjotat ./filunnimi
<APUWA> NONI PRKL
<APUWA> KIITOS
<Sysi> mieluummin ilman kirosanoja ja pienin kirjaimin
<Sysi> ole toki hyvä
<APUWA> vähä lähti lapasesta anteeks =D
<gobbe> APUWA: ja lisäksi kannattaa opetella ottamaan vastaan apu myös ihan luettavassa muodossa, niistä oppii paremmin kun suorista komennoista
<Sysi> luettavat ubuntu-ohjeet on yleensä ihan päteviä
<gobbe> jep
<gobbe> ja lisäksi niistä voi oppia jotain jos lukee ajatuksella
<Sysi> mutta ei täältä kysyjiä karkoteta
<APUWA> onkos täällä linux pelaajia?
<Sysi> joitakin
<APUWA> tietäisikö kukaan jotain varmasti winellä toimivia (ja hyvä) pelejä
<gobbe> eiks niitä oo winen sivuilal listattuna?
<tuhoojabotti> APUWA: DoD:S, TF2, L4D1/2, Monday Night Combat, HL1/2, etc. etc.
<tuhoojabotti> Melkeimpä kaikki mun Steam peli pörrää.
<Sysi> urban terror on natiivi, warsow kans
<APUWA> toimiiko mitkään isommat pelit esim. gta 4, gta 4EFLC, arma ,arma II ja sen semmoset
<tuhoojabotti> super tux kart
<tuhoojabotti> isommat pelit :D
<APUWA> no anteeks kun oon mailman viisain ihminen ehkä ikinä
<APUWA> =D
<Sysi> winehq tietää
<Sysi> siellä on suunnilleen joka ikinen winellä ikinä testattu softa
<gobbe> joo
<gobbe> sitä koitin juuri kertoa :)
<APUWA> oon kattellu siltä just.. ja gta:sta sanottii et asentuu hyvi mut ei käynnisty =(
<gobbe> niin, eli siinähäns ulel oli vastaus :)
<Sysi> kuinkahan uudella/vanhalla winellä
<APUWA> emt....ittellä on se uusin . mahtaako olla 1.3 beta tai jokin semmone
<jarnox> Morjens. Mikä olisi helpoin tapa asentaa debian ubuntu järjestelmässä
<Sysi> polta cd tai tee usbitikku ja asenna siltä
<jarnox> mikä olisi oikea ohjelma asentaa se kun imutin jonkun small installation imagen mutta ubuntun start disk creator ei suostu luomaan sitä?
<Sysi> kokeile unetbootin:ia
<jarnox> no nyt lähti unetbootin raksuttamaan katotaan miten äijälle käy
<mk94> onko kenelläkään tietoa miksi savage 2 jäätyy kun yritän päivittää
<anger> millä komennolla näkikään mikä näyttisajuri on käytössä?
<Finnish> Onks kukaan ubuntu + Nokia N900 omistaja? Yritän saada SSH-yhteyttä toimimaan mut en nyt mitenkään saa läpi sitä onnustumaan. Oon sen saanu kyllä toimimaan jonkun aikaa sit, mut en ihan tarkkaan muista sitä proseduuria, teenköhän nyt jotain väärin tai epäoikein
<gobbe> no ei se liity ubuntuun
<gobbe> Finnish: toimiiko se ssh jos otat suoraan luurista localhostii?
<Finnish> Authenticity of host localhost can't be established. Sit tulee RSA fingerprint ja sen jälkeen Are you sure you want to continue connecting, y/n
<Finnish> Eli mitäs toi tarkottaa
<anger> Finnish: ekalla kerralla laitetaan talteen tuo serverin fingerprint
<anger> Sen avulla huomaa jos joku ilkeä rikollinen laittaa serverinsä sun oman serverin tilalle
<anger> Eli kun fingerprint muuttuu, niin et vahingossa lähetä tunnareitasi rosvoille
<Finnish> Ok
<gobbe> Finnish: no jos toi toimii niin mitä se koneelta otettu ssh sanoo
<Finnish> Valittaa yhteyden katkeamista, tais olla että timed out
<gobbe> ei kysy salasanaa?
<anger> public key auth?
<Finnish> Ei kysy
<anger> kumpaan suuntaan yrität muuten yhteyttä?
<Finnish> Pöytäkoneelta puhelimeen
<Finnish> Eli: connect to server
<Finnish> Varmaan SSH?
<gobbe> ota terminaalista ssh
<gobbe> ssh tunnus@1.2.4.5
<Finnish> Ei tapahdu mitään
<gobbe> ootko varma et otat yhteyttä oikeeseen IP-osoitteeseen?
<Finnish> Puhelimen ifconfig antaa inet addr, siihen yritän
<gobbe> priva-ip?
<Finnish> Vai Bcast?
<anger> onko sulla puhelimessa ssh-serveri ja se päällä?
<Finnish> On openssh ja se on päällä
<gobbe> no jos puhelimesta ottaessa se toimii
<gobbe> Finnish: niin, mikä tuo IP on ?
<gobbe> Finnish: onko se privaatti vai 3g-verkon kautat tullut
<gobbe> jälkimmäiseen aika harvoin saa ssh:ta
<Finnish> Siis tää on mun koti-wlan
<anger> elisalla ainakin toimii 3g:n kautta
<gobbe> okei
<anger> sen sijaan wlani voisi olla natattu...
<gobbe> anger: elisakin nattaa osan 3g-yhteyksistä jo
<gobbe> Finnish: onko sun pöytäkone samassa verkossa siis?
<anger> jaa, no onneksi ei mun
<Finnish> On
<Finnish> Kyllä se aikaisemmin on onnistunu just kovi-wlanissa
<gobbe> anger: kohta on :)
<anger> niin, ip4:t taisi ollakin tooooosi vähinssä jo :)
<gobbe> anger: no kyllä se elisalla on
<gobbe> anger: ja ne on alkaneet jo nattaamaan noita, ja siirtää varmaan kaiken
<anger> no mulla tosiaan vielä menee suoraan
<gobbe> joo, osa liittymistä menee
<gobbe> tai valtaosa vielä
<gobbe> sonerakin nattaa jo noita
<gobbe> saunalahti ei
<anger> on firman liittymäkin, niin voi olla joku äntterpraissisysteemi
<gobbe> sonerahan siirsi ekana osan yritysliittymistä natin taakse :D
<anger> no sonera nyt on sonera
<anger> tulis vaan ipv6 käyttöön...
<gobbe> joo, kyllähän se tulee, mut helvetin hitaasti
<anger> aika harva isp tuntuu sitä tarjoavan
<bioterror> ollut tulossa jo yli 10 vuotta
<gobbe> nebula tarjoo ainakin
<anger> welholla ei ainakaan saa lainkaan
<IhqTzup> mikäs se olikaa nopein tapa ottaa nuo mounttauksien pikakuvakeet pois työpöydältä? gconfilla sen sai mutta en muista mistä
<anger> onko muuten tietoa tosta ipv6-päivästä, sillon vaan noi ipv6-osotteet laitetaan osottamaan varsinaisia saitteja?
<gobbe> jep
<anger> ei tartte erikseen käyttää tyyliin ipv6.facebook.comia vaimikäsenytolikaan
<anger> mietin vaan, että mikähän ton estää muina päivinä?
<olvikoira> tuli laitettua SSD levy, ilmeisesti pitäis jotain muutella fstabissa mutta siellä ei luemitään relatimeä missään
<Sysi> IhqTzup: gconf-editorilla varmaan nautiluksen alla
<IhqTzup> kiitos
<IhqTzup> löyty
<Sysi> olvikoira: noatime saa olla oikeestaan kaikilla levyillä, discard on ssd-spesifinen
<Sysi> mulla on data=writeback homella mutta en oo iteasiassa ihan varma mitä se tekee
<olvikoira> ei ymmärrä... tuommonen rivi on kait se ssd:
<olvikoira> UUID=ea7f6f06-fe70-4260-b0e8-f9a211964c8d /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Sysi> jos käytät discardia sulla tarvii olla oikea filesysteemi, ext4 toimii ainaki, ja biosista ahci-moodi päällä
<Sysi> laitat  errors=remount-ro,noatime,discard
<olvikoira> eli lisään tuohon perään noatime,discard, kokeillaanpas...
<Sysi> nuo ei oo mitenkää välttämättömiä mutta tuntu vähän vielä piristävän
<Sysi> kuinka nopee ssd?
<olvikoira> sika nopee :) 280 Mt/s näytti ubuntu...
<Sysi> ssd ♥
<olvikoira> toinen probleemi on se että grubbia ei tule, se boottaa niinku suoraan
<olvikoira> ja herjailee että /home asema ei kerkiä mukaan
<olvikoira> tai siis se teki tuon herjan pari kertaa...
<Sysi> shiftiä pohjassa pitämällä pääsee grubin valikkoon
<tuhoojabotti> Tarvii sen ocz 1000mt/s 700Gt SSD vai mikä soli.
<Sysi> bootatessa
<gobbe> tuhoojabotti: joo, kestävyys "hyvä"
<gobbe> tuhoojabotti: kuten ocz:n ssd-levyissä muutenkin
<tuhoojabotti> gobbe: Hä?
<olvikoira> mutta eikö sen pitäis tulla aina? tai siis niin se ennen toimi
<gobbe> multa mennyt kaks levyä parin vuoden aikana ja aika monella tutullakin
<tuhoojabotti> Mjaa.
<gobbe> tuhoojabotti: no ocz:t on noepita, mut ei kestä
<Sysi> olvikoira: ei sitä turhaan näytetä, dualbooteissa näkyy defaulttina vähän aikaa valikko
<tuhoojabotti> Jaa'a.
<Sysi> gobbe: niissä takuu vissiin kummiski toimii edes?
<gobbe> Sysi: joo, toki
<olvikoira> ok, meinasin vaan että jos se ilmestyin niin se /home levyn liittäminen onnistuis
<gobbe> Sysi: tosin kun hajos toisen kerran niin otin rahat takas ja ostin inteliä tilalle
<Sysi> olvikoira: epäilen että jostaki ihan muusta kiinni
<Sysi> gobbe: tää mun halvin löytyny kingston ei oo sanonu mitää ainakaa puolessa vuodessa
<Sysi> kauankohan tää ois ollu muuten
<olvikoira> ok... mulla just ocz... harmi jos nää ei olekkaan oikeasti hyviä, ostin vielä kaks, läppäriin toisen...
<Sysi> saapa nähä miten kavereilla käy, kaks hommannu tässä viimeaikoina vertex2:et
<olvikoira> mutta nyt jännään että käynnistyykö tämä noitten fstab muutosten jälkeen..
<Sysi> ne voi kokeilla sanomalla sudo mount -a
<gobbe> olvikoira: no ne on nopeita kuten sanoin, mut niitä hajoo paljon tiheemmin kun muita ssd-levyjä
<gobbe> mulla on kahdessa koneessa ocz
<gobbe> tai toisessa on nyt intel
<Sysi> miniläpsyssä ei oikeen nopeuttanu :/
<gobbe> mulla kyl vaikutti
<gobbe> tosin tää onki HP:n 5103
<Sysi> atom n270
<Sysi> jos laittais tähän raidiin ku heitän tuon seinään tjsp.
<APUWA> toimiiko kenelläkään savage2
<gobbe> kai se jollain toimii
<gobbe> vähän huono kysymys, miten se ei toimi sulla
<APUWA> kun päivitän niin kaatuu
<gobbe> kandee varmaan sit ilmottaa valmistajalle tosta?
<tuhoojabotti> APUWA: Jollai oli sama ongelma. :D
<APUWA> foorumeilla on ollu juttua et on lähetetty paljonki palautetta linux version ongelmista mutta kuulemma ei oo tullu vastausta eikä päivityksiä oo tullu kahtee vuotee =D
<gobbe> no se tarkottaa yleensä sit et kannattaa kiertää kaukaa ko. tuote :)
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<APUWA> katoin liian myöhään =D
<APUWA> tietääkö kukaan oikeesti hyvä grafiikkaista peliä linuxille tai mikä toimis winellä?
<bioterror> aika kovat vaatimukset
<bioterror> APUWA, http://appdb.winehq.org/ sieltä löytyy
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0dLXMF -> WineHQ  - Wine Application Database
<jjo> kyl doom3 näyttää vielä mun silmään ihan hyvältä
<jjo> mut on kuitenkin totta, että mä en ole pelaillut tietokoneella aikoihin, mitään erityisen näyttävää
<Brushy> APUWA: Kolme ekaa Monkey Islandia toimii moitteettomasti SCUMMVM:llä.
<Brushy> Kakkonen on mun mielestä kaikkien aikojen hienoin peli.
<Brushy> Eli kyllä löytyy.
<Brushy> Tai siis tiedetäänhän täällä niistä.
<Brushy> Tai miten sen vastauksen nyt haluatkaan muotoiltavan.
<APUWA> doom 3 ...ehkä jopa maailman tylsin peli =) mutta olis se kyl iha näyttävä
<Brushy> Mutta saanko nyt kysyä, että miksi aloit ylipäätään käyttämään Linuxia, kun tunnut haluavan pelikoneen?
<gobbe> APUWA: sullehan sanottiin jo aiemmin et winehq:ssa on iso lista, siellä on myös pelejä paljon
<APUWA> tulee kyllä pelattua tolla windowsilla mutta ois se vaa hiano tällä ubuntulla mätötä jotai kunno peliä..ja sentakia käytän linuxia kun se tykkää olla tässä "normaalikäytössä" parempi kun windows .
<bioterror> ei paljoa konffeja käpistelles tarvi 3D:tä ;)
<bioterror> eiks nexuiz ole ihan näyttävä
<IhqTzup> ite mitä tullu pelattua ubuntulla, wow, cod 1, cod 2, cod4, ra2, wc3, C&C generals, GTA Vice city, san andreas, hitman, TCE, tactical ops ja kourallinen muita. Nykyään ei vaan ehi pelata :(, pitäs muka töitä tehä ja opiskella
<Brushy> APUWA: Pelaa Monkey Islandit läpi.
<IhqTzup> ne on kyl hittejä :P
<bioterror> eiks Cedega ole fiksumpi
<Brushy> Wine on tainnut mennä peliyhteensopivuudessa sen ohi.
<Brushy> En ole kyllä hetkeen tarkistanut tilannetta.
<IhqTzup> jep
<IhqTzup> playonlinux on kanssa ihan kiva jos ei taho säätää
<Sysi> mun mielestä toi l4d on ihan komee.. wintoosan puolella asetukset täysillä
<tuhoojabotti> L4D2 myös.
<tuhoojabotti> Mul on kaikki steam pelit käynnsityny ja toimannu ilman mitää säätöö winel.
<Sysi> se ei oo tarpeeks putkijuoksu, en tykkää siitä :P
<tuhoojabotti> lol. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Tykkäät varmaa Metro 2033'sta? :D
<Sysi> en oo kuullukkaa
<tuhoojabotti> Siinä juostaa metro-tunneleis. :D
<Sysi> toi eka l4d on aika hyvä
<tuhoojabotti> Kiva peli.
<tuhoojabotti> En tiiä miten hyvin winettyy kyl, kun ei toosalkaa pyöri kunnol. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Suht raskas peli.
<Sysi> näyttikselle vai prossulle vai molempia?
<tuhoojabotti> Näyttikselle enempi.
<tuhoojabotti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fiz7aq0ppOE
<tuhoojabotti> Tosin näyttis mul on heikompi. :P
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/fFjOs9 -> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
<pesasa> Voisivat vaihtaa Youtuben titlet vähän informatiivisemmiksi.
<tuhoojabotti> pesasa: Kylhän ne on. :D
<Sysi> pitäis ton mun gtx 460:n jaksaa tota ihan hyvin
<tuhoojabotti> Botin parseri feilaa.
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: No pitäs.
<tuhoojabotti> Mun 260 pyöritti ihan jees.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut uus näyttis pitäs hankkia.
<Sysi> dualcore alko rajottamaan ku laitoin tuon, paitti että furmarkilla sammuu koko kone ku poweri ei riitä
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm?
<pesasa> tuhoojabotti: Eihän feilaa: <title>YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.</title>
<Sysi> tarvi kellottaa ettei pätki/laske fps
<tuhoojabotti> Niin juu, totta.
<Sysi> epämääräset 500w
<tuhoojabotti> Varmaa js säätöä.
<Sysi> ei vissiin riitä tolle
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Ei ihan ehkä juu. :D
<Sysi> ei "onneks" tuu kauheasti pyöritettyäkää niin kovilla
<Sysi> pitäis laittaa quad ja tuo poweri ja oikeestaan hommata hdd.. ei paljoa vaille uus kone
<Sysi> joskus vois haluta laddukkaamman näytön
<pesasa> Jaa, oli vaan joku lapsilukko, mutta silti.
<tuhoojabotti> Ite tarttis ssd ja näyttis ja psu. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Sit kehtais asm11 summereille mennä. :P
<Sysi> karsin tosta noppeemman ssd:n ku tääki on riittäny
<tuhoojabotti> Mul o huonoin komponentti täl hetkel kovo.
<mlpug> kovohan se yleensä on pullonkaulana
<tuhoojabotti> Jeps
<Sysi> en taida kumiskaa oppia pelaamaan tällä trackballilla
<Sysi> suunnitelmissa onki kyllä jo ompputouchpad peruskäyttöön
<Sysi> onko jotenki mahollista saada ubuntuun/linuxiin semmonen osx-tyylinen scrollaus?
<gobbe> mikä on osx-tyylinen skrollaus?
<tuhoojabotti> Nii?
<gobbe> siis kahden sormen?
<Sysi> ei hypi kerralla kolmea riviä vaan sievästi, niinku pikseleittäin, ja sitte kiihytyksellinen
<tuhoojabotti> höh
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Chromeen saa smoothscroll. :P
<Sysi> eri asia
<tuhoojabotti> Njuu.
<Sysi> vaikka nopee rulla ja lyhyt rullausmatka toimii ihan jees
<Sysi> ei yhtä hyvää silti saa ihan peruksena, voiskohan tota kokeilla jollaki xorgin conffaamisella?
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> compiz jumittelee
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, ssh:n manuaali on piitkä kuin nälkävuosi... osaisko joku kertoa millä komennoll yhdistän serveriin x.y.z porttiin 1234 ja vaatiiko jotain ekstraa että utf-8 on aktiivisessa käytössä? :)
<Wolde> olikohan portti parametrillä -p :D
<Wolde> En nyt just muista
<mjr> -p joo, merkistö taas ei ole ssh:n asia
<mjr> (joskin IMAO saisivat laittaa jotain tukea localen välittämiselle, mutta sitä on valitettavan vaikea tehdä portattavasti)
<Wolde> esim: ssh pekka@pakkanen.fi -p 1234
<kirvesAxe> eli jos käyttis on utf-8:lla niin oletettavasti on terminaalikin jolloin sitä ei kiinnosta?
<Wolde> eiköhän :D
<kirvesAxe> toivotaan BD
<kirvesAxe> toimii :D
<kirvesAxe> ainoo vaan et terminaalilla on näköjään oletuksena huonompi merkkireso ku puttyllä, korjataanpas se jostain..
<kirvesAxe> hoho
<kirvesAxe> 2011
<kirvesAxe> oho
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-01
<jounim_> testi
<jounim_> testi
<jounim_> xxx
<Vilex> toimii
<Tm_T> !test
<lubotu3> Failed!
<Vilex> on tää ubuntu hyvä käyttis!
<Vilex> käynnistyskin vie 10 osan wintoosaan verratuna
<elias_a> Vilex: Kyllä se ubuntukin hidastuu mutta ei samaan tapaan kuin winhotus.
<Tekno> miks gnome on suositumpi ku kde
<bioterror> koska se ei oo niin hirveä... ;)
<Tekno> gnome on hirveä
<bioterror> syö vähemmän resursseja, kuulemma myös
<Tm_T> bioterror: juu, kuulemma toisinpäinkin, se resurssien syönti riippuu niin monesta asiasta
<elias_a> KDE:n kehitys on perinteisesti mennyt tekninen kehitys edellä -> paljon säätömahdollisuuksia etc mutta kun ne on monesti puutteellisesti dokumentoituja jne niin siinähän tavis säätää...
<bioterror> mutta en aio ottaa osaa enempää tähän keskusteluun, onneksi ihmisille on annettu tämä vapaus valita ja tykätä jostain
<elias_a> Samaa mieltä.
<Tm_T> GNOME on suositumpi Ubuntu-projektissa lähinnä koska se on valittu oletusympäristöksi
<bioterror> KDE:n ongelma on myös hyvin sekava ja sotkuinen "control panel"
<Tm_T> ei se vissiin ole sen suositumpi noin yleisesti
<Vilex> tää mun koneeni on "roskiksesta" löytyny ilmanen p4 jossa muistia 750megaa niin hianosti toimii ubuntu 2 koneena
<Vilex> vistaan verkotettuna
<bioterror> Vilex, onko ihan hyper threadaava?-)
<elias_a> Joo - unohtui tuo Tm_T:n pointti. Onhan niitä distroja, joissa on KDE oletusdesktoppina, kuten Fedora ja Novell...
<Tm_T> bioterror: ja KDE:n Systemsettingsin sekavuudesta, oletkos käyttänyt sitä 4.5- ja 4.6-sarjalaisena?
<gobbe> elias_a: eihän fedorassa ole kde defaulttina
<gobbe> elias_a: vaan gnome
<bioterror> Tm_T, ei siitä liene kuin ½ vuotta kun viimeksi koskenut moiseen
<Tm_T> mutta siis, GNOME ja KDE on ihan perusfilosofioiltaan eri asioita, ei niitä tarvihe sillätavalla vertailla
<elias_a> gobbe: Uh - elän mennyttä aikaa...
<elias_a> Kiitos oikaisusta.
<gobbe> elias_a: ainakaan kun asensin just yhden fedoran14 ni se oli gnomella :)
<gobbe> siit äon kyl edelleen kde-forkki
<Vilex> onks red hat hyllytetty projekti?
<gobbe> ei?
<gobbe> miten se oli shyllytetty
<gobbe> vasta tuli kutonen
<Vilex> mulla oli joskus 99 vuonna red hat asennettu koneeseen
<Vilex> ai
<gobbe> redhatia ei vaan saa ilmaiseksi enää
<gobbe> pitää maksaa tuesta
<Vilex> joo silloin oli ilmanen
<bioterror> nyt on fedora core tms.
<gobbe> jep
<gobbe> fedora on nyt ilmainen
<Vilex> mun mielestä on hianoa saaha ilmaseksi tietokone toimiin siinä on jotain vähän niinku kasvattais ruokansa omavaraisesti
 * sinppa_ haistaa hippeyttä
<sinppa_> =)
<gobbe> okei
<czr> saahan nyt viela centos:ia
<czr> jos haluaa rhelia
<czr> fc on kuitenkin aika kaukana siita.
<gobbe> niin saa
<gobbe> mutta jos puhutaan 99 vuoden redhatista niin siitä on kaukana kaikki
<bioterror> '99 tais olla 6.0
<bioterror> hatara muistikuva
<bioterror> siin oli se uusi initti, komeat vihriät [ OK ]
<bioterror> mut vieläkin taisi olla rpm-helvetti se
<gobbe> joo
<bioterror> itse aloitin 5.2 manhattanilla tämän taipaleen '98
<bioterror> niin nää red hatit on jotenki jotenki muistissa, pakko kyllä sanoa että ei oo aika kullannut tätä muistoa
<topyli> 6.0:ssa oli gnome!
<topyli> 1.0 kaatuilemassa
<bioterror> 5.2:ssa oli fvmw2 muistaakseni
<gobbe> oli joo
<gobbe> redhat on kyllä edelleen melkein ainoo enterprise-linux
<gobbe> jota viitsii käyttää
<gobbe> tai server-linux isommissa ympäristöissä
<topyli> olihan niillä se hieno afterstep-virityskin
<bioterror> noo, Debian ja CentOS on aika yleisiä
<gobbe> debian ei kyl oo missään isoissa ympäristöissä
<gobbe> siis as in isoissa ja kriittisissä
<czr> you'd be surprised.
<gobbe> kun noi enterprise-softat ei tue
<bioterror> gobbe, silloin otetaan kyllä slowaris tulille ,)
<czr> suomessakin on pari organisaatiota joiden core-toiminta pyorii debianeilla.
<gobbe> aika paljon tota rhelliä on
<gobbe> czr: suomessa on myös hiton kmonta organisaatiota joilla on rhel
<czr> juup, en muuta vaittanytkaan
<gobbe> support on se aika olennainen puute
<czr> mut se et sanoo ettei debiania ole missaan on .. harhaanjohtavaa.
<czr> ko ymparistoissa on oma support.
<gobbe> no sanotaan uudelleen, debiania ei ole missään isoissa tietokantaympäristöissä suomessa, jossa tietokantana on joku enterprise-kanta, kuten oracle
<bioterror> kyllä mä varmaan ennemmin pistäisin debianin stablen tulille kuin jonku redhatin
<gobbe> :)
<gobbe> czr: no softavendoreiden support on monesti myös tärkeetä, ja se riippuu aika usien käyttiksestä
<czr> gobbe, en vain ymmarra miksi mulle noita juttuje perustelet :-).
<czr> <- RHCX
<gobbe> joo
<czr> tai no, en ole kyl pitkaan aikaan pitany testeja yms..
<gobbe> no yleisesti siis vain
<gobbe> czr: etkös sä pitänyt joskus tieturilla kurssejakin?
<topyli> aika usein kun tarvitaan joku sovellus niin pitää hankkia alusta jossa se pyörii. vaikkapa se oracle :)
<czr> gobbe, juup
<gobbe> aika paljon tulee itse tuettua debian/ubuntu-linjaa, mutta käytännössä yhtäkään isoa asiakasta ei ole tullut vastaan jonne se olisi käynyt
<gobbe> :)
<gobbe> vaan sinne mene sitten aina rhel
<topyli> sama sanoa että debiania ei ole missään työasemassa jossa äänikäsittelyyn tarvitaan ehdottomasti avid
<czr> juup. on ubuntulla tietty sit ihan oikeasti ongelmia tietyissa kaytoissa
<czr> bugit korjataan vasta sit kun joku jaksaa, jos kukaan koskaan jaksaa, yms..
<czr> rhelilla homma on kyl toiminu ihan kiitettavasti kunhan jaksaa tehda test-caset ensin
<czr> (ja kitista oikeille ihmisille)
<czr> mut, enpa ole rheliin koskenu pitkaan aikaan enaa :-).
<gobbe> joo
<gobbe> mä käpistelen päivittäin melkein
<czr> oon sotkeutunu sulautettuihin ja aika low-level juttuihin nykyaan, niin ei voi enaa puhua distroista.
<czr> ubuntu toiminu ihan tarpeeksi hyvin devauksessa, tosin ei voi vielakaan siirtya lucidiin kun ei vielakaan fiksattu pari ongelmaa kernelissa siella :-(.
<Sysi> centosilla alkaa kuulemma mennä devaaminen ikäväksi ku kaikki on vaan niin vanhaa
<czr> eikohan ole yhta vanhaa kuin rhelissakin
<anger> hmm, distrowatchista just lunttasin, että rhel-6:ssa olisi jopa php-5.3
<anger> eikä 5.1
<Sysi> oon ootellu centos 6:tta tässä innolla, vitonen oli niin toimiva vaikka vanha
<anger> toi 5.1 alkoi jo olemaan siinä mielessä kohtuullisen ongelmallinen, että melkeenpä kaikki php-kirjastot vaativat tänä päivänä vähintään 5.2:n
<Sysi> self-support lisenssi ei kyllä ois kalliskaa
<anger> > 0$ hinnassa on vaan se huono puoli, että tulee ylimääräistä byrokratiaa kaikkien kulujen hyväksymisessä :)
<crope> elias_a: RedHat mahtoi olla ~eka joka vaihtoi Gnomeen. ja siitä on aikaa, mitähän lie RH6
<anger> Onko noita varsinaisia kde-distroja koskaan oikein ollutkaan (pl. spinoffit, kuten kubuntu)?
<anger> Mun mielestä aina on ollut joko valinta kde tai gnome, tai sitten vaan gnome laitetaan suoraan käyttöön
<Sysi> mandriva?
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm, youtube playerit ei suostu välillä toimaamaan.
<elias_a> crope: Joo. Minä katsos sain RH-allergian aikoinaan SOTin aikoina niin en niin ole seurannut :)
<elias_a> anger: No eikös kuitenkin SuSE/Novell ole ollut aina KDE-distro?
<jjo> oli
<jjo> mun mielestä novell-kaupan jälkeen ottivat käyttöön gnomen
<jjo> kun novell osti myös ximianin
<jjo> sitä ennen SuSE oli tiukasti KDE-leirissä
<anger> ihan mielenkiinnosta, käyttääkö täällä moni mun lisäksi kde:tä?
<crope> mulla on sellanen mutu että RH peräti ollu yks suurimpia tukijoita Gnome-projektiin koska ne halus irti KDE sen QT-lisenssiongelmien takia
<Sysi> mun tietääkseni suhteellisen usea
<crope> mutta siis alussa oli RedHatissaki KDE, siitä vaan on pirusti aikaa ku se vaihdettiin
<Sysi> crope: muistelen kuulleeni kans että RH ois paljo devannu gnomea
<anger> redhatista kyllä muistelen just, että olisi ollut toi valintaruutu työpöytien välillä
<Sysi> centosin asennuksessa on kyllä vieläki installerissa valinta
<anger> ja olikohan jopa qt:n lisenssiongelmat syy gtk:n alkuun?
<Sysi> näistä taitaa lukea jossaki wikissä.. oon joskus lueskellu jostaki
<jjo> mä käytin aikoinaan kde:tä, mut siirryin gnomeen. kohta voi olla taas vaihdon aika, mut katsellaan nyt ensin mitä käy...
<Sysi> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnome
<Sysi> tossa ihan alussahan sanotaan
<topyli> tuollahan tuo on gnomen muinaishistoria suoraan hevosen suusta: http://primates.ximian.com/~miguel/gnome-history.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MxJ8en -> The Story of the GNOME project
<topyli> kyllä redhat oli ihan oleellinen
<Nakkel> Mites LibreOffice ja voikko?
<elias_a> anger: Mulla on yhdessä koneessa KDE mutta ei ole jokapäiväisessä käytössä.
<Sysi> mulla ois kde pöytäkoneessa jos se ei ois rikkonu ääniä jotenki, tässä miniläppärillä kohta ehkä netbook-plasma
<inz> Uuh, muistoja, kun GNOME vielä käytti enlightenmenttiä WM:nä
<Sysi> mietinnässä vielä minkä distron laittais sen alle
<topyli> inz: joo se oli joku dr14 vielä jossa oli hirveät scifi-koristeet
<anger> toi netbook-plasma on muuten ihan kiva htpc-käytössä
<Sysi> en tiiä oliko joku aikasempien versioitten ongelma vai ihan ylipäätäinen että tavallisesta netbookkiin vaihtaminen ei tuntunu ihan toimivalta
<Sysi> tai vaihtoehtoseti ite plasma oli hassu
<kirvesAxe> plasmaa vähän kokeilin ja tuli sellanen tunne että on turhan kilkkeinen netbookille
<Sysi> ihan perusplasmasta ainaki sais loistavan netbookkiin
<kirvesAxe> hmm
<Sysi> nyt vaan vakuutuin tuosta tarkotukseen tehdystäki
<Sysi> tietty riippuu mihin pyrkii, mulla on vähän persoonallinen gui-setup
<Sysi> aattelin netbook-plasmastaki vaihtaa palkin alas, ku tässä läppärissä menee muuten niin alas irkin alin rivi
<kirvesAxe> full-screen irssaus <3
<Sysi> tuntunu toimivalta
<hifi> irkkaamista varten tarvitsee dual headin
<bioterror> en kyl hiffaa sitä että ikkunointijärjestelmässä pitäisi terminaalit ja muut olla koko ruudun kokoisia
<bioterror> tää html-sössötys nyt on tehnyt siitä sellaista, että www-sivut pakottaa pitämään 1600x1200 resoluutiollaki selaimen toki maksimoituna
<Sysi> en ikinä käytä 1280 leveempänä selainta vaikka ruutua piisais
<Sysi> rasittaa lukea leveempää
<kirvesAxe> bioterror, no mä olen kyllä harkinnut gui-käytön lopettamista :P
<kirvesAxe> etenkin tän pikkukoneen kanssa
<kirvesAxe> niin säälittävän kokoinen näyttö muutenkin niin tätä voi jakaa
<Sysi> kyllä tää 1024×600 ihan riittävä on ollu
<Sysi> ehkä jotaki kuvia en kattelis
<bioterror> kirvesAxe, mikäs siin. kaikkea löytyy sinne konsoliin ;)
<kirvesAxe> bioterror, esimerkiksi Ion ;P
<elias_a> bioterror: Missäs tollanen ruudun maksimointi on?
<elias_a> Kuulostaa Speden kurjuutenmaksimoinnilta <3
<bioterror> elias_a, windowmaker käyttää termimiä maximized ;)
<elias_a> bioterror: Höh - eikä pysty säätämään?
<gobbe> Sysi: saat ootelal hetken centos6:sta ku ekana tulee 5.6 :)
<Sysi> ai ne semmosenki vielä aikoo
<gobbe> no tietysti
<gobbe> koska redhatiltakin tuli 5.6
<Sysi> pooh
<czr> hmm. villi veikkaus, toimiiko C-ohjelma jos strippaa .hash-section ELF:ista? :-)
<tuhoojabotti> czr: En osaa sanoa, kun en oo C'stä ohjelmoinu.
<tuhoojabotti> C'tä*
<czr> ei toi nyt tayta villin veikkauksen kriteereita lahimainkaan
<Sysi> ehdoton ehkä
<Brushy> Hyvää iltapäivää czr-miehelle :)
<jjo> on mahdollista, että se ei saata toimia
<czr> hej Brushy, long taim :-)
<czr> aini, kyl se toimii
<Brushy> Jep, eipä ole täällä tullut käytyä kauheasti, kun olen Windowsia käytellyt.
<czr> lahinna mietin et osaako ld toimia mitenkaan jarkevasti ilman noita SVR tai "GNU" .hash sektioita.
<Brushy> Wussup?
<czr> Brushy, yyyyy!
 * czr katsoo paheksuvasti
<Brushy> czr: En saa asennettua Kubuntua, koska Seiska teki asennuksen yhteydessä neljä primääriosiota kiintolevylleni :/
<Brushy> Eikä Wubillakaan asennu.
<czr> aww, ota winkkari pois
<jjo> joo, winkkari pois, niin pääsee stirippailemaan elf-binäärejä
<Brushy> Emmie kehtaa, pelailen kuitenkin.
<czr> jjo :-)
<Brushy> Tarttis lähtee käymään kaupassa. Haluaisin ottaa kännykän mukaan musiikkivehkeeksi, mutta sitten katkeis netti, koska Turun YO-kylän Kyläverkko on katki... What to do?!
<czr> jjo, mut siis hei, kuka _ei_ haluaisi miettia mita moiset tarkoittaa: "./hello.copy: error while loading shared libraries: ./hello.copy: unsupported version 0 of Verneed record"
<jjo> todellakin
<czr> Brushy, poista winkkari, asenna kubuntu tilalle :-)
<tale> Brushy: Opettele paastoamaan.
<Brushy> czr: Melko radikaalia.
<czr> Brushy, ei imo ole. radikaalia ois et menisit kadulle mesoamaan kapitalismin vaarydesta alasti
<czr> ei toi ole viela kovin radikaalia
<Brushy> tale: Ruokaa kyllä on kaapissa, mutta pari asiaa puuttuu.
<tale> Brushy: Haasta joku oikeuteen, vaadi miljardi € korvauksia puuttuvasta netistä ja sen aiheuttamista kärsimyksistä.
<Brushy> czr: Mulle on!
<Brushy> tale: Okei, näin teen.
<Brushy> Kiitos.
<czr> Brushy, no, pikkuaskeleet ensin
<Brushy> Mutta kaipa mä pärjään sen pienen hetken ilman musiikkia, joten kauppaan menen nyt.
<czr> :-). hyvat jatkot
<czr> uu. jos .init:in ottaa pois niin hello world kuolee suoraan segfaulttiin :-).
<czr> taa on vahan sama kun ois joku hullu tiedemies mika testaa mita ruumiinosia oikeasti tarvii elamiseen
<czr> mut onneksin vain vahan.
<Brushy> Noniin.
<Brushy> Kyläverkkokin alkoi toimimaan kuulema kauppareissun aikana.
<Brushy> czr: Irkkailetko sä jossain vähän kasuaaleimmilla kanavilla? Tätä kun ei viitsisi täyttää kuulumisien vaihtelulla.
<czr> err. en ma oikein tieda onko mita kasuaaleja freenodella :-).
<czr> mut, pitaa lahtea, tyopaiva -> END$.
<Mkaysi> czr: Brushy: Kasuaalisempi kanava on varmaankin vaikkapa #ubuntu-fi-offtopic, joka ei jostakin syystä ole yhtä suosittu kanava, kuin tämä.
 * Mkaysi oli jälleen kerran tunnin myöhässä.
<Brushy> Kävin katsastamassa sen, czr ei ollut siellä :(
<Nakkel> Onko Voikko helppo asentaa käsin ku ei löydy valmista pakettia LibreOfficea vasten?
<gobbe> ubuntulle on ainakin paketti
<Nakkel> Mistä sen löytää?
<Nakkel> PPA googgelointi ei ainakaa heti tuottanu mitää.
<Nakkel> (heti = 4-5 ekaa sivua.
<Nakkel> )
<gobbe> kolmas osuma
<gobbe> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/new-ppa-makes-installing-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-easy/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/YQznl8 -> LibreOffice Ubuntu PPA makes installation easy
<Nakkel> Joo, LibreOffice asentuu tuolta, mutta Voikko. :P
<gobbe> no et sä mistään voikosta puhunut ekana
<gobbe> vaan libreofficesta
<Nakkel> Lue uudestaan :D
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<Paavi2_0> itekin luin ekalla kerralla väärin
<tuhoojabotti> Ite en lukenu.
<tuhoojabotti> Laitoin x'n konffeihin semmosen moden missä on: 1920x1080, NULL
<Paavi2_0> eikö openofficen voikko kelpaa libreofficelle, kun se siitä kuitenkin on forkattu
<tuhoojabotti> jotta voin laittaa 1920x1080 fullscreen
<tuhoojabotti> Mut sen jälkeen ei enää toinen näyttö herää eloon. :3
<tuhoojabotti> Ellen loggaa ulos
<ath> Ei oo voikko-integraatiota edes 11.04:ssä :/
<tuhoojabotti> Kukaa sattuis tietää miten saada se toimimaan pelaamisen jälkeen sit? :D
<Nakkel> Paavi2_0: Ei ainakaa suoraan. Ehkäå jos forcettaa ja ignooraa riippuvuuksia...
<tuhoojabotti> Tai parempi tapa saada fullscreen toisel näytöl toimaamaan.
<Paavi2_0> xinerama?
<tuhoojabotti> Juu se ois kieltämättä kova sana.
<tuhoojabotti> Harmi ettei compiz tykkää. ;D
<tuhoojabotti> Ainakaan tietääkseni.
<Sysi> nvidialla pelaajat yleensä sammuttaa vaan toisen kokonaan nvidian kamppeella
<Paavi2_0> harmi, etten ole tarvinnut compizia
<Nakkel> Tuplanäyttöjen takia en oo pelannu fullscreeniä vuosiin. :(
<tuhoojabotti> Nakkel: Onneks valven pelit saa muutamal vivul kivasti.
<tuhoojabotti> -window -noborder -w x -h x
<tuhoojabotti> :)
<tuhoojabotti> source-pelit siis lähinnä.
<Sysi> nvidian twinview on vähän puutteellinen paikotellen
<Nakkel> Vähän
<tuhoojabotti> Juu.
<Sysi> onneks ei oo toista näyttöä \o/
<tuhoojabotti> Jea \o
<Nakkel> Pitäis vielä kolmas saada \o/
<tuhoojabotti> Juu. /o\
<Sysi> onneks näyttis ei osaa kolmea
<Paavi2_0> pitäis saada läppäri, jolla mixxx toimis pykimättä
<tuhoojabotti> Tarttis amd näyttiksen ja eyefinityn :D
<tuhoojabotti> Mikä on mixxx?
<Nakkel> Saan näyttiksen joka osaa 6 \\oo//
<Sysi> tarvis neljä nvidiaa
<tuhoojabotti> Nakkel: Mikäs pötkylä?
<Nakkel> MMut siinä ei sit toimi hyvin 3D. :(
<tuhoojabotti> lol
<Nakkel> ATI
<tuhoojabotti> AMD?
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<Sysi> monta näyttöä toimii kummiski leluxillaki?
<Nakkel> Kaikki
<tuhoojabotti> Ainii, taidan käydä pöllimäs telkkarini wanhempien makkarist.
<Sysi> cool
<Nakkel> Googlssa on hieno kuva missä 24 näyttöä ATIn korteilla ja linuxilla
<Sysi> harmi ku 1900|1200-ruudut on kalliita
<Sysi> 16:9 on nihkeä
<Nakkel> Joku "eyefinity" tms
<Paavi2_0> tuhoojabotti: se on sellainen avoimen lähdekoodin dj-softa
<tuhoojabotti> Oke.
<Sysi> paitti jos ois semmonen 2560×1440
<tuhoojabotti> Juu.
<Sysi> semmosen hinnalla vaan sais neljä fullhd:ta
<tuhoojabotti> Seuraavaks ois kyl kiva saada projektori. :P
<Nakkel> Ei
<Nakkel> Projektorit on susia
<Sysi> ei kai projektoreissa oo es paljoa resoa?
<tuhoojabotti> fullhd saa.
<Nakkel> Ohan niitä FullHD
<Nakkel> Nih
<Sysi> aika heikko
<tuhoojabotti> Taisiis.
<Nakkel> Ja parempiaki on
<tuhoojabotti> Saahan niit toki parempiakin jos pätäkkää löytyy. :D
<Sysi> kivasti lagaa kaks megaa soneraa ku on spotify käytössä
<Brushy> 640 kuvapistettä luulis riittävän kaikille!
<tuhoojabotti> http://www.engadget.com/2008/09/17/sony-stuns-with-srx-t110-srx-t105-4k-x-2k-projectors/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OOw80a -> Sony stuns with SRX-T110 / SRX-T105 4k x 2k projectors -- Engadget
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<Sysi> projektorin hintaan tarvii lisätä kangas :/
<Paavi2_0> tai muu sopivahko pinta projektiolle
<Brushy> Hyvä kangas maksaa 150 euroa.
<Sysi> harmi ku tarvii läppäriä, melkeen vois toivoa valkolakista palkaksi muuten semmosta kivaa 27" ruutua
<Brushy> 100" kangas siis.
<Nakkel> Saksan sukulaisilla on leffateatteri johon ne menee kattoo vuokraleffat. :P
<Nakkel> Syö DVD/BD
<Nakkel> Voisin haluta itekki.
<Sysi> mietiskelin joskus että dvd:n hinnalla käy kattomassa leffan kahesti teatterissa
<Sysi> \kahestaan
<Sysi> ainaki
<Sysi> tarjouksessa neljästään
<Brushy> Nakkel: Kaverilla on kanssa varmaan 10 000 euron olohuone.
<Brushy> Hyvälaatunen Full HD -tykki, 100" kangas, kallis äänentoisto ja PS3 ja HD-DVD-soitin.
<Brushy> Telkkarikin maksanut jonkun verran.
<Nakkel>  Brushy: Ohan noita hifistejä, mut silti että on 600 ihmisen teatteri omassa käytössä. :P
<Brushy> Jaa semmonen.
<Brushy> Rahasta ei taida olla pulaa.
<Nakkel> Kyllä ne leipänsä siitä leffateatterista saa...
<Nakkel> Jahas, bussi saapuu kohta kotipysäkille...
<tuhoojabotti> HD-DVD?
<tuhoojabotti> fail?
<tpls> vuonna käpy kiersi noista high-end jannuista semmonen vitsi et miksi ostaa kesämökki kun samalla rahalla saa jo ihan kohtuullisen levysoittimen
<Brushy> tpls: Hah.
<tuhoojabotti> Mul o Sonyn 5.1 kotiteatterit
<tuhoojabotti> "Digital Audio/Video Control Center - Digital Cinema Sound Processing 24Bit" ^^
<tuhoojabotti> Sain enolta, kun se uudisti laitteitaan. Makso vaan ~100€ ostaa tarvittavat johdot et sain koneeseen kii. :D
<tpls> enny hd-dvd:n käyttöö aivan failiksi sanois, ku se formaatti hävis bd:lle niin niitähä leffoja myytiin aivan pilkkahintaan pois
<tuhoojabotti> Njoo
<tpls> moni sai siinä aika edukkaasti kartutettua kokoelmaa ja toimiviaha laitteita ne on
<Sysi> jos vaikka joskus sais katottua ei-windows htpc:llä bluureitä
<tuhoojabotti> Kertokees miten voin lisää oman slideshowni tonne taustakuviin? :3
<kikk0> CK Kikko
<tuhoojabotti> Sain.
<tuhoojabotti> crebs :3
<hoho> Hei, jos koittaa automaattisesti liittää sshfs osioita fstabin avulla käynnistyksessä, niin miten tuo ssh key tulee hoitaa? Olen tehnyt sen omalle käyttäjälle, mutta ilmeisesti se ei riitä (käytössä Arch Linux, jos sillä tässä tapauksessa on edes väliä)
<mjr> en tiedä, mutta pitäisin luultavana että se avain pitää laittaa /root/.ssh:hon koska roottina noi varmaan haluaa noi automaattimountit tehdä...
<hoho> tehnyt kyllä tuonkin, ei auttanut :/
<Paavi2_0> onko siellä toisessa päässä myös avaintunnistus ilman salasanoja?
<Paavi2_0> voi olla myös, että fstabissa olevat osiot liitetään liian aikaisin, eli verkkoyhteyttä ei vielä ole jne.
<Paavi2_0> hoho: http://www.tjansson.dk/?p=84
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hhAz6U -> Autofs and sshfs – the perfect couple | tjansson.dk
<puunakki> mistäs saa, hiiren kanssa tapahtuvan, scrollauksen nopeutta muutettua?
<tuhoojabotti> Ohoh
<Vilex> puunakki: ootko löytäny jo?
<puunakki> Vilex: ei oo löytyny
<puunakki> firefoxin asetuksia muokkasin niin nyt siinä toimii kivasti, mut parempi ois että koko systeemissä ois nopeempi scrollaus
<Vilex> en miekään oo löynänny jos joku tietäs
<Vilex> kaikkee muuta säätöö hiirelle kyl löytyy
<puunakki> jep
<puunakki> toimiikos virtualbox OSE:lla usbiin tökätyt laitteet?
<puunakki> nokian känny ois tarkotus saada päivitettyä
<Sysi> ose on se vapaa? sillä ei toimi
<puunakki> joo ose on se vapaa
<puunakki> pitääpi siis asennella toi suljettu
<pesasa> Tuolla olisi monta vapaata softaa odottamassa esittelyn kirjoittamista: http://www.l-a.fi/Projektit/Viikon_VALO
<pesasa> Ja lisää saa keksiä.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ZUlM43 -> Projektit/Viikon VALO – Linux-Aktivaattori
<pesasa> Rohkeasti vaan mukaan.
<kvir4567> http://bashtube.ru/video/7088/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/zEdQV1 -> Малыш и кошка
<Brushy> Soiko banaanilaivan torvi?
<Paavi2_0> ja ne ponimaju
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-02
<TTilus> tuleeks kaikilla https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/711601
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 711601 in upstart (Ubuntu) "upstart 0.6.6-4 - cannot install new update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Tm_T> TTilus: joo näemmä jotain tuommosta
<Tm_T> TTilus: minusta tämä näyttää siltä että se odottaa uutta libc6-versiota valmiiksi
<TTilus> Tm_T: niin mustaki
<TTilus> mut hyvä kysymys, et miks upstart päästettiin ulos ennen ku sitä voi asentaa
<TTilus> ihan pikkasen saattaa hämätä
<TTilus> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=27x013b&s=7
 * TTilus voi olla aika varma, että anoppi soittaa tänään ja valittaa ku "tää juttu pyytää tekemään tämmösen systeemin ja sitte ei kuitenkaan suostu"
<PoisonedDwarf> mio, mitä on .bin tiedostot ja miten saan ne auki? yritän päivittää javaani
<Tm_T> !java
<lubotu3> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Tm_T> PoisonedDwarf: eli käytä paketinhallintaa
<PoisonedDwarf> mun pitäs saada sampopankki toimimaan ja neuvovat oraclelta lataamaan ton javan
<Tm_T> juu, veikkaisin että pakettihallinnasta tuleva java pitäisi toimia
<PoisonedDwarf> eli synaptic pakettienhallinta? ubuntun sovellusvalikoima vai päivitysten hallinta?
<Tm_T> sovellusvalikoima tai synaptic ainakin pitäisi tehdä, en osaa sanoa tarkalleen kun en käytä GNOMEa
<PoisonedDwarf> sunjava 6jre pack on asennettu synapticsin mukaan, koetampa tuliketulla nyt uuudestaan verkkopankkia
<Tm_T> PoisonedDwarf: http://linux.fi/wiki/Sammon_verkkopankki
<PoisonedDwarf> thanks
<bioterror> kannattaa poistaa ensin icedtea6 ja muut openjdk-sössötykset
<PoisonedDwarf> tein sen jo
<PoisonedDwarf> nyt haluaisin ihan oikeasti tuon http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com  java.comista lataamani paketin asennettua
<PoisonedDwarf> muttakun koneeni ei saa auki tai ei tajua lukea .bin tiedostoa?
<PoisonedDwarf> sampopankista neuvottiin toimimaan näin
<bioterror> no siis
<bioterror> kun sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<bioterror> ja se toimii
<bioterror> terveisin sampo pankin asiakas, enkä ole pankkia vaihtamassa
<PoisonedDwarf> thanks bioterror
<bioterror> np
<PoisonedDwarf> ahh, aivan loistavaa!
<PoisonedDwarf> eivät olisi varmasti sampopankissa yhtä kätevästi osanneet laittaa toimimaan :)
<bioterror> no ei tietenkää ;)
<bioterror> mutta joo, ihan hauskaa seurata kun jotkut apple-käyttäjät ulisee tota ja me täällä ubuntu-piireissä voidaan vain osoittaa sormella ja nauraa ;)
<pesasa> Niin, tai me ei-Sampo-käyttäjät osotetaan sormella ja nauretaan jo n:ttä vuotta.
<pesasa> Tosin OP:n asiakkaana en just nyt naura. :-
<pesasa> )
<bioterror> jep :D
<bioterror> sanpo pankilla on sentää taustalla iso sininen, eikä tunator ;)
<bioterror> (vaikka on seki siellä hääräämässä, mutta ei vastaa noista jutuista)
<bioterror> pesasa, http://yle.fi/uutiset/talous_ja_politiikka/2011/02/osuuspankin_maksuongelmien_syy_rahat_loppuivat_tililta_2334456.html näköjään ;)
<tuhoojabotti> Mites saan konffittua hiiren ylimääräset napit toimimaan? :3
<elias_a> bioterror, pesasa: Niin että OP:n tyypit tekee lyhyttä valuuttakauppaa muiden asiakkaiden rahoilla ja asiakkaat saavat kärsiä nahoissaan sen kustannukset...
<czr> elias_a, normimeininki
<Sysi> pitäiskö netbook-plasman valikosta löytyä kaikki ohjelmat?
<Sysi> mielestäni ei livellä testatessa ollu, haluaisin tarkistaa ennen asentamista
<Sysi> pitäis olla hiljaa.. uskaltaako bootata live-kubuntuun
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Siis netbook-remixiä oot asentamas?
<tuhoojabotti> Näemmä eri joo.
<Sysi> kubuntu, netbook-plasma
<tuhoojabotti> Juu, katoin just.
<Sysi> en tykkää ku on loggausääni
<tuhoojabotti> Enpä siitä tiedä.
<tuhoojabotti> Asd, ostasko sitä nyt OCZ'n ssd-aseman, vaikka sitä haukuttiinkin nopeasta kulumisesta. :3
<Sysi> kuhan pität backupit kunnossa :p
<tuhoojabotti> Noh en mä sitä filuille aikonukkaan.
<tuhoojabotti> Aattelin wintöötin, ubuntun ja steamin sille saaha.
<tuhoojabotti> 160Gt pitäs riittää, mut enempi ois parempi.
<tuhoojabotti> Tommonen 500€ 200Gt :D
<Sysi> jos oikeesti tarvis niin tohon mun 30G menis wintoosa, l4d ja ubuntu
<Sysi> l4d2 jos tarvis kans niin vois alkaa täyttymään
<tuhoojabotti> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/popups/prodinfo.php?id=27652 Tuo ois aika sopiva.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ed0Eee -> 27652 - OCZ Vertex 2 - 180 G - Verkkokauppa.com
<tuhoojabotti> Paitsi hinnaltaan. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Saatavuus: 2-5 vkoa :(
<tuhoojabotti> Noit on sentäs tullu tän vuoden puolella.
<hifi> mulla on kingstonin SSD pöytäkoneella
<hifi> ihan hyvin toiminut vuoden tms.
<Paavi2_0> koskakohan noiden hinnat putoaa sille tasolle, että viitsisin ostaa?
<Sysi> nopeus++
<hifi> ei toi ssd kyllä ihan kaikessa säväytä
<hifi> ainakaan halpa
<Sysi> oon ollu tyytyväinen tuohon omaani
<hifi> se menee windowsilla aika tukkoon
<hifi> kun steam ja windows update alkaa jylläämään samaan aikaan
<hifi> tuntuu ettei mikään enää toimi kunnes jompi kumpi lopettaa
<Sysi> no ihan kaikki menee
<hifi> tuntuu et kiekolla vaan hidastuu, mut tuntuu et tolla ssd:llä lähes pysähtyy kaikki toiminta
<Sysi> tolla mun wintoosa tuntu melkaan hitaammalta ku hdd:lla, linuxi on säpäkämpi
<hifi> niin, samaan päätelmään olen päässyt
<hifi> windows tuntuu hitaalta kuin mikä
<hifi> mut liimalla lentää
<hifi> kyllä yksittäisten sovellusten latausajat on windowsilla kivat
<hifi> esim. l4d2 lataa mapit aika nopsaan vaikka kone ei muuten tehokas ole
<Sysi> kaveri meinas että wintoosaki nopeutu kauheesti, en tiiä meinasko just nuita
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla kovo on suurin pullonkaula atm.
<tuhoojabotti> Joten siihen sijoitan seuraavaks.
<Sysi> poweri ois melkeen pakkohankinta, prossu on seuraava rajotin, sitte vois jo tuo lwvyki alkaa olemaan hidas
<tuhoojabotti> Asd, nyt tää ei enää tunnista mun mokkulaa vaikka äsken se vielä osas yhdistääkkin.
<Vilex> revodrive kantsii ostaa jos kiintolevyä on hankkimassa
<Vilex> paitti et hinta ei ole vielä pudonnu paljoakaan
<PoisonedDwarf> mitä teen kun tietokoneeni ei havaitse USB muistitikkua
<PoisonedDwarf> voinko kaivaa sen jotenki manuaalisesti esille
<PoisonedDwarf> ihan normaali toimivaksi havaittu kingstonin muistitikku kyseessä
<hifi> onko usb-portin toimivuus muuten testattu
<PoisonedDwarf> on, toiminu ainakin tähänasti
<jjo> miten se ei havaitse sitä?
<hifi> voisit kirjoittaa "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" ja kernelin logi tulee sitä mukaa näkyviin kun jotain tapahtuu ja tökätä tikku kiinni
<PoisonedDwarf> no se ei näy missään
<jjo> näkyykö dmesg:ssä mitään kun sen laittaa kiinni
<hifi> ja vaikka pastebinittää mitä rivejä sinne ilmestyy kun tikun lyö kiinni
<PoisonedDwarf> mikä on dmesg?
<hifi> katso ylempi rivi
<hifi> (tail-komento)
<hifi> tämä siis päätteeseen
<PoisonedDwarf> kyllä siellä muutama rivi tuli jotain
<jjo> no, se on periaatteessa samaa juttu kuin tuo hifin ehdottama tail-juttu
<PoisonedDwarf> kun tökkäsin kiinni
<jjo> sen vaan ei jää seuraamaan
<hifi> jos ihan muutama (2) voit laittaa suoraan tänne kanavalle
<hifi> muuten http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<PoisonedDwarf> Feb  2 15:50:12 henrik-laptop kernel: [  505.364955]  sda: sda1
<PoisonedDwarf> Feb  2 15:50:12 henrik-laptop kernel: [  505.370924] sd 10:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through
<PoisonedDwarf> Feb  2 15:50:12 henrik-laptop kernel: [  505.370941] sd 10:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk
<hifi> kyllä se tikku siis ainakin toimii
<hifi> nyt joku ubuntun graafinen käli ei vain huomaa sitä jostain syystä
<jjo> miten se tulee sda:ksi?
<PoisonedDwarf> :(
<jjo> no, mut tuosta näkee kuitenkin mihin device-nodeen se tulee ja sen voi tuon tiedon avulla mountata käsin
<PoisonedDwarf> ok, no miten se mounttaus tapahtuu?
<jjo> sen pitäisi helpoimmillaan mennä ihan `mount /device/node /kohde/hakemisto`
<jjo> eli tässä tapauksessa tuo device olisi mitä ilmeisesmmin /dev/sda1
<jjo> niin joo ja sudolla tietysti
<PoisonedDwarf> eli koko komento komentorivillä
<jjo> juu, sen sudon kanssa
<PoisonedDwarf> eli jotenki "sudo mount /device/node/dev/sda? täh
<PoisonedDwarf> en osaa käyttää komentoriviä
<PoisonedDwarf> siis mitenkään kunnolla.
<jjo> eli siis
<jjo> sudo /dev/sda1 /home/PoisonedDwarf/muistitikku
<jjo> olettaen, että sinun käyttäjätunnuksesi/kotihakemistosi on nimeltään PoisonedDwarf ja sinulla on kotihakemistossa hakemisto nimeltä muistitikku
<bioterror> ei voi olla tunnuksessa isoja kirjaimia
<bioterror> :D
<PoisonedDwarf> ohhoijaa...
<jjo> :)
<bioterror> jokusen kerran saanut ihmetellä kun ihmiset valittaa ettei installeri mene eteenpäin ja tunnukset on puolillaan isoja kirjaimia
<jjo> olin vähällä sanoa, että en ole koskaan törmännyt tuollaiseen rajoitukseen, mutta olen mä kerran
<PoisonedDwarf> epävakaa paska, pitäs varmaan asennella windows takasin... Lähti muistitikku toimimaan kun käynnistin koneen uudelleen.
<bioterror> elä nyt ole tollanen
<bioterror> haasteita vaan
<bioterror> ethän sä nyt myy polkupyörääkää pois jos joudut taluttaa mäen ylös
<PoisonedDwarf> jos mun pitäs olla jokakerta säätämässä ketjuja, jarruja, vaihteita valoja ku vaan haluisin ajaa 100 metriä kaupalle mut se ei onnistu ni kyllä varmasti heittäisin helvettiin sen polkupyörän ja kävelisin niinku ennenkin.
<jjo> kävin eilen laittamassa tutulle wlanin toimimaan windows-koneeseen. ihmettelin kyl miksei itse osannut, kun windowsilla kaikki on helppoa.
<bioterror> PoisonedDwarf, ei se aina helppoa ole yksivaihteisellakaan ;)
<bioterror> mutta jos tikku ei näy nautiluksessa, niin kannattaa toki vilasta josko gparted haistaa sen
<pesasa> Oivoi, vihreä munamankeli, löysät ketjut, mukulakivitie. Tulvahtipa muistoja Öron saarelta.
<Sysi> eikö windows oo tunnettu siitä että se on just helppo korjata, reboottaa vaan, linux-jätkät yrittää aina liian vaikeesti siks että vaan voivat
<bioterror> windows-tyypit asentaa XP:n uusiksi
<Tm_T> olkaas ny
<Sysi> pyrin myös siihen että aina kannattaa muistaa että ubuntullaki kantsii monesti koittaa sitä reboottia
<bioterror> sysi, riippuu, yleensä kyllä starttailen servicejä
<Sysi> jos backuppais dataa ja kubuntu netbook
<Sysi> onkohan se samanlainen akkureikä ku normiplasma efektit päällä
<Tm_T> Sysi: Kubuntu desktop ja netbook eroaa vain sillä että niissä on plasman asetuksissa yksi asetus eri asennossa (;
<Tm_T> noin yleistäen
<Sysi> netbookissa näytti olevan efektejä vaikka jos en ihan väärin kattonu ei asetuksissa ainakaa ollu karkit päällä
<Tm_T> kwinin efektejä?
<Sysi> niitä
<Tm_T> ja ne eivät ole päällä kwinin asetuksissa?
<Sysi> jos ei pahasti valehellu silmät
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Näin on.
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Ainakin normi netbookremiksis.
<Sysi> käytännössä vissiin johtuu siitä että tuo rendaa prossulla, pyörii sitte kokoajan täysillä jos tekee jotai
<tuhoojabotti> Lagitti, kun ei tukenu näyttis.
<Sysi> ei se oo ongelma, vaan se että akku kestää kaks tuntia vähemmän ku xfce:llä
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<Tm_T> juu ei akunkesto eri plasmojen välillä erityisemmin muutu, paitti jos käyttää sitä plasma-mobilea (joka on jossain kehityksen alkuvaiheessa)
<Sysi> desktop-plasma ois ilman efektejä varmaan ollu aika samoissa ku xfce, en mittaillu
<Sysi> mietin että mitenkähän tuolla netbookilla
<Sysi> saako scp:llä jotenki siirrettyä useempia filuja kerralla jos ne on eri kansioissa?
<anger> Hmm, voiko olla että tää halvin logitech-hiiri mitä löytyi olisi jo hajalla?
<anger> Ainakin suuri osa napinpainalluksista menee tuplana
<Brushy> Mullakin on hiiri hajoamispisteessä.
<Brushy> Sama ongelma, jos menee painallus perille ollenkaan :P
<Brushy> Teenkin suurimmaksi osaksi niin, että osoitan hiirellä ja klikkailen koskustelevyn napeilla.
<tuhoojabotti> Brushy: Se on varmaa semmonen biohajoava sit.
<tuhoojabotti> anger: Mul jumittaa välil pelates sillee et klikkailee kokoajan, mut epäilen bugia.
<Brushy> Onhan tää nyt jo kohta viis vuotta vanha, kait.
<tuhoojabotti> Koska toosal toimaa normaalisti.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut miten saisin tän ylimääräset napit konffittua?
<tuhoojabotti> Razer Mamba o käytös.
<Sysi> joskus kuulis kai että joku kampe on millä saa näppäinyhistelmien lisäksi säädettyä hiirijutut, jos ei niin xorg.confia vaatii
<tuhoojabotti> Yritin laittaa Option "Buttons" "9" mut ei tehny mitää
<tuhoojabotti> Tai siis
<tuhoojabotti> Ei toimannu ku yritin niitä käyttää jossain.
<puunakki> mikäs näis uusimmis päivityksis ku poisti openofficen O_o
<puunakki> 10.10 kyseessä
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<bioterror> libreoffice tulossa? :D
<bioterror> pois pois paha oracle, tervetuloa uusi uljas libre
<puunakki> juu
<puunakki> mut nyt ei oo mitää :D
<bioterror> se on oikein
<puunakki> on on
<puunakki> olis poistanu openofficen vasta kun libre on asennettu :D
<Tm_T> puunakki: siis mikä päivitys poisti?
<Tm_T> puunakki: ja, käytätkö joitain PPA-lähteitä?
<puunakki> katotaa mitä se viä tekee ku pyytää käynnistään uusiks
<puunakki> brb
<puunakki> joo ei se mitään ala asentelemaan uusia
<Tm_T> puunakki: käytätkö PPA-lähteitä?
<puunakki> PPA?
<Tm_T> !ppa
<lubotu3> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<puunakki> aajoo
<puunakki> käytän
<Tm_T> noniin, se voisi selittää openofficen poiston
<puunakki> juu
<puunakki> aika jänskä silti
<puunakki> mut eipä siinä
<Tm_T> ihan normaalia, sieltä vaihtui jokin alla riittävästi että pakettiriippuvuudet eivät enää täsmänneet openofficen kanssa
<puunakki> just just
<puunakki> eipä siinä mitään, asennellaan käsin toi libreoffice :)
<vastis> miten saan 3d kiihdytyksen toimimaan (työpöytäefektit) jos näytönohjaimelleni ei ole tehty ajureita?
<Sysi> lähinnä ei
<ninnnu> Et mitenkään
<Sysi> mikä näyttis?
<vastis> Matrox P650
<Sysi> ootko varma että tukee ollenkaa 3d:tä? :P
<vastis> no luulis :D
<Sysi> mun G450 ei oikeen tukenu
<vastis> http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/legacy/p_series/p650pcie128/
<vastis> no paska :D
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Nf5iAs -> Matrox Graphics - Products - Legacy Products - P-Series - P650 PCIe 128
<vastis> jep mutta en saanu toimimaa..
<vastis> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.35.10-74.fc14.x86_64/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<vastis> tommosen teki make.logiin
<Sysi> sulla tarvii olla linux-headers asennettuna
<Tm_T> fedora core?
<vastis> Tm_T: kyllä, 14 :D
<Tm_T> vastis: joo se näkyy tuossa virheilmossa
<vastis> joo
<Sysi> (hatussahan ei oo ollu ydintä tyyliin kuutosesta lähtien, tuon nimi ei näymmä muuttunu)
<vastis> onko noi linux-headerssit noita http://www.rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=kernel-headers  ??
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/4dl4ua -> RPM resource kernel-headers
<Sysi> etit paketinhallinnalla jotai headers
<vastis> kolme löytyy, yks asennettu
<puunakki> huh
<puunakki> sainpa libren asennettua
<vastis> mulla näyttäis olevan asennettuna kernel-headers-2.6.35.10-74
<vastis> mut eikös toi herjaa justiin että sitä ei oo?
<puunakki> toi jos haluun ubuntu koneelta verkkojaon windows koneelle niin onko edessä samban asennus?
<puunakki> vai onko jotain vielä helpompaa tapaa
<Sysi> ei, mutta sille löytyy gnomesta kai gui asetuksiin
<Sysi> tai en oo tietonen että ois
<puunakki> jees
<puunakki> sitä saa säätää sitte seuraavaks, kunha saa ton puhelimen päivityksen toimimaa virtaali XP:ssä :)
<puunakki> toimii kyllä sutjakkaasti tää uus nettikone vrt. vanhaan :)
<puunakki> ja toimii tosi hyvin nää intelin uudet integroidut ubuntussa
<puunakki> eli nää mitkä on prossussa suoraan
<Sysi> kubuntun plymouth ♥
<bioterror> plymouth </3
<Sysi> toi on *nätti* :3
<bioterror> jossain välis seki muuttuu vain mustaksi ruuduksi :D
<Sysi> reinstall
<Sysi> se päivittää ittesä jotenki hukkaan
<bioterror> saispa ihan vaan tavallisen initin
<Sysi> voi käyttää sitä debian stablea jos haluaa että jutut näyttää samalta ku -95 :P
<re-G> näyttää? ei kai kukaa stablea työpöydälle asenna
<bioterror> joo, futureman kertoikin että vuonna 2011 kun boottaan käyttiksen, niin se lataa monta sekuntia ja näyttää vain mustaa ruutua
<Sysi> re-G: miksei? ihan hyvin se toimii siinäki
<re-G> Sysi: sit ottaa ohjelmat kuitenki testing-reposta ja oli hyöty sata :P
<Sysi> harvemmin tarvii
<Sysi> paitti että sen OOo ei taida vieläkää saaha docx:iä auki
<bioterror> '
<re-G> Sysi: just tosta syystä
<Sysi> ja seki uudempi varmaan backportseissa
<re-G> on varmasti
<re-G> mut työasemassa ei oo juur syytä olla käyttämättä testingiä
<Sysi> tai ubuntua
<re-G> paitsi joo, teoriassa security pätsit tulee nopsemmin stableen
<bioterror> hassu juttu, oikeastaan tuolla taustalla on plymouth, ja sen päällä jotain mustaa
<bioterror> koska ennen lxdm:ää tulee boottitekstiä ruutuu
<gobbe> oliks plymouth se redhatin tekemä boottijuttu?
<Tm_T> joh
<bioterror> selittääki miksi se on niiiiin loistava
<Sysi> selittää miksi se fedorassa on nätti ja toimii..
<bioterror> ehkä ne on parempi purkan ja teipin kanssa
<Sysi> flamewarit offtopicilla, keksisin montaki hienoa kommenttia :/
<tale> Onko tänään ollut Ubuntussa päivitysongelmaa, näyttää kielletyn ajosuunnan merkkiä yläreunan palkissa ja väittää jotain menneen pieleen päivityksessä?
<Sysi> mitenkähän tossa netbook-plasmassa sais samalla lailla ohjelmien kustomikäynnistimiä luotua ku normissa?
<Sysi> pitäisköhän purkata jotenki että lisään valikon ja raahaan sieltä jonku jota muokkaan (niinku normissaki)
<Sysi> toimii
<puunakki> jotenki jännästi alkaa virtuaali XP lagaamaan kun laittaa ton kännyn usbilla kiinni
<puunakki> ei se saa ajureita asennettua
<Sysi> aww
<puunakki> täytyy keksiä jtn
<puunakki> mahtaakohan olla mitään eroa jos asentelen W7:n
<Sysi> kubuntu ei halua tehä hattua ._.
<Sysi> haittaa regexpiä
<Sysi> kehtaisko joku laittaa? shiftiä ja tota enterin vieressä olevaa pari kertaa
<puunakki> ^^^^^
<puunakki> tota?
<Sysi> kiitos
<puunakki> jos haluut lisää niin täältä sitä löytyy :smoke:
<Sysi> kde:ssa on tämmösiä kivoja häiriöitä välillä
<puunakki> juu
<puunakki> siksi gnome <3
<Sysi> kyllä tää netbook-plasma unityä vie
<puunakki> onhan siinä omat hyvät puolensa
<rhkfin> Vinkki-ideoita kahden hengen linux-peleiksi. Yks kone, kaks pelaajaa.
<Brushy> Testaa toimiiko Little Fighter 2 Winellä.
<Zastin> battle for wesnoth
<rhkfin> hirveita tappelupelejä maar kaikki, hui jui :) LF2 freewarea, huolisin vapaata..
<rhkfin> Wesnoth saattais olla lähempänä totuutta, mut oisko jotain 'lyhyempää'?
<Tm_T> FoF
<rhkfin> hmm.. ehkäpä
<rhkfin> Aika hintsusti FoF:n saatavilla biisejä..
<Jupp3> rhkfin: Ur-Quan Masters meleenä?
<Jupp3> Frozen Bubblessa saattoi kans olla kaksinpeli, en oo varma
<Iltsu> BfW on vähä raskas :P
<rhkfin> Mikäs se oli missä avaruudessa ollaan ja ammutaan toisia planeettojen vetovoimien läpi
<rhkfin> asteroids palauttaa kaikke amuuta..
<rhkfin> ha, slingshot - se on veikee
<rhkfin> yo frankien laitoin kans lataamaan, kattotaan miltä näyttää..
<tabasko> hmm, mites tossa uudessa kde:ssa katoaa titlebar joissain sovelluksissa kun laittaa kokonäytölle
<tabasko> vai onko tää ihan ominaisuus? :D
<tabasko> aah, ei mitään, se oli jostain syystä päättänyt käynnistää maximuksen
<Sysi> netbook-plasmassa voi käyttää tai olla käyttämättä, ei vaikuta joihinki efekteihin mutta jotku jutut häviää ku ottaa pois
<Sysi> exposee "kaikki ikkunat" vois olla ihan kätsy mutta toimii toi alttabaus muutenki
<Sysi> tolla "sivu yksi" olevat widgetit on vähän vaikee säätää
<Sysi> en tiiä miten sais tai saako ollenkaa joitaki asettumaan rinnakkain
<Echramath> Mikähän siinä on kun Vimeo pätkii.
<Echramath> Mullahan on toki ihan muinainen kone, mutta youtube toimii kyllä.
<Sysi> erilainen toteutus veikkaisin
<Sysi> näymmä toi widgettien asetteluki toimii
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-03
<xormor> mites on? osioni on täyttymässä, ja ubuntu valittaa. mitä poistan osioltani?
<xormor> se on vain 3 gigan osio, annoin sen tehdä asetukset automaattisesti.
<bioterror> !paste | xormor
<lubotu3> xormor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> xormor, df -h tuonne pasteen ja urli ;)
<xormor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561753/
<bioterror> kappas, home samassa
<bioterror> voisit putsaa kotihakemistoa
<xormor> kyllä
<bioterror> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<bioterror> jos tolla pääset parin sadan megan alkuun
<bioterror> yksi vaihtoehto ois bootata joku live-media, ja gpartedilla otat sda1:tä gigan vaikka pois ja laitat sen tonne sda7:n ;)
<xormor> mitä . alkavista voi poistaa homestani? olen /home/kayttajanimi järjestelmässäni
<xormor> joo
<xormor> bioterror: kuulostaa aika hyvältä
<bioterror> vapautuiko apt-get cleanilla yhtää?
<xormor> bioterror: se on vähän liian experttiä makuuni, olen keskinkertaisia taitoja omaava järjestelmäni valvoja
<xormor> bioterror: joo, noin 85 megaa
<xormor> "Toiminnon jälkeen vapautuu 85,3M t levytilaa."
<bioterror> no sehän on mukavasti
<bioterror> melkein tuplaantui
<xormor> bioterror: on. nyt on käy% 85%
<xormor> joo
<bioterror> en tiedä selaimesi asetuksista, mutta siellä voi olla paljon kuvia ja muuta kampetta
<bioterror> ja toki ~/Downloads
<bioterror> siis selaimen cachessa
<xormor> joo, Firefox ja Opera
<xormor> bioterror: mites poistan nyt turhat kamat operasta?
<bioterror> mulla ei oo nyt tässä operaa asennettuna, niin en pysty sanomaan miten sukkuloit läpi menujen ja välilähtien
<xormor> tyhjensin sivuhistorian, mutta tyhjennän kohta myös henk. koht. asetukset
<bioterror> nooo
<bioterror> henkilökohtaisia asetuksia ei kannata
<bioterror> koska ne on salakaloja ja ties mitä muuta
<bioterror> siellä on varmaan jotain väliaikaisia tiedostoja tms.
<xormor> nyt on: "534M  82% /", äsken oli: "437M  85% /"
<bioterror> o/
<xormor> bioterror: jopa operan henk. koht. asetusten tyhjentäminen poisti 100 megaa. tyhjennän tahallaan enkä jätä salasanoja järjestelmääni. tämä kone voi päätyä kaverilleni esimerkiksi, tai jopa sukulaiselleni jos haluan sen pois antaa.
<xormor> bioterror: kyl mä varmaan tällä koneella vuoden leikin.
<xormor> bioterror: kiitos avusta. lähdenkin tästä. jos tulee taas kysymistä niin tulen takaisin.
<ubuntu> bioterror: apt-get autoremove && apt-get cleankö se oli?
<Sysi> autoremove poistaa paketit jotka on asennettu riippuvuuksina muttei enää tarvituja, clean tyhjentää cachen
<xormor> Sysi: eli ne eivät ole enää riippuvuuksia.
<xormor> Sysi: mutta jos joku tarvitsee niitä uudestaan, niin järjestelmä kysyy voiko asentaa ne.
<Sysi> asennettu riippvuuksina softille joita ei oo enää
<Sysi> tietysti asennetaan takasi tarvittaessa
<xormor> Sysi: onko komentoa autoclean olemassa?
<Sysi> apt-get auto[tab]
<xormor> Sysi: kiitos
<Sysi> tabitäydennys ♥
<xormor> Sysi: mistä napista saan sydämen näkymään?
<xormor> ♥
<Sysi> irssin autocompletion
<Sysi> hng, tarvisko laittaa kummiski efektit päälle, tarvii läpinäkyvän terminaalin
<bioterror> mihis sitä tarvii
<tale> Tartteehan sitä nähdä mitä on näytön takana.
<Sysi> ei sovi teemaan muuten
<elias_a> Eiks sen näytön voi kääntää jos pitää nähdä se taakse?
<tale> elias_a: Niin, mutta jos susilauma hiipii kimppuun piilossa näytön takana, pitää olla läpinäkyvät ikkunat jotta huomaa pedot ajoissa.
<topyli> jos ne on jo näytön takana, et ole huomannut ajoissa :)
<elias_a> Taas yksi syy käyttää langallista hiirtä: sillä voi mätkiä susihukkasta kuonolle!
<Vilex> jos kääntää näytön se ei maksa mitään
<topyli> entäs laaser-hiiri!
<Sysi> langattoman voi heittää paremmin
<tale> Kyllä laser on tehokas ase susilaumoja vastaan.
<sinppa_> mitä minä luen...
<mikju> Jos palautan ubuntun REISUB illa, koneellani olevalle windowsille ei kay mitaan. Olenko oikeassa
<tuhoojabotti> Jaa'a.
<tuhoojabotti> Eihän sille pitäs käydä, ellet sen osioihin koske :o
<ninnnu> Jos Windowsin osiot ei oo mountattuna niin ei tapahdu
<tuhoojabotti> Sama asia.
<ninnnu> no, niin
<mikju> Mita on mounttaus
<tuhoojabotti> mikju: Levy pitää liittää, jotta sillä olevia tietoja voi muuttaa.
<tuhoojabotti> Tai lukea
<mikju> Empa oo paassyt ubuntulla lukemaan windowsin tiedostoja, vaikka olen joskus yrittanyt  windows verkko toiminon kautta. Ei taida siis olla mountattuna
<tuhoojabotti> windows verkko?
<tuhoojabotti> Jos on samalla koneella windows niin kyllähän Ubuntu ne levyt tunnistaa?
<ninnnu> Windows verkko = lähiverkko != sama kone
<tuhoojabotti> Nii
<ninnnu> Windows-levyjen pitäs tosiaan näkyä työpöydällä ja Nautiluksessa siinä vasemmassa palkissa
<tuhoojabotti> Työpöydällä ei näy, ellei oo mountattu.
<ninnnu> No Nautiluksessa näkyy
<tuhoojabotti> Ja automaattisesti ei mounttaa ellei.
<tuhoojabotti> konffi :P
<mikju> Sitten pitais olla kaiken kunnossa, kun en ole konffeihin juuri koskenut.
<mikju> Tiedatteks muuten kuinka kauan siina sitten kestaa. Kokoa on 15 Gib koko levylla
<tuhoojabotti> En tiedä, kun en ole koskaan semmosia tehny.
<mikju> tai siis ubuntun puolella, muut windowsia
<mikju> Pakko kuitenkin uudelleen asentaa, kun ei paas koneelle...
<tuhoojabotti> Mites sait sen rikki?
<mikju> Yritin asentaa MICROSOFT officea. ms on kaiken pahan takana.
<mikju> Vai olisko parempi, jos asentaisin Cd.lta
<mikju> ubuntun siis tan tilalle.
<tuhoojabotti> Huh
<tuhoojabotti> mikju: Eikö OpenOffice käy?
<tuhoojabotti> Vai mikä se uus nyt onkaan.
<tuhoojabotti> Libreoffice tjms.
<bioterror> tuhoojabotti, libreoffice!
<mikju> ei se oo niin hyva...
<tuhoojabotti> Mut en kyl ymmärrä miten softan asennus voi rikkoa koko asennuksen.
<mikju> Tais tosin olla ite kopsatussa levyssa se haikka
<mikju> Ja anteeks hankalat skandit, mut kaytan laatikosta loytuneella 9.10 livelevylla, ja skippasin jotenkin nappisasetukset.
<tuhoojabotti> Heh.
<Finnish> Yeah!
<tuhoojabotti> Jea!
<Finnish> Kohta punkun ostoon ja kokeilemaan meneekö natty daily build työpöydälle asti liveceedeeltä
<bioterror> kaippa se menee ilman punkkuaki ;)
<Sysi> tullaankohan unityä näkemään muissa distroissa
<bioterror> just miettinyt mitä appivanhemmille laittaisi, kun ei oo uusint uutta niiden koneet
<Sysi> xubuntu jos 512 muistia
<Sysi> sen vanhemmat saaki heittää mäkeen
<bioterror> lähinnä ruudun kiihotus on se ongelma
<Sysi> mihin semmosia tarvii
<bioterror> no se tuntuu olevan ton perus-puntun lähtökohta
<Sysi> siks xubuntu
<bioterror> kyl mä mielummin lubuntun laitan
<Sysi> sama kai se mikä kuhan toimii/tykkää
<Sysi> mää oon vaan xfce:n fani
<bioterror> en oo oikein siitä panelista tykännyt
<Sysi> mikä siinä?
<Sysi> se ettei voi raahata kuvakkeita on aika pieni vika, ja nattyssä seki onnistuu
<bioterror> mitä tässä katellut maililistaa, niin lubuntu ja xubuntu hieman puhaltelee yhteen hiileen, joka on hyvä juttu
<Sysi> xubuntun puolelta en oo kuullu mitää tommosta :o
<bioterror> artworkin puolella ainakin
<bioterror> jotain ikonien hinkkausta
<bioterror> :D
<Sysi> xubuntun taiteilut mun tietääkseni hoitaa oikeestaan shimmer-projekti, en tiiä onko ochosi lubuntunki kans tekemisissä
<bioterror> sysi, joo taitaa molemmissa olla elementary käytössä kai icon settinä
<Sysi> parin viikon päästä meikäläinenki ehkä liittyy kunnolla xubuntu-tiimiin, tai no edes jotenki
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Entäs mun läppäri mis o 32Mt muistia?
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<tuhoojabotti> Siin pyörii DSL :D
<Sysi> kaverilla oli semmosessa debian openboxilla
<Sysi> sillä pysty ohjaamaan servua xtermillä
<tuhoojabotti> Kyl tuos miinaharava pyörii
<tuhoojabotti> Win98 siin alunperin oli.
<bioterror> tuhoojabotti, dsl on hyljätty, tinycore on tätä päivää
<tuhoojabotti> :(
<tuhoojabotti> bioterror: Sut on hyljätty.
<Sysi> dsl on muinainen
<tuhoojabotti> Itse olet muinainen ;O
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<tuhoojabotti> Hyvä käyttis se on.
<Sysi> pitäiskö mun asentaa freebsd vai pysyä linuxissa ja laittaa gentoo?
<tuhoojabotti> Asenna OSX
<Sysi> ei yksinkertasesti mitää toivoa mun emolevyllä
<Sysi> miniläppärissä vois toimia
<puunakki> Onks evolutionissa jotain sellasta asetusta että se latais kaikki sähköpostit suoraan koneelle eikä vain otsikoita, kuten se tekee defaulttina.
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=904215
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/H8RJ4w -> [ubuntu] Evolution + gmail + imap, download all mail - Ubuntu Forums
<puunakki> Sysi: Kiitokset.
<puunakki> Kun mä nyt lisäilen näitä PPA paketteja, niin pitääkö aina lisätä myös tuo "source" PPA?
<Sysi> ei kai..
<puunakki> nii
<puunakki> no olkoot tuolla
<czr_> source:t tarvii vain jos haluat pakettien lahdekoodin joskus
<czr_> eli jos aiot esim tehda muutoksia ohjelmiin yms
<puunakki> Eli ei tarvetta mulle :)
<czr_> tieda vaikka olisit huolissasi oikeuksistasi esim :-).
<tuhoojabotti> Saako gnome-terminaalin tabi-täydennystä silleen et sen sijaan et listais kaikki vaihtoehdot niin vaihtais aina sitä kun painaA?
<bioterror> se on bash
<bioterror> shelli
<bioterror> !shell
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<puunakki> tuhoojabotti: Sama kiinnostaa minuakin.
<bioterror> tuhoojabotti, mulla tulee sellainen valikko missä voin nuolinäppäimilla selailla
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/lodju.png tollane valikko
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<puunakki> hmm
<tuhoojabotti> bioterror: Toi on rxvt.
<puunakki> Näppärä.
<bioterror> tuhoojabotti, olkoot vaikka wterm, niin se on se "shell" joka merkkaa
<tuhoojabotti> En ymmärrä.
<tuhoojabotti> En näistä tiedä kato niin paljoo.
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_(computing)
<Sysi> se ei oo kiinni siitä graafisesta gnomr-palikasta vaan softasta jota se ajaa
<pesasa> Terminaaliohjelma on se "ikkuna". Sen "sisällä" on käynnissä shell-ohjelma, eli itse se komentoriviohjelma. Tässä tapauksessa bash.
<tuhoojabotti> ok
<pesasa> Bash on se ohjelma, jonka säädöistä on tässä tapauksessa kyse.
<bioterror> pesasa, nooo, itseasiassa zsh ;)
<pesasa> Niin sulla, mutta tuhoojarobotilla luultavasti bash.
<pesasa> :-)
<bioterror> se on ubuntun defaultti
<bioterror> tuhoojabotti, noi shellit onki ihan oma maailmansa, niitä rukatessa saa kivasti ajan kulumaan
<Sysi> mites ubuntuserverillä muuten vaihettais shelli zsh:sta bashiin?
<bioterror> Sysi, chsh -s /bin/zsh
<sinppa_> ghost in a zshell...
<Sysi> bioterror: niin tohon zsh tilalle se bash jonka haluan?
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562135/ noi 3 riviä kun pistää .zshrc:hen niin saa laatikkoa
<bioterror> pääsee alkuun
<tuhoojabotti> En mä halunnu laatikkoa :o
<Sysi> haluan edelleen eroon zsh:sta, se on kauhea
<Sysi> jaaha, en vissiin saa vaihettua ainakaa tuolla ite
<Sysi> ldap
<Sysi> oiskohan tuosa koulun webbihärpäkkeessä tuota
<tuhoojabotti> niin saisiko tuohon bashiin sillain, että kelaa niitä valintoja kun rämpyttää tabia? :3
<bioterror> ei muuta ku konffaamaan
<bioterror> mä nyt annoin zsh:lla sellaisen mahdollisuuden ;))
<Sysi> tarvis vissiin vaihtaa toi passu ku sano että expire in 1 day
<Sysi> jos vaikka kaikkialle sitte vaihtelis
<Sysi> krhm, mullahan on siis kaikkialla eri salasanat tietysti
<tuhoojabotti> bind '"\t":menu-complete'
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Joo.
<tale> Sysi: Komento chsh vaihtaa kirjautumisessa tulevaa komentotulkkia.
<Sysi> taidan kysellä adminilta jos jaksaa vaihtaa ku kouluki ois jo loppupuolella
<pag> tale, oho, tolle on komentokin :O hyvä tietää, oon tähän mennessä aina sorkkinu /etc/passwd:ia :D
<bioterror> :D
<Sysi> niin ku on LDAP niin antaa erroria etten oo tuolla
<annttu> Sysi: ldappiin pitää muuttaa se
<Kalee> Onko linux myös käyttöjärjestelmä? Olen näin ainakin luullut, mutta joku väitti yhdellä foorumilla, että linux olisi vain käyttöjärjestelmän ydin.
<bioterror> näin se on
<mjr> ydin se teknisesti korrektisti on
<bioterror> GNU/Debian on käyttöjärjestelmä
<re-G> Kalee: asia josta voi vääntää kättä loputtomiin
<sinppa_> kyllä mä sen näkisin niin, että linux on se ydin ja gnu-projekti tarjoaa kilkkeitä siihen päälle, eli GNU/Linux Debian jne
<Kalee> Kiitos!
<Tm_T> minä taas sanoisin, että olisi verrattaen hyväksyttävää käyttää muotoa "Linux" yleispätevänä nimenä erinäisille Linux-ytimeen perustuville distroille jne
<bioterror> kyllä mä oisin huomannut että puhekielessä ainaki tulee puhuttua pääasiassa jakeluiden nimillä kuin että mainittais sen kummemmin linugsia
<Tm_T> juu, meinaan lähinnä jos ei yksilöidä distroa, vaan tyyliin "Linuxit ovat plaa"
<sinppa_> 21:35:42  <@s-mies> Peli_ilta
<sinppa_> hups, vahinkopaste
<sinppa_> mitenhän tuo onnistui touchpadia hipaisemalla... :P
<Iltsu> öö
<Iltsu> mistäs lähtee debuggaamaa
<Iltsu> Kaks konetta, tuorein Ubuntu ja win seiska, molemmat kii piuhalla wlan-tukiasemas
<Iltsu> samba jaosta kun koitan kopioita windowsiin ni valuu jotai megatavun sekunttivauhtii
<Iltsu> mut sftp:llä paukutan iha ilosesti sitä 11-12 megatavuu sekunnis
<bioterror> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/extremly-slow-samba-536370/#post2727041 tollase joskus nähnyt
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/35qxwh -> Extremly Slow Samba
<bioterror> että konffeja varmaan joutuu ihmettelee
<Iltsu> ennen toi ei oo näi hidas ollu
<Iltsu> tosin voi se tää win seiska vehjekki olla ku vaihdoin konet
<Iltsu> mut hmm
<bioterror> meneekö se molempiin suuntiin yhtä laiskasti?
<Iltsu> eip
<Iltsu> seiskalta samballe liikkuu iha asiallist vauhtii
<bioterror> no kyl se sit kuulostaa jotenki että se vika ois windowsin päässä, kai?
<Iltsu> nonii
<Iltsu> paha lähtee sanoon
<turkka80> Mistähän pitäisi lähteä etsimään ongelmaa, jossa kiintolevyn mounttaus katoaa lennossa?
<bioterror> dmesg vois olla hyvä aloitus
<re-G> turkka80: varmuuskopiointi olisi myös hyvä ajatus
<turkka80> bioterror dmesgiin ei pääse, lokeihin ei tallennu mitään ellei se lokitiedostokatselin ole auki
<turkka80> re-G no joo, mutta uuden kiintolevyn ostin, eli tuskin on siitä kiinni
<bioterror> no jossain on vikaa jos ei terminaalissa/tty:ssä voi sanoa "dmesg"
<turkka80> touche...  ei pysty tekemään yhtään mitään, häviää kaikki, taustakuvatkin sun muut
<Sysi> ilmottaa jotai umountista?
<bioterror> onkohan sulla / -levy pamahtanut?
<turkka80> Sysi ei ilmoita mitään mistään...
<turkka80> bioterror ei pitäs olla, nyt kahdella eri levyllä sama juttu
<bioterror> turkka80, livecd sisää ja tutkimaan smart -tietoja
<Sysi> mistä päättelit että on levyistä kiinni?
<turkka80> bioterror eipä toimi levytiedot ja joka kerta rebootti kyllä auttaa
<turkka80> bioterror eiku livecd ei toimi
<turkka80> Sysi tässä on sitä sata-ajuriongelmaa muutenkin
<turkka80> http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=6980207.jpg
<turkka80> tuossa on jotain mitä sain kiinni edellisen levyn kanssa
<turkka80> smart-tiedot näyttää ihan puhdasta kautta linjan
<re-G> smart on kyl nii paska että ihan sama mitä se sanoo, ei kerro mitään levyn kunnosta
<turkka80> totta, mutta tosiaan uuden levyn ostin tuossa joulukuussa, eihän se nyt ihan takuuvarma ole, mutta vanhallakin levyllä toimii se toinen käyttöjärjestelmä ihan hyvin
<re-G> turkka80: koittanu pudottaa SATA:n nopeutta?
<turkka80> Sysi siksi päättelin että levy hukkuu koska jokainen on varmaan käynyt katsomassa youtube-videon jossa suoritetaan se komento jota ei saa missään mainita...;) Hämmästyttävän samalta näyttää sitten minulla kaikki kuin niissä
<turkka80> re-G sepä se on tätä läppäri-huikeutta, että ei ole kovin suuresti säätömahdollisuuksia biosissa... En tosin muista oliko siellä tuota nopeutta
<turkka80> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=58738
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Sh775y -> Linux Mint Forums • View topic - Help needed on Amilo XA2528, dvd and hard drive issues
<turkka80> uteliaimmille taitanee olla tuossa lisäjuttua asiasta...;)
<turkka80> pirullinen on ongelma, ja osittain jopa tiedossa mutta en muualla ole ihan vastaavaa kuullut
<turkka80> tuota samaa se tuntuu roiskivan muutenkin... tämmöistä 16 minuuttia sitten
<turkka80> http://pastebin.com/SjtH6yPt
<turkka80> Tosin jumiin ei jäänyt, mutta kuitenkin. Toisinaan vastaava virheilmo on ohittamaton este
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-04
<Iltsu> bioterror, mulle suositeltii windowsii tommosta softaa ku teracopy, otin sen pois päältä ni siirtyy asiallisii vauhtei
<bioterror> ok :)
<Iltsu> sen pitäis nopeuttaa tiedostojen kopiointii
<Iltsu> iha näppärält sillee vaikutti
<Iltsu> mut toi et sambalta kopiointi hidastuu 1/11 osaan ni vähäc haittaa käyttöö :P
<make> Terve vaan kaikille!
<make> Tuli gigantista tekstiviestiä että läppäri olis nyt noudettavissa. Siinä tulee mukana win 7. Mites mun kannattaa ne levyt iskee jos haluan molemmat käyttikset samalle koneelle rinnakkaisasennuksena?
<bioterror> asennat vaan ubuntun ja otat palan ntfs:tä ubuntulle
<bioterror> eikai se sen kummosempaa ole, gpartedilla onnistuu
<Tm_T> ei taida olla Windows 7:n kanssa niin simppeliä
<make> eikös se w7 tartte ensin sinne asentaa?
<Tm_T> make: eiköhän se ole jo asennettu
<bioterror> kyllä se sellaisen OSX-henkisen asetus-setin vetää sulle
<make> jaa se on semmosta nykyään
<Tm_T> muistelisin lukeneeni ongelmista tyypillisen Win7-osioinnin kanssa, en osaa tarkentaa
<make> niinno ei siinä sitten mitään muutakun 10.10 levyä sisään
<make> Ei ole tuosta läppäristä ainakaan mitään tietoja että mimmonen on linux yhteensopivuus. Mihis niitä testituloksia kannattas lähettää? Tai siis olen joskus jotakin yhteensopivuustestejä nähnyt.
<elias_a> http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<elias_a> Tuota olen käyttänyt.
<bioterror> elias_a, tuntuu olevan vuodelta 2006 tuo ,)
<bioterror> tai 2007
<elias_a> Jaa - ehkä mäkin sitten olen :D
<elias_a> Toisaalta mua ei kannata uskoa kun mä en käytä kuin Thinkpadeja.
<elias_a> Muu ei niin kauheesti ole kiinnostanut....
<bioterror> eipä tuokaa ole kuin ihmisten laiskuudesta kiinni, ettei kanta ole ajantasalla
<elias_a> No joo.
<elias_a> Ja kyllä se on vieläkin tosi haastavaa selvitellä yhteensopivuuksia kun samalla mallinumerolla saattaa olla useampia eri chipsettejä sisällä.
<make> HP:llä pitäs ilmeisesti olla aika hyvä linux yhteensopivuus, tosin komponenteistahan se kiinni on
<bioterror> make, hp käyttää aika paljo broadcomia
<make> onkos se sitten hyvä vai huono asia linux yhteensopivuutta ajatellen?
<KilledWhale> broadcomin verkkokikkareet toimii ainaki hyvin
<make> wlania en ole saanut mitenkään edellisessä fujitsun kannettavassa toimimaan
<make> toivotaan jospa tässä
<gfbei> Miten saan palautettua Ubuntun, kun en pääse  kirjautumaan sisään? Koneella on Windows, jonka pitäisi pysyä ennallaan.
<jjo> asennuslevyllä boottaat työpöydälle, mounttaat ubuntu-osion, chroottaat sisään ja vaihdat salasanat/päivität paketit/korjaat jotain
<bioterror> gfbei, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows oiskos tästä apuja
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/PCino0 -> RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<gfbei> katotaas toi linkki. Näyttääpi hyvältä.
<gfbei> Ei ollu toi linkki, se vaan käsitteli sitä, miten mä saan grubin ja ubuntun takas. Täsmennän vähän tilannetta: Grubissa näkyy ubuntu, mutta en pääse kirjautumaan siihen, ja se pitäis palauttaa.
<gfbei> jjo: Mistä tietäisin mitä mun pitäis korjata. Puolestani ubuntun saa vetää sileäks, ellei joku osaa kertoa mitä pitäis korjat.
<gfbei> Siis käytännössa asentaa uus ubu vanhan tilalle. En vaan osaa noita käsin osiointeja
<tuhoojabotti> Eikös dvd kirjasto ollu libcss?
<tuhoojabotti> vai mikä
<tuhoojabotti> :o
<bioterror> medibuntu
<tuhoojabotti> Ubuntu 10.10 vaan
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing%20Encrypted%20DVDs
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/bxS4JT -> Medibuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<tuhoojabotti> libdvdcss
<tuhoojabotti> No melkein sama, mutta ette voinu sanoa.
<tuhoojabotti> :(
<gfbei> Kun osioin käsin, niin löysin ubuntun osion, niin mitä mun pitäis pistää liitoskohdaksi? Pelkkä /
<gfbei> Kaikki siis samalle osiolle
<bioterror> niin, silloin se on /
<jjo> gfbei: niin siis mikä siinä sit on vikana?
<bioterror> eikös sieltä / alta löydy /home ja /boot
<heikkiket> onko muilla jatkuvia ongelmia Ubuntun yläpalkin uusien applettien kanssa?
<heikkiket> että ne eivät lataudu kunnolla
<heikkiket> tai että paneeliin jää applettien haamuja, joita ei saa pois millään
<heikkiket> käytössä siis Ubuntu 10.04
<make> Hmm hmm, menikö joku pahastikin pieleen kun piti tolla win7 omalla osiointi ohjelmalla tehdä siivu ubuntulle ja nyt ne ovat kaikki "dynaaminen levy"
<make> siis alustin tuolta 100GB ntsf, muttei sitä näkynyt kun ubuntun asennus cdn laitoin
<make> *ntfs
<make> jos jätän tuon osion varaamattomaksi, voiko sinne asentaa ubuntun?
<Nakkel> Asennus kippasi näppäimistön valintaan, mutta alempana oleva palkki kertoo että "Ready when you are"... Jos boottaa ni mitä tapahtuu?
<kill3> Hmmm, miten tällä win7 olisi mahdollista osioida ubuntulle osio
<skfin|Tampere> Osioi ubuntun livecd:llä, se on parempi kuin mikään windows-kikkare
<kill3> En saa erikseen näkymään tuota tekemääni 100GB vaan se näkyy live cdllä yhteensä asema f ja asema d ext 4:jänä (ainakin koon perusteella)
<kill3>  Muttakun jostain syystä ei voi käyttää sitä helppoa osiointia
<Tekno> onks kellää kokemusta dy.fi:stä
<Tekno> toimiikoha se perl scripti
<Tekno> ubuntuun pistin ja logien mukaan se päivittää osotteen
<skfin|Tampere> Tekno: Mulla toimi aikoinaan joku skripti(TM)
<Tekno> mut vähän ajan päästä ku käyn kattoo ni osoite on vapautettu tms
<Tekno> siel dy.fi:ssä
<Sysi> ubuntun wikissä on ihan bash-scripti joka ainaki toimii hyvin
<Sysi> kill3: luo ihan tyhjää tilaa, ilman mitää osiota
<kill3> Rikkooko se live cd osiointi jotain jos tosta C: levystä sen lohkasen?
<Sysi> ei pitäis mutta osioitten muuttaminen on aina periaatteessa riski
<kill3> Tyhjällä tilalla se live cd sanoo että "kelvoton"
<Sysi> hmm
<kill3> No, koitan nyt lohlasta tuota c asemaa silöä live cdllä
<kill3> Ja typotan koska käytän kännykkää
<skfin|Tampere> Ja typoaminen ei haittaa
<kill3> Voi se haitata jos kirjoittaa jotain keskeistä väärin =>
<skfin|Tampere> Noo, tuskin.
<kill3> Mutta siis onko mahdollista tuota n450GB C: asemasta lohkasta palaa ubuntulle live cdllä tolla mikä on tarkoitettu edistyneille
<Sysi> joko otat valikosta gpartedin tai ihan asentimesta valikoit että osioi ite
<Sysi> sitte pienennät windowsin osiota ja luot ubuntulle osion jonka liitospisteeksi / ja swap-osio ja mahollisesti erillinen /home
<kill3> Juu mutta oon aina käyttäny semmosta helpompaa osiointia missä vaa "vedetään" ne tiedostojärjestelmät sopivan kokosiks
<Sysi> gpartedilla kai ainaki voi vetää jos installerissa ei enää
<kill3> No kokeilen sitä
<kill3> Mistä sen saa auki?
<kill3> Ai joo valikoista
<kill3> Koitan tehä uudestaan tyhjän palan tolla w7 ja katon gpartedista
<kill3> On muuten aika paljon vaikeampaa kun w7 ei tule enää dvdllä
<Sysi> mites? eikö koneen kovolla olevista palautusimageista ainaki saa poltettua levyn
<Sysi> oiskohan muuten eulan vastasta käyttää jotai retail-dvd:tä esim tommosessa osioinnissa
<kill3> No en tiennyt että.voi polttaa, mutta tuo hp recovery on 15GB
<Sysi> en kyllä tiiä oikeestaan wintoosahommista, google paremmin
<kill3> Nyt meni ihmeelliseks, tein windowsin puolella tyhjän osion ja gparted näyttää että se oli osa tota hptools fat 32 asemaa
<kill3> Olis osa*
<kill3> "It is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions
<kill3> *"
<kill3> Sain gpartedilla lohkastu palan mutta tommosta se herjaa
<Sysi> joo ei voi olla enempää
<Sysi> msdos-osiotaulun ominaisuus
<kill3> Hmm, mites nyt teen?
<kill3> Hui, google kertoi että voin polttaa itselleni win 7 tuolla hp recovery managerilla ja sitten poistaa sen osion turvallisesti
<ubutester> sulla on ubuntu 10.10 jossa on kaks admin accounttia ja toisessa encrypt home folder: saako siltä toiselta accountilta käsin avattua home kansiota tai vaikka firefoxin kirjanmerkkejä?
<Sysi> jos tiiät sen homen salausavaimen
<ubutester> jos ei tiiä?
<ubutester> voinko vakuuttua että mun tiedostot on turvassa ainaki ihan peruskäyttäjiltä
<ubutester> eli oletetaan nyt että käytettävissä ei oo mitään supertietokoneita yms
<Sysi> kyllä pitäis aika turvassa olla, oletettavasti vaikka joku pääsis roottina koneelle
<ubutester> okei jees
<ubutester> kiitos ja anteeksi
<kill3> Nyt on järjestelmästä luotu varmuuskopio (5dvd), ei muutakun ubuntua sisään
<kill3> Onko muuten paha homma saada se grubin automaattinen ubuntun avaus 10sekunnin sijasta esim. 2s? Siis kun on ubuntu ja w7 rinnakkain
<gobbe> ei ole
<gobbe> aika simppeli homma
<mjr> /etc/default/grub:iin GRUB_TIMEOUT=sekunteja
<mjr> ja update-grub
<gobbe> jep
<gobbe> eli menee muutama sekuntti
<kill3> Ajattelin jos tähän uuteen laittais heti kerralla setit kuntoon
<kill3> Ei oikein tunnu nopeasti ubuntu boottaavan jos kestää sen 10s siinä valitsemisessa...
<gobbe> joo, no eihän se buuttiaikaa oo
<gobbe> vaan odotusta
<gobbe> :-)
<kill3> Ja sillon harvoin kun pelaan niin voi olla painamassa nopeastikin
<kill3> Niin siks just ei "tunnu" nopeesti boottaavaan
<kill3> Olis kyllä ihan kiva jos edes ne Valven source pelit ois ruvennu toimimaan natiivina (ja steam)
<kill3> Joku tässä osioinnissa nyt mättää, osiotaulu on erilainen w7 ja gparted
<gobbe> millä tavalla erilainen?
<kill3> No ei täsmännyt asemien koot ja nimet
<kill3> Minkä laitan liitoskohdaksi tähän ubuntulle varattuun osioon vai en mitään?
<Sysi>  /
<kill3> Dos vai windows?
<Sysi> tä?
<kill3> Siis /dos vai /windows?
<Sysi> mille? riippuu kai miten haluat
<kill3> Muokkaan tässä sda4 (mihin olis tarkotus ubuntu asentaa)
<kill3> Siis win7 ja ubuntu 10.10 rinnakkain
<Sysi> ubuntu tarvii pakollisesti ainaki / liitospisteen
<kill3> Eli ton /windows?
<Sysi> ???
<Sysi> mille semmonen
<kill3> Tolle /dev/sda4 mihin aijon ubuntun asentaa
<Sysi> eiku /
<kill3> N.108GB
<Sysi> ihan pelkästään
<kill3> Muttakun vaihtoehtona on vaan /dos ja /windows
<Sysi> mitähän ihmettä
<kill3> Koitan /windows
<kill3> Juuritiedostojärjestelmää ei ole määritelty, korjaa tämä osiointivalikossa
<kill3> Miten se luodaan?
<Sysi> missä formaatissa se osio oli?
<Sysi> no juuri on just se /
<Sysi> osio jolla se on on juuriosio
<kill3> Ntfs
<Sysi> laita ext4 vaikka
<kill3> Aa joo poistin sen ja nyt se on tyhkä
<kill3> Ensisijainen vai looginen?
<Sysi> ensisijanen jos haluat vaan sen yhen, jos haluat swappiosion ja vaikka erillisen homen niin tarvir loogisen
<kill3> Ja paikka "alku" vai "loppu"?
<Sysi> loogiseen voi sisälle tehä taas neljä osiota
<Sysi> alkuun kannattaa aina uus osio laittaa
<kill3> Joo eli otan sen
<kill3> Ok, miksi se sitten semmoista kysyy?
<Sysi> jos luo vaikka hassussa järjestyksessä osiota tms
<kill3> "Mitään levyosioita ei ole valittu sivutusosiksi (swap)
<Sysi> jos sulla on vaikka pari gigaa ramia etkä tarvi suspendia niin swappia ei tarvi
<kill3> 4GB ram, mikä on suspend?
<Sysi> horrostila, keskeyttäminen kovalevylle
<Sysi> se on ubuntun boottinopeudella oikeestaan turha, suspend eli ramiin sammuminen toimii kyllä
<kill3> No ei mitää swappeja sitte
<Sysi> erillisessä /homessa on se että voi reinstalloida huoletta hukkaamatta dataa ja asetuksia mutta toisaalta esim päivitys uudempaan versioon reinstallilla voi hajoa vanhojen conffien takia
<Sysi> mutta sulla vissiin kummiski on data wintoosan puolella pääosin
<kill3> Ok, erittäin nöyrä kiitos täältä päästä sysi
<Sysi> oleppa hyvä
<kill3> Oon tässä puhelimen varassa kun vanhan koneen myin jo isovanhemmille ubuntulla varustettuna
<kill3> Niin että tuo tiedonhaku vähän...
<kill3> No kyllä tulee ulkoselle data aina laitettua uudelleenasennuksissa
<kill3> Toimii tolla HP G62 wlanit ja kaikki heittämällä.
<kill3> Ainoa että käyttöönotto hieman hanl
<kill3> Hankala kun täytyy polttaa varmuuskopiot että voi osioida ubuntulle tilaa
<kill3> Siis varmuuskopioon w7 jne
<Sysi> oem </3
<Sysi> toimi ihan hyvin ku retail-imagelta asensi seiskan yhelle osiolle, tai ihan pelkällä ubuntulla
<kill3> Hehee näppäimistön pikanäppäimetkin toimii esim laskinnappi avaa laskimen =)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-05
<xormor> huomenta. heräsin aikaisin.
<mlpug> miten saan bluetoothilla kuvat vanhasta nokian 2600c kännykästä
<mlpug> ei taida mountaantua filesysteemiin kuten uudemmat ja mp3 soittimet yms?
<hifi> pöh, ei halua natty syödä E160E:tä
<Tm_T> mlpug: mmm, onnistuuko ihan jos obexilla kopioit?
<hifi> ei kyllä lähde millään toimimaan
<hifi> no carrieria sanoo wvdialikin
<sinppa_> Hmm... Asensin suomenkielisen kielipaketin, mutta tuolla language & text -valikossa se suomi ei oo nyt valittavissa... miksiköhän?
<sinppa_> ai kappas, bugi. kävin eri välilehdellä niin ne virkistyi :)
<Sysi> mitenhan kde-networkmanagerilla sais koneen nettiin puhelimella
<skfin> Eikös tuollla ole tuo mobiililaajakaista-osio kun avaat sen dialogin
<Sysi> mita mihinki siis? soneran liityma
<skfin> Lisäksi: #kubuntu-fi
<Sysi> ei pysty nyt puhelimella
<skfin> Jaa.
<pesasa> Hoituuko tuo Gnomen puolella jotenkin helpommin?
<Sysi> hoituu
<pesasa> Sitten melkein suosittelisin tekemään asetukset Gnomen managerilla ja laittamaan rastin ruutuun, että käytä tätä asetusta kaikilla käyttäjillä.
<pesasa> Sitten takaisin KDE:hen.
<Sysi> ei oo
<skfin> Sysi: KPPP on kans
<skfin> Tai oli joskus
<Sysi> eika asennu ilman nettia
<pesasa> Just. Pelkkä Gnomen nm-applet tietenkin riittää, mutta jos ei ole mahdollisuutta noiden asentamiseen, niin... :-)
<Sysi> joku vois kattoa mita nuihin tietoihin pitais laittaa
<Sysi> oli fedoralla vahan epavarma gnomellaki..
<Sysi> vois tahanki kokeilla jotai tethersoftaa
<Sysi> mistahan sais kayttajanimen ja passum
<Sysi> kukaa ei tiia tuosta networkmanagerista tai voi kattoa suuntaa gnomen appletin asetuksista?
<pesasa> Tolla "käytä kaikilla" rastiruudulla tallettui hakemistoon /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ tiedosto, joka sisältää asetukset.
<pesasa> Sysi: Esim. mulla 3g-tikulla tiedoston sisältö oli tuollainen: http://pesasa.dy.fi/~pesasa/Saunalahti
<pesasa> Saunalahden asetuksilla.
<Sysi> saakohan connectbotilla linkkeja auki
<pesasa> Joo saa.
<pesasa> menu -> url scan
<pesasa> Minkä merkkinen puhelin?
<Sysi> samsung i7500
<Sysi> haetaas kone paikalle
<pesasa> Sama puhelin vaimolla
<kill3> ja onkelmat jatkuu, win7 ei käynnisty ollenkaan, start up korjaus ei toimi jostain syystä
<kill3> tälle ubuntulle pääsen kyllä
<kill3> siis jos painan tuota windows 7 dev sda2 niin se ei käynnisty vaan avaa vaan revovberytilassa mutta sieltä ei voisi muutakuin jyrätä kaikki pois uuden win7 tieltä
<kill3> *recovery
<Sysi> ei taa tetherointi vaan toimi
<Sysi> ennenki ollu kylla vaikeeta
<Sysi> onkohan iham ehja puhelin, gps ei kans toimi
<Sysi> s40 on vissiin edelleen ainoo puhelinkayttos joka toimii
<bioterror> ohan se maailman myydyin myös
<kill3> mikä puhelin kyseessä? ittellä samsung galaxy toimii loistavasti tetherointi
<Sysi> samppa i7500
<Sysi> usbin kautta
<kill3> joo i9000 täällä ja kestää 2sekuntia että yhdistää
<Sysi> voi kans olla etta kde ja fedora sukkaa
<kill3> ja ubuntu ilmoittaa että "kiinteä verkkoyhteys yhdistetty" ;P
<pesasa> HTC on kyllä osannut tehdä tuon oikein, kun ei tarvitse kuin kytkeä usb-johto ja valita "Internet sharing".
<Sysi> talla gnomella toimi heittamalla jos ollenkaa
<Sysi> kdella aina kuolee addressin hakemiseen
<Sysi> talla gprs ei kummiskaa vois ku irkata, tahtoo nsppiksen
<bioterror> ois kandennut ottaa se galaxy sil qwertyl ;)
<bioterror> i5510 vai mikä se on
<Sysi> kolme kertaa kalliimpi
<kill3> luulen että mun täytyy ajaa koko windows uudestaan koneeseen ja sitten ubuntu :(
<kill3> vai osaako win7 asennus olla jyräämättä ubuntua?
<Sysi> ei se yliaja ku bootloaderin
<kill3> eli sitte se tarttis osata se bootloader vaihtaa semmoseks että saa ubuntun käynnistettyä?
<bioterror> kill, eikö ois helpompaa ku ois vaa yksi käyttis ;)
<Wolde> nojoo jos on pakko olla win7 ja ubuntu niin eka win7 sitten vasta ubuntu
<Wolde> :3
<kill3> no sillain tein mutta nyt win7 ei käynnisty
<kill3> bioterror: olis helpompi, mutta pelaaminen ei olis niin helppoo
<bioterror> ps3 tai boge360 ;)
<kill3> ei tule niin paljon pelattua, ja tarvitsen joskus joitakin windows ohjelmia
<kill3> onko mahdollista varmuuskopioida nuo ubuntulle asennetut ohjelmat?
<pesasa> Sysi: Tossa nm-appletilla tuotettu vastaava asetustiedosto Soneran liittymälle: http://pesasa.dy.fi/~pesasa/Sonera
<pesasa> Hakemistossa /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<pesasa> ja oikeuksina: -rw------- 1 root root 167 2011-02-05 17:31 Sonera
<olvikoira> kun liitän usb-sarjaportti palikan koneeseen se toisinaan näkyy ttyUSB0 ja joskus taas ttyUSB1, mitenhän sen sais pakotettua jompaan kumpaan?
<ekv> Moi.
<tuhoojabotti> Moi
<ekv> Ostin mtv storesta yhden biisin ja nyt en saa sitä purettua kun se valittaa "caution: filename not matched:  Mamba/20 Suosikkia  Mit\? yhdest\? s\?rkyneest\? syd\?mest\?/A09 Tuollainen tytt\?  \-A Girl Like You\-.mp3"
<ekv> Kas, nyt keksein.
<Echramath> Nautiluksella on varmaan jonkinlainen maku.
<SipuliSopuli> mtv store.. :I
<Iltsu> jos musiikkia ostaa ni kyl sit aitoo cd:tä :|
<Sysi> WHOOOO
<Sysi> piti sanoa eject ennen yhistämisen kokeilemistakaa niin riitti numero ja apn
<Sysi> voiko ton ejectin automaagisoida jotenki?
<Sysi> konsole ei vaan osaa aukasta uutta tabia oikeaan paikaan vaikka tällä kerralla ei oo hukannu sitä asetuksistaki
<pesasa> Sysi: eject?
<Sysi> ei toimi jos ei terminaalissa käske eject
<Sysi> eikä toiminu jos oli kokeillu yhistämistä ennen sen sanomista
<pesasa> Mikä ei toimi?
<Sysi> puhelin modeemina
<pesasa> eject sylkee cd-/dvd-levyn ulos
<pesasa> Miten se liittyy puhelimeen modeemina?
<Sysi> monet mokkulat vaatii tuota kans
<pesasa> Ohhoh.
<Sysi> ilmeisesti windowsia varten tunnistuu cd:nä ajureille eikä siks toimi
<Sysi> tms
<mjr> jooh
<pesasa> Aijaaniin.
<mjr> ja voi sen automagisoida, tein sen itse töissä yhdelle vehkeelle tarvittaessa
<Sysi> udevilla?
<mjr> joo, ootas
<mjr> Tollasen kun laittoi /lib/udev/rules.d/99-bandluxe.rules:iin (se oli Bandluxen mokkula):
<mjr> ATTRS{idVendor}=="1a8d", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1000", RUN+="/usr/bin/eject '%N'"
<mjr> idVendor ja idProduct toki sit sen mukaan mitä sulla on
<mjr> sen näkee kai lsusb:llä
<Sysi> koitan tässä googlailla löytyiskö tolle mun palikalle oikeet tiedot
<pesasa> Ai peeveli. Toi eject:hän toimii. Itse olen Huawein E160E:n kanssa välillä tuskaillut, kun se ei ole aina osannut toimia.
<pesasa> En ole suuremmin sitten jaksanut perehtyä ja tikun kanssa vääntää, kun puhelin lyhyen johdon kanssa on toiminut heittämällä.
<Sysi> mää oon vähän miettiny bluetooth-tetheriä tukevan androidin flashaamista tuohon
<Sysi> siinä on vaan flashaus ja että riittääkö tuon rauta pyörittämään kunnolla
<pesasa> Noi tikut ovat kyllä aika pirullisia. Toi mun Huaweikin on sekä 3g-tikku, ajuri-cd että muistikortinlukija.
<pesasa> Olisi kai tuonkon voinut tehdä niin, että ne kaikki kolme toimisivat yhtä aikaa. Olisi vaan tehnyt sisäänrakennetun usb-hubin, jossa nuo kaikki kolme ovat.
<Sysi> ikävin mitä oon nähny oli ihan muistitikku joka tunnistu cd-asemana
<Sysi> sen tikun lisäksi
<Sysi> pitäis vissiin joku reload ajaa udeville että toi tulis käyttöön, mites?
<Sysi> ah, reload udev
<Sysi> sitte kai vaan kokeilemaan
<Sysi> nyt se ei toimi vaikka poiatin saannon ja reboottasin molemmat
<Sysi> poistin
<Sysi> melkeen kaipaisin dualboottia taas
<Sysi> ehka osx kanssa
<Sysi> tai sitte pitais lopettaa leikkiminen ja vaikka hiihtaa enemman
<Sysi> huomenna uudestaan
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-06
<YankeesFan> !ops
<lubotu3> ninnnu, ath, Reaby, Nakkel, Vililikku, Tm_T, Myrtti, mjr, Koffa, Mirv, Telep, rhkfin tai heikki! AAAPPPUUUUVA! apuva, apuva aaapuuuva!
<tale> lubotu3: Nyt on yö, älä metelöi.
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<peetra_> Terve, mä oon Peetra. säpo-osoitteeni on peetra.mammapappa@gmail.com
<peetra_> hitsi, en oo muuten auth
<Tekno> ok
<YankeesFan> s
<YankeesFan> !ops
<lubotu3> ninnnu, ath, Reaby, Nakkel, Vililikku, Tm_T, Myrtti, mjr, Koffa, Mirv, Telep, rhkfin tai heikki! AAAPPPUUUUVA! apuva, apuva aaapuuuva!
<Tekno> mitä ny säädät
<kill3> Hmm, foorumella ollaan montaa mieltä. Mitä mieltä täällä ollaan 64bit ubuntun asentamisesta 4GB ram ja intel i3 läppäriin?
<bioterror> ihan miten haluaa
<bioterror> voit sä asentaa vaikka 32bit ja pae-kernelin
<hifi> 32 on varma valinta
<Tekno> ite oon joutunu enemmä tappelee ajureiden ja ohjelmien kanssa 64-bittisel
<Tekno> esim tulostinta ei vaan saanu toimimaan
<Tekno> kaikkia tarvittavia kirjastoja ei vaan löytyny että ois saanu käännettyä ajurit
<kill3> Kaippa siitä hyötyä olis kun katteln eilen natiiveja kaupallisia pelejä linuxille niin niitä oli enemmän kuin luulinkaan. Tosin quake 4 jne aika vanhoja pelejä, siis jos tuota tehotarvetta miettii
<hifi> marginaalista
<kill3> Eli vielä tuolla 4GB ei ole niin paljon vaikutusta etteikö kaikkea saataisi irti?
<hifi> kuten bioterror sanoi, pae-kerneli
<bioterror> pae-kernelillä saat irti 64GB asti
<hifi> summsumaarum, 32 on vähemmän ongelmia jos käytät jotain muuta kuin "internettiä"
<Sysi> suljettu softa toimii ehkä huonommin 64bit
<hifi> oli se ihan jännää kääntää 32 bittistä mesa-kirjastoa 64-bittiselle järjestelmälle että sai pelin käyntiin
<hifi> huonolla tavalla jännää
<Sysi> vähän saa yrittää että 32bit muistiavaruuskaa tulis käytettyä, ja jos joka tapauksessa ei ois paljoa enempää muistia
<Sysi> en enää tajua yhtää tätä puhelimen modeemikäyttöä, nyt se toimi sitte ainoastaan ilman ejectiä
<hifi> mulla ei toimi nattyllä ollenkaan
<Sysi> vaikka poistin sen udev-säännön j reboottasin pari kertaa
<hifi> tosin huawei mutta kuitenkin
<kill3> Lyhyesti sanottuna tuo pae on 32bit joka pääsee ottamaan enemmän tehoja koneesta?
<bioterror> no se osaa käyttää enemmän muistia kuin 3GB
<Sysi> pae oikeastaan kai on vähän turha, sitä ei saa hyödynnettyä yleensä normikäytössä fiksusti afaik
<Sysi> kolme gigaa ei nykyaikanakaa lopu ihan heti, ja toisaalta 64bit on aika varma jo nykyaikana
<Tekno> no paitsi että pae:lla yhelle softalle ei silti saa enempää kun sen 4GB
<Tekno> mutta useampi softa voi sit hyödyntää koko sen 64GB tjsp
<Tekno> harvoin kyllä yks ohjelma enempää tarviikaa
<kill3> Jo, jos asennan vaikka tuon 64 ja 32?
<bioterror> asenna vaan 64bittinen
<Sysi> mulla on neljän gigan pöytäkoneessa aika kauan ollu 32bit, ehkä joskus päivitän
<bioterror> ei ifconfigin bittilaskuri pyörähdä 4GB kohdalla ympäri :D
<Sysi> jos vaikka söis, päivällä kokeilemaan miten seuraava nettikytkentä tapahtuis
<kill3> No asennan 64bit ja jos huomaan että ei toimi niin sen tilalle saan sitte 32 aika helposti?
<Sysi> reinstallilla
<kill3> Jeps
<Sysi> nyt tää puhelin sitte Vaan Toimii (Tm)
<Sysi> mitähän mää tein
<Sysi> no ei korjata enää ku ei oo rikki
<Tm_T> Sysi: mulla Huawei vaati Maverickissa että pakotan ajurin ladattavaksi, Nattyn alpha2 jekkasee automaagisesti
<Sysi> ootan lievällä kauhulla mikä palikka dna:lta tulee jos vaihetaan tuplalaajakaistaan
<Sysi> onkohan nokia cs-17 vai 'joku' huawei parempi?
<Sysi> 17 ei vissiin ainakaa jonku aikaa sitte löytyny oikeen infoa, huaweit toimii jos toimii
<tale> Sysi: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Asennuksista#Nokia_CS-17_Ubuntu_10.04:ss.C3.A4.2C_RATKAISTU
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/UXEKrt -> Asennuksista – Porixi
<Sysi> ai niin nykyään toimi "oikealla" klikkauski touchpadilla ♥
<Sysi> tale: kiitos, eli maverickilla toiminee jopa helposti
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Debian_GNU/Linux
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/xMcXmK -> Viikko 6 - Debian GNU/Linux 6.0 | Viikon VALO
<tale> Sysi: Maverickilla varmaan juu, jos nyt jotain ikivanhoja viimevuotisia jakeluita käyttää, vaikka on tuore Squeeze julkaistu.
<pesasa> :-)
<Pekke> oliko ubuntu 10.10ssa vielä joku tapa ladata X uudelleen ilman log-outtia? ennenhän on ollut ctrl+alt+backspace, mutta se ei nähtävästi enään tee mtn
<tale> Pekke: Ei se lataa X Windowta uudelleen, vaan tappaa prosessin pois.
<Pekke> ahaa
<tale> Pekke: Log out on pehmeämpi tapa saada X Window käynnistymään uudelleen.
<Pekke> no kuitenkin, lykkäsin ulkoisen näytön kannettavaan kiinni ja nyt on hieman ongelmia, mutta en haluaisi tehdä logouttia koska on kaikenmoisia softia auki reilusti
<Sysi> altgr printscreen k korvast ton CAB
<tale> Pekke: Jos log out jostain syystä ei ole mahdollinen, voi sammuttaa gdm:n (jos on Gnome käytössä), ja starta sen uudelleen.
<Sysi> guin sulkeminen joka tapauksessa tappaa graafiset ohjelmat
<tale> Pekke: Kyllä ne kaikki X Windown alla toimivat softat kuolee kun millä tavalla tahansa sammutat X Windown.
<Pekke> mnjoo, sitä yritän välttää mutta eikai muu auta kuin seivata sessio ja logata ulos
<tale> Pekke: Sammuta ne kaikki sovellukset siististin, niin ne saa tallennettua keskeneräiset juttunsa.
<Pekke> jeah
<Sysi> riippuen ongelmista, säädä jollaki grandrilla
<Sysi> tai ota toinen näyttö pois ja "xrandr --auto"
<Chat8257> hello all !!
<antti> moi, onko kellään tietoa miten saan midikeyboardin toimimaan energyxt-softassa jack-ajureilla?
<teme565> Osaako joku sanoa syytä siihen, miksei itetehdyt jobit toimi jos ne pistää noihin cron-kansioihin?
<teme565> 10.10 serverissä
<tale> Ubuntu 10.04 ja Gmail. Firefoxilla käytettäessä liitetiedostoa liitettäessä näytetään myös piilotiedostot. Miten tässä kohtaa saa piilotiedostot olemaan näkymättä? Tiedostoselaimessa on jo poistettu piilotiedostojen näyttö.
<pesasa> Veikkaus: hiiren oikealla nappulalla ja täppä pois ruudusta
<tale> Niin, siinä ruudussa on valintapainike jossa "Kaikki tiedostot", mutta siinä ei ole muita valintoja.
<tale> Tota en tullut ajatelleeksi siinä ikkunan sisällä painaa ominaisuuspainiketta hiirestä.
<pesasa> Jep
<Iltsu> mites, onks jengi pitäny tota swappinessin arvoo vakiona vai muutellu sitä jaj jos ni mihi suuntaa
<Sysi> ei oo oikeen koskaa yhtää swappia käytössä niin en oo koskenu
<Sysi> läppärillä mulla taitaa olla olemassa swappiosio kummiski ja joskus jopa vissiin tarvittu
<Echramath> Mä en ymmärrä koko juttua, jos sitä kannattaa säätää niin miten?
<Jupp3> Jos on hidas tai vähemmän kirjoitusta kestävä (==vanhemmat ssd:t) media, niin sille kannattaa swapata mahdollisimman vähän
<Echramath> Jos lainkaan.
<Iltsu> jep
<Iltsu> näi mä vää pohtisinki
<Jupp3> Echramath: Toisaalta, taitaa olla lähes pakollinen, jos haluaa saada hibernaten toimimaan
<Sysi> hibernate on aika turha
<Sysi> tarvii lähinnä jos tarvii akun loppuessa saaha keskenolevat homat talteen
<Echramath> Iltsu: Sellaista näkemystähän netti kertoo, että voit kokeilla tiputtaa sitä arvoa radikaalisti.
<Iltsu> mjuu
<Iltsu> toi mun ubuntu-kone on kyl nassina
<Iltsu> mutni
<Iltsu> 23 megaa swappii käytös
<Iltsu> ja muistii 182 megaa gigasta
<Iltsu> et ehkei tota tarvii pohtii :P
<Sysi> pitemmällä uptimella kertyy swappiinki tavaraa
<Sysi> jos et jotai kauheaa siellä aja ja ku oletettavasti on hdd, ei lähinnä mitää väliä
<Iltsu> toi on kyl joo totta
<Iltsu> ei tolla ookku kaks vuorokaut uptime nyt ku vanhast pöytäkoneest heitin lisää muistia
<Iltsu> on muuten joku siisti juttu tuos emos (D510mo)
<Iltsu> koitin kahdel eri gigan kammal, yhdes ja erikseen
<Iltsu> ei tullu kuvaa ollenkaa vaik käyntii kyl lähti eikä ilmotellu mitää sen ihmeellisempää
<Iltsu> noi 512 megan kammat toimii sit iha nätisti
<Iltsu> samaset gigan kammat tosiaa rullas sii pöytäkonees iha kivasti
<Sysi> ei välttämättä tue tiettyä enempää
<Sysi> tai tiettyä isompia kampoja
<Iltsu> no speksien mukaa pitäis tukee
<Iltsu> ja toi emohan on niikö 2010 ilmestyny
<Echramath> Tuskin nassepönttö tosiaan swappaa kun siinä on noin kolme softaa mitä se tarvii.
<Iltsu> ja tukee 4 gigaan asti muistii
<Iltsu> no pyörii siinä kyl sit transmission-daemon ja pari irssii
<Iltsu> mut kuitenni
<Sysi> mää just aattelin tohon bsd:lle laittaa transmissionin daemonina
<Iltsu> juu se o iha näppärä
<Iltsu> transmission-remote dotnet on windowsille jees
<Iltsu> transmission-remote-gui on taas multiplattis ja sisältää samat toiminnot noi pääasias
<Iltsu> mut silti jotenki ei toimi nii nätist musta
<Iltsu> rss:t oli vähä nhikeet säätää kyl
<bioterror> rss:t eri linux-jakeluille
<bioterror> kelpaa imutella chakrat ja slitazit
<Sysi> onneks en käytä windowsia
<Iltsu> Sysi, jaa mites se ny transmission-daemoniin liittyy
<Iltsu> ton dotnetin tais kyl saada monolla pyöriin
<Iltsu> bioterror, joo automaattisesti siis latailee kaikist aina uuden version, liia rankkaa esim ubuntun kans 6 kk välei manuaalisest ladata
<Sysi> linuxilla transmission-qt käli osaa localhostilla pyörivän tai etäistunnon
<Iltsu> juup
<Sysi> toi gtk näymä vissiin ei
<Iltsu> varmaa iha samalainen ku noi remote-gui ja remote-dotnet, mut pykätty vaa kasaa eri tekniikoil
<Sysi> löytyy repoista on ainoo mikä kiinnostaa
<Iltsu> huah
<Iltsu> nojoo tottakai sitä käytetää mikä helpoimmal saadaa
<Sysi> se on hyvä ja joka ikisessä suhteessa helppo, miks ei
<Iltsu> nii totta
<Sysi> ja koska qt se toimis varmaan wintoosallaki
<Iltsu> en oo tutustunu transmission-qt:seen
<Iltsu> einkä gtk:hon
<Iltsu> silloo ku käytin linuxii työpöydäl ni ktorrent tuntu omaa käyttöö parhaimmalt
<Iltsu> jostai luin kans et utorrenttii ajettais pal winellä
<Iltsu> utorrentist on vissii joskus tulos linux-versioki
<Sysi> en oo ikinä tykänny myytorrentista enempää ku ktorrentistakaa
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-30
<re-G> humppa
<mato_> moro
<Myrtti> morjes
<mato_> ois semmonen ongelma, että pitäs saaha mount-komento semmoseksi, että sen suorittamiseen ei tarvitse sudoa
<mato_> miten tämä tehään?
<Jakke77> mitäs mounttailet
<mato_> CompactFlash-korttia
<Jakke77> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-mount-and-access-a-compact-flash-card-howto/
<mato_> Jakke77: tuo ei ole ihan sitä, mitä ajan takaa
<mato_> kirjotan skriptiä, joka mounttaa kortilla olevia osioita ja kirjoittaa niihin tietoa, ja sitten umounttaa osion
<Jakke77> ahaa
<mato_> kortti mounttautuu automaagisesti ku kytken sen lukijaan, tämä ei ole siis ongelma
<Jakke77> jeps, ymmärsin ettei niin tee
<Tm_T> mato_: siis pitäisi saada mount ja unmount ilman sudoa? varmaan helpoimmalla pääsee kun lisää tämän sallivan rivin tiedostoon /etc/fstab
<mato_> eikö fstab ole tarkoitettu pysyville osioille? minun tapauksessa ei voi tietää millä tunnuksella CF-kortti on, ku skriptiä olisi tarkoitus käytää monille eri koneilla. Vai enkö nyt ymmärrä jotain?
<Tm_T> ahaa, joo sitten ei
<tale> mato_: Voit myös /etc/sudoers tiedostossa sallia tarvittaessa määritellyille käyttäjille että voi komentaa sudo mount /jotain /jotain ilman salasanaa.
<Myrtti> mutta se täytyy sitten tietenkin määritellä joka koneessa etukäteen ennen skriptin ajamista
<tale> Juu, näin on.
<mato_> hmm, tuo vois toimia ainaki toistaiseksi
<Myrtti> tuleeko sitä skriptiä ajamaan käyttäjät joilla ei ole sudo-oikeuksia, vai mikä tän harjoituksen ajatus on?
<tale> mato_: Sitten vaan lukemaan man visudo ja siitä viitattuja mansivuja.
<mato_> Myrtti: joo, käyttäjillä ei oo sudo-oikeuksia
<Myrtti> tale: eikös tuon oikeuden antaminen onnistu ihan GUI:n kautta nykyään?
<tale> Myrtti: Voi olla, minä olen vanhanaikainen.
<tale> Myrtti: En ole jaksanut opetella GUI-juttuja jos osaan tehdä tekstipäätteellä.
<jjo> sudoersia editoidaan sit visudolla jos komentoriviltä mennään
<mato_> kiitos avusta, muokkasin sudoers-filuja ja homma toimii nyt
<SipuliSopuli> mikä on paras tweetdeckiä ja seesmiciä vastaava ohjelma linuxille?
<Myrtti> tweetdeck
<Myrtti> tweetdeck for chrome toimii myös chromiumissa
<fendel> Miksihän lubuntu "hajottaa" oikealla alareunassa olevat kuvakkeet miten sattuun aina välillä? Välistä on normaalisti mutta jossain tilanteessa hajottaa ja jättää isot raot
<Finnish> Jokohan 12.04 ois tarpeeks vakaa jos iskis läppäriin sen, läpyskä ei oo mitenkään "työkoneena" niin kokeilukoneena menee
<Finnish> No lähti lataukseen, kassellaan miten menee. Toisaalta tekis miel kokeilla jotain muutakin muttei kubuntua..
<Finnish> Ubuntulla mennään
<starg> Terve, onko tuo LXDE kevyin työpöytäympäristö?
<Myrtti> on se niitä kevyimpiä mitä ubuntun kanssa saa
<Iltsu> lxde on kyl iha jees
<starg> Juu, mikähän tuossa paneelissa on kun käyttää läppärin virtajohtoa irti ja takas, ilmestyy tuo akun lataustilankuvake ja samalla nakkaa yhteyden kuvakkeen reilusti vasemmalle. Jää iso rako tuohon väliin. Eipä varsinainen ongelma ole mutta silti
<starg> korjaantuu kun kirjautuu ulos ja takaisin
<ighea> jaa xfce4-power-manager
<ighea> semmosta se tahtoo tehdä
<ighea> riittää ihan että sen käynnistää uudelleenkin
<starg> eikä volymen säätö toimi
<ighea> tapahtuuko äänenvoimakkuudensäätö VolWheel nimisellä kikkuralla?
<starg_> hmm, vieläkin karkailee nuo kuvakkeet alareunasta kun käyttää irti virtajohtoa
<starg_> saako tuota korjattua vai pitääkö tuohon vain tottua
<ighea> no jännintä on ettei sitä ole aiemmin huomattu tai korjattu
<ighea> itselläni kun on ajossa arch linux ja tekee ihan samaa
<starg_> Niinkö?
<ighea> tietty sitä voisi ajatella lykkäävänsä gnome-power-managerin hoitamaan ne xfce4:n kikkuran toimet
<Worreh> Miten käyttäjien ryhmiä vaihdetaan? Löytyy vain noita vanhoja ohjeita
<ighea> miksi ryhmiä pitäisi voida vaihtaa?
<Worreh> Sain toimimaan :s
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-31
<czr> ja hyvää huomenta
<Finnish> Missähän mennään, yritän lisätä spotifyn repon : deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MkLxvx -> Index of /
<Finnish> Niin antaa tommosen: No command 'deb' found, did you mean:
<Iltsu> ei toi oo komento
<Iltsu> vaan lisäät ton rivin /etc/apt/sources.list -tiedostoon
<Finnish> Joo asia selkis
<make> morjens onko kukaan saanut toimimaan ubuntu 11.04:ssa huawein hilink e353 mokkulaa?
<make> apua kaivattaisiin
<make> ei näyttänyt foorumiltakaan mitään löytyvän
<make> ??
<rhkfin> Kellään kokemsta tuoreesta Ubuntusta ja firewirest, yritän videokameraa potkaista kiinni..
<rhkfin> Ilmeisesti firewiren tuki on uusittu jotenkin ~viimeisen vuoden aikana kernelissä ja raw1394 ja dv1394 modulet ei enää tottele..
<rhkfin> noilla GUi-softilla (kdenlive) yritin eka grabata mutta jos sais esim eka dvgrabin tunnistamaan kameran..
<rhkfin> /dev/fw0 on olemassa, kameran kun kytkee niin dmesg kertoo näin:
<rhkfin> [ 8994.677964] firewire_core: skipped bus generations, destroying all nodes
<rhkfin> [ 8995.176044] firewire_core: rediscovered device fw0
<UrB> rhkfin: toimi itsellä muuten ok, mutta kaapattu video on palikkamössöä - joku codec ongelma :S
<UrB> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=t5Csr4ouAfQ - tommosta
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/cgOway -> capture006.avi      - YouTube
<UrB> loppu konstit itsellä tuon kanssa kun ei niin paljoa ymmärrä noiden videoformaattien päälle
<rhkfin> UrB: saitko capturen toimimaan helposti?
<UrB> jep
<UrB> sen suhteen ei ollut mitään ongelmaa - kinolla capturoin
<rhkfin> okei
<UrB> 11.10 ubuntu käytössä - kamera on iesuksen vanha panasonic
<rhkfin> oke
<rhkfin> oikein hienosti dedikoitu kone ja yritin Ubuntu Studion laittaa. NO eihän se asennus onnistunut, käsin piti lattaa sit ubuntustudio-desktop ja muut paketit, aina gdm:ää myöten (lightdm ei pelannut..)
<rhkfin> Mut ei tää firewireleikki oikein rullaa..
<rhkfin> UrB: kts https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/670210 - mahtoiko/mahtaako sun dmesg antaa tuollaisia ilmoituksia kun kameran on kiinni?
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 670210 in linux (Ubuntu) "firewire_core: skipped bus generations, destroying all nodes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<UrB> voin katsoa jahka olen ko. koneella seuraavan kerran
<UrB> ts. parin tunnin päästä :)
<UrB> laitan tänne raportin
<rhkfin> roger
<UrB> tai what the heck, käyn äkkiä vilaseen
<UrB> eihän tuo ole kuin tökätä kiinni
<rhkfin> :)
<rhkfin> joku oli nimittäin raportoinut että antaa tuollaista vaikka capturoi, ja sit kuva alkaa hyytymään/sekoilemana tms
<rhkfin> ja UrB mikä firewire-kortti sulla mahtaa olla? lspci?
<UrB> [1395620.313080] firewire_core: phy config: card 0, new root=ffc1, gap_count=5
<UrB> [1395621.319162] firewire_core: created device fw1: GUID 00804580106a80eb, S100
<UrB> [1395641.165679] firewire_core: phy config: card 0, new root=ffc1, gap_count=5
<UrB> [1395645.603064] firewire_core: created device fw1: GUID 00804580106a80eb, S100, 1 config ROM retries
<UrB> tommoset tuli
<UrB> 00:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev 80)
<UrB> nuo lie ihan normitarinoita
<UrB> en oo päässyt vielä kokeilemaan toisella koneella / windowsilla capturea - joskus historian alkuhämärässä tuo mielestäni toimi, mutta sitten ovat särkeneet
<UrB> tai sitten olen capturoinut vielä kun oli windows koneella - ei voi muistaa
<UrB> asioiden nykytila kävi ilmi kun olisin aloittanut nauhojen arkistointiurakan
<rhkfin> ok
<rhkfin> näyttää ihan normaaliviesteiltä noi
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-01
<Nakkel> Mikä toi "Online accounts" jutska on 11.10:ssä?
<Nakkel> Siihen saa vaan Googlen jutun ja aktivoitua jotain maili ja kontakti säätöä, mut mihin se vaikuttaa? :P
<Myrtti> ei mihinkään
<Nakkel> Eli täysin turha?
<Myrtti> käsittääkseni teoriassa se voisi ehkä vaikuttaa Evolutioniin
<Myrtti> topyli varmaan vahvistaa/kiistää tän käsityksen
<Nakkel> Kummallista että se on edes olemassa siellä sit jos sitä ei käytetä mihkää. :/
<Nakkel> "Täytä tähän juttu, se ei tee mitää"
<ath> Insinöörilähtöistä suunnittelua.
<czr> josko se on ubuntu one. yms muut IM:t ehkä?
 * czr shrugs
<Myrtti> siis käsittääkseni tässä on kyseessä joku Gnome3 kikka jota ei täysin hyödynnetä Ubuntussa ja varsinkaan 11.10:ssä
<UrB> näin minäkin käsitän
<UrB> "in progress" on tuota hyödyntäviä juttuja
<czr> aa. en ole kokeillut g3:a
<UrB> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/gnome-3s-awesome-new-contacts-app-gets-shown-off-and-boy-is-it-pretty/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ZF3A17 -> Meet GNOME 3′s new Contacts app
<UrB> tuohon tapaan
<TTilus> mites tässä 11.10:n unity-häsmäkkeessä oikein tunkataan fonttikokoja, ikkunointiteemoja yms?
<crizzy> sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<crizzy> + etsi 'advanced settings'
<TTilus> \o/
<crizzy> meniköhän toi advanced settings jopa system preferensseihin ikoniks
<Henkru> ei kellään ole tietoa missä ubuntun bluetooth daemon säilyttää laitteiden pin koodei
<Henkru> pitäis päästä muokkaamaan
<Henkru> kun kun tuo wizard pissii
<Finnish> Mistä johtuu etten saa velipojan uuteen HP-koneeseen upotettua ubuntua usb-tikulla? scsi-levykekohtaan jumittaa aina kun yrittää tikulta pyörittää ubuntua
<Finnish> Siis kun kattoo tekstitilan vyörytystä kun menee ihan alun purppurasta ubuntu ruudusta eteenpäin
<teamahma> Onko wlan päällä?
<teamahma> Finnish
<Finnish> Hmmm, taitaa olla, siis kun toi on pöytäkone
<teamahma> Ainakin G62 omass HP:n kannettavassa se piti olla päällä. Siis ettei ole napista sulkenut.
<teamahma> No sitten en tiedä mitään.
<teamahma> Kokeilisin laittaa cdltä
<Finnish> Joo se kävi jo mielessä mutta kun ei oo nyt mahiksia kokeilla sitä cd:ltä, ei oo tyhjiä kiekkoja talossa
<Finnish> Ärsyttää miten hitaasti käynnistyy tää win7 vaikka i7 prossu on
<Finnish> Siis nyt kirjoottelen winukan puolelta koska en onnistunu vielä ubuntua asentamaan
<Iltsu> eihä se prossusta oo kii
<Iltsu> mulla käynnistyy i5-2500k:lla seiska tosi hätäsee, reilut parikytä sekkaa virtanapist työpöydäl
<yakx> hei mun pitäisi siirtää tiedosto /home/brothers kansiosta siirtää tiedosto /usr/lib/ladspa
<Kolmis> mikäs on ongelma?
<yakx> millä komennolla se tapahtuu ja voiko sen tehdä muualtakin kuin terminaalista jotenkin?
<Kolmis> kyl
<Kolmis> sudo nautilus vois olla
<Kolmis> terminaalia et tosin tos skippaa kokonaan.
<Kolmis> tiedosto oikeudet kannattaa sit tarkistaa kans.
<yakx> kiitos :)
<Finnish> Iltsu, Tää on HP:n kone/asennus niin tässä on varmaan satatuhatta prosessia käynnissä kun ollaan työpöydällä, siks varmaan hidas startup
<yakx> harmi vaan, että ei silti toiminut se mitä tahdoin. renoisen pitäisi osata käyttää vsti plugineita (.dll tiedostoja) jos ne on asennettu oikeaan paikkaan.
<yakx> täytynee kokeilla vielä muita. jos toi oli vaikka vammainen yksilö
<Finnish> yakx, Mä luovutin ihan tyylikkäästi kaikista audiohommista linuxin puolella, kaikki muu onnistuu leikiten linukan puolella mutta audiohommat sit kiltisti winukan puoella
<Finnish> puolella
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-02
<yakx> hmph
<czr> mun on pitany kokeilla renoisea "oikeasti" jo pidempaan
<czr> lentokoneessa joskus leikin kyl silla
<czr> mut pitais loytaa aikaa et oikeasti oikeasti tekis jotain
<crizzy> -26 C fuu
<czr> -24 щдш лщещтф
<czr> oli kotona :-)
<czr> kiva viima kans. sellainen et poskissa tuntui
<Tm_T> ei tuo -30 °C nyt niin paha ollut
<czr> tottumuskysymys sekin
<czr> mut ei tas mitaan, ihan hyva et valilla tuntuu ihan oikealta talvelta
<Tm_T> asennekysymys joo
<tabasko> vieläköhän /etc/ldap.conf on käytössä openldapissa?
<tabasko> viimeisen päivtyksen myötä ldap meni rikki, tai ainakin saan "TLS negotiation failure"
<tabasko> ubuntu lucid ja ldap 2.4.2
<TTilus> hö, taas jumitti ikkunoiden välillä vaihtelemisen, en saa fokusta siirrettyä, hiiri liikkuu normaalisti, tää termis toimii normaalisti, kaikki näyttää normaalilta, hiiren klikkaukset pelaa tän termiksen sisällä ja ikkunan kehyksissä ihan normaalisti, ikkunaa voi siirtääkin
<TTilus> hiiri ei vaan pelaa ikkunan ulkopuolella
<TTilus> selaimessa hover-asiat reagoi, muttei mee klikkaukset perille
<TTilus> alt-tab ei pelaa
<TTilus> viddu
<TTilus> tää sama tuli pari kertaa 10.10:n kans joka täs koneessa ennen oli ja nyt 11.10 tekee saman
<stdj> alguém do Brazil?
<czr> stdj, try #ubuntu-br
<Mirv> sehän olis 12.04 alpha 2:n julkaisupäivä
<Mirv> beta 1:n kohdalla voisi ehkä alkaa ubuntu-fi:ssäkin vähän rummutella?
<Tm_T> ah, selittää puheet freezistä
<Tm_T> Mirv: joo
<Mirv> tää on kyl oikeasti toimivin devauksen alla oleva Ubuntu ikinä, kiitos se-tiimi-joka-perustettiin-pitämään-deviversio-hyvässä-kuosissa
<Mirv> ei nyt ehkä ihan fire and forget viitsisi asentaa jollekin, mutta aika huoletonta kyllä
<Finnish> Mitä arvon kamraatit sanoo tähän: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=41704.msg321095#msg321095
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/R48FtO -> HP:n uus pöytäkone, ei onnaa asennus usb-tikulta
<Finnish> Miten windows seiskassa sais valittua mozillan välilehtiä niinkuin ubuntussa, siis Alt ja 1, 2, 3..
<Finnish> Ahaa, onkin Ctrl ja 1...
<rhkfin> Mirv: jaa että pangolin ei ole pahasti hajoillut? Uskaltaiskohan sitä sit jo..
<rhkfin> Lubuntu pangolinia yritin miniläppäriin ja sainkin mut piti käsin asennella ~kaikki. En tiedä onko asentajaa muutettu vai tekeekö unetbootin asennuksesta moisen että se kyselee että mitkä desktopit asennellaan.. Käytännössä se ei kuitenkaan onnistu oikein missään ja käsipeliks menee. Siis koska usb-installer-kde on rikki.
<rhkfin> ja taasen ubuntu studion laitoin yhteen koneeseen ja firewire ei lähde tulille millään.. videokamerasta capturea yritän.
<Mirv> rhkfin: joo en tiedä yhteisön hallussa olevien varianttien asennuskokemuksesta, nehän voi toki olla vähän hajalla jos kukaan ei ole huoltanut
<Mirv> rhkfin: firewire on puhdas laiteajuriongelma sitten varmaankin, joko on tuettu chipset tai ei. ei kyllä ole sinänsä kauheasti kokemusta mutta jokin dvgrab on varmaankin se alimman tason työkalu.
<Myrtti> #lubuntu on olemassa :-)
<Iltsu> nillinnillin
<rhkfin> Mirv: joo dvgrabia koitin..
<Myrtti> Iltsu: ?
<Finnish> Onks wubi-asennus mistään kotosin?
<Finnish> Kun tahtoisin tähän myllyyn ubuntun mut kun ei meinaa millään asentua tai mennä usb-tikulta alkuruudusta kovinkaan paljoa pitemmälle
<crizzy> hajoilee aika randomilla päivityksissä
<crizzy> varauksella
<rhkfin> Finnish: jep, on se mistään kotoisin mut joskus päivitykset rikkonu mulla bootin. Mut siitä on kyllä aikaa kun oon viimeks kokeillut.
<rhkfin> Sillä voi helposti kokeilla Ubuntua mut en ehkä suosittelis pitkäaikaiseks asennukseks.
<Finnish> Kun mun ropleema on toi: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=41704.msg321095#msg321095
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/R48FtO -> HP:n uus pöytäkone, ei onnaa asennus usb-tikulta
<teamahma> Itse ostaisin cd:n ja kokeilisin siltä asentaa
<teamahma> Kun olet jl pidemmän aikaa yrittänyt
<teamahma> Jo*
<Finnish> Joo, se kyllä kävi mielessä mutta kun ei oo nyt autoa käytössä, menis vähän säätämiseks
<Finnish> Mut onhan tää jo nyt säätämistä..
<teamahma> Itse olen jostakin syystä käyttänyt aina rw levyä. Kunnes muutama päivä sitten asensin lubuntun tilalle ubuntun tikulta. Lubuntuun siirryin joku aika tuon unityn tulon jälkeen, mutta täytyy myöntää että nyt kun olen vähän aikaa käyttänyt ubuntua niin on se juhlaa tuohon lubuntuun verattuna kun tehoista ei kuitenkaan ole kiinni uudehkolla läppärillä...
<Myrtti> mä en ole koskaan onnistunut asentamaan RW-levyltä
<teamahma> Tai en tiedä olisiko lubuntu kovin huono, mutta itselläni paneeli bugasi niin rajusti että häiritsi huomattavasti käyttöä.
<teamahma> Ubuntussa ei häiritse mikään muu kuin se, että joidenkin asetusten säätö on aika hankalaa kun on pyritty helppokäyttöisyyteen ja kylmästi vaan jätetty ne asetukset pois tuolta "asetuksista"
<teamahma> Esimerkiks itse haluan aina kaikki kirjautumiseen liittyvät salasanakyselyt pois, aika hassua kun käynnistäessä salasanaa ei kysytä, mutta kirjautumsessa kysytään...
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-03
<Iltsu> Myrtti, eiku ei mitii, ekaa kertaa tota lukiessani tulkitsin ton semmosena turhana avautumisena, mut se oliki loppupeleis iha fiksu kommentti
<Finnish_> Jos asentaa 32-bittisen lubuntun niin voiko sen päivittää 64-bittiseen ubuntuun
<Myrtti> pitää asentaa uudestaan
<mjr> joh, arkkitehtuurien välillä ei voi päivittää
<Finnish_> Ok
<Finnish_> On mulla mukana näköjään 32-bit ubuntukin, pitää kokeilla sitä asentaa velipojan koneeseen vaikka onkin 8 gigaa muistia, aika harvoin tulee neljän gigan rajaa ylitettyä kuitenkaan
<Finnish_> Sais noi videosoftat asennettua, winukan puolella kun on ilmaiset softat hiukka vähäisiä luvultaan
<n1ko> videosofta ja 32bittinen ympäristö kuulostaa pahalta
<Finnish_> Onko näin
<n1ko> kun siellä keskusmuistista on aika paljon iloa ja 3gigalla ei pitkälle pötkitä
<n1ko> ja 64bittisissä ympäristöissä pelaa kyllä 32bittiset softat ihan ok
<Finnish_> No mut ei oo oikein vaihtoehtoja...
<elias_a> Samaa mieltä. Hyödyt tulevat ilmi 64-bittisessä.
<Finnish_> Mut kun ei oo 64-bittistä asennusmediaa kuin usb-tikulla ja se ei toimi
<elias_a> Eikä saa ladattua?
<Finnish_> Jos saatte ton ratkaistua niin asennan heti: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=41704.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QhJuHR -> HP:n uus pöytäkone, ei onnaa asennus usb-tikulta
<elias_a> Ai niin - tää oli tää.
<n1ko> miten tuo liittyy siihen bittisyyteen?
<n1ko> vai onko toi ongelma vaan tikulla?
<n1ko> levyjähän saa kaupasta jos se sillä pelaa
<elias_a> Eikös sitä voisi kaupasta hakea sen cd-levyn, että voisi kärväyttää asennuslevyn?
<Finnish_> 30 astetta on pakkasta ja autossa ei oo lämmityslohkoa, tässä ollaan pari päivää aika nasakasti sisällä oltu
<Myrtti> voihan sitä yrittää PAElla, eikös se nykyään taida olla jopa oletuksena 32-bittisessä?
<Finnish_> Ja kun ei ihan kaupungissa asu..
<n1ko> Myrtti: ei pae auta mitään jos haluaa muistia softalle yli kolme gigaa
<Finnish_> Kokeilen nyt ainakin tolla 32-bittisellä kun se on cd:llä
<n1ko> ja 32bittisen voi kyllä päivittää 64bittiseksi, se vaan ei ole tuettua ja hippasen riskialtista
<Finnish_> Näkis että suostuuko esim live-sessioon cd:n kautta
<n1ko> asenna alternate levyltä ja cli:llä jos se ongelma jotenkin äksään liittyy
<Finnish_> n1ko, Miten sen voi tehdä?
<Finnish_> Mut kun ei oo cd- eikä dvd-levyjä (tyhjiä) ja kauppaan on matkaa 15 kilsaa
<Finnish_> Nyt on vähän niinkuin mentävä niillä aineksilla mitä on
<n1ko> levyllä tarkoitin mitä tahansa installimediaa
<n1ko> tuo sun screenshotti foorumilla ei kerro mitään siitä ongelmasta
<Finnish_> Täydellisessä maailmassahan olisin jo polttanut 64-bittisen ubuntun levylle ja elämä olisi luultavasti paljon helpompaa mutta nyt ei ole
<n1ko> ts. saat sen alternaten vaikka tikulle :)
<Finnish_> Ahaa...
<Finnish_> Mikäs cli on?
<n1ko> command line interface
<Finnish_> Ai niin joo
<Finnish_> Siis sen voi iskeä tikulle ja kokeilla asentaa?
<n1ko> niin
<Finnish_> Joskus oon asentanu alternatella ja oon tainnu onnistuakin
 * czr asentaa aina alt:illa
<Finnish_> Ei siinä muistaakseni ollu mitään krumeluureja
<czr> ei ole ylimaaraista. plus tukee luks:ia yms kaikkea
<rhkfin> Tietääkö joku miten unetbootin muuttaa asennusta? Oon pari asennusta nyt ajanut sillä ja ihmetellyt kun eteen tulee valinta että mitä kokonaisuuksia (*buntu desktop, eri servereitä, video/audioeditointipaketteja jnejne) asennetaan, et tuleeko se unetbootinin tekeleenä vai onko (alternate) installer muuttunut tommoseks?
<re-G> ei unetbootin mitään muuta
<re-G> alternate installer, tai ainakin debianin vastaava on ollu aina tommonen, ubuntussa ei varmaan kyl
<czr> rhkfin, kyseessa on "tasksel" niminen softa
<czr> osa perus-debian -installeria. tai lahinna prosessia
<czr> mut sen voi asentaa erikseenkin, ainakin joskus pysty
<Finnish_> En muista alternaten asennusta mutta oliko siinä joitain kohtia missä piti olla tarkkana?
<Finnish_> Esim partition-hommaa en muista kunnolla
<Kolmis> eikö siin ollu automaattisetkin vaihtoehdot?
<czr> on siina automaattinenkin vaihtoehto
<czr> tietty jos haluaa tehda kasin niin tulee olla tarkkana.
<czr> alt ehka soveltuu paremmin ihmisille jotka on jo linuxin kanssa tutumpia
<czr> live:lta asennus taas on oivat tapa testata rautaa etukateen et mika toimii ja mika ei
<czr> molemmissa puolensa
<andyn> ainakaan alttimedia ei kaadu siihen näppisleiskan valintaan
<czr> live on myos paljon parempi pelastusymparisto
<Finnish_> No mulla on nyt ainoana vaihtoehtona toi alttis
<Finnish_> Pitää kattoa mitä se automaattinen tarjoaa, mä oon jo varannu levyltä tyhjän tilan (400gb) ubuntulle
<Finnish_> Siinä on nyt win7 valmiina
<Kolmis> olikohan että pienennä win osiota, asenna suurimmalle tyhjälle tilalle tai käytä koko levyä.
<Kolmis> ja*
<rhkfin> czr: ubuntun alternate-installerissa ei ole tommoista taskselia ollut alunperin, lienee lisätty viimeaikoina ~ viimevuosina..?
<czr> rhkfin, en muista tahan hataan. mut debianissa se oli ainakin :-)
<rhkfin> czr: joo tiedän et debianissa on
<tale> Kyllä Ubuntussa on ollut tasksel vissiin aina.
<rhkfin> tale: installerissa? vain alternatessa? ??
<tale> Kai se on tavallisessa asentimessakin. Alternatessa ainakin.
<rhkfin> en oo ennen törmännyt, nyt vasta
<Finnish> Mikähän on, CS-15 tikku ei kyllä näkyy lsusb-tulosteessa muttei havainnoi mitenkään network managerissa
<Finnish> Nokian N900 kyllä toimii nettitikkuna, kummatkin käyttää dna-liittymää. Tosin tässä on nyt 12.04 alla... Ei luulis vaikuttavan?
<gildean> Finnish: mounttaako se mokkula jonkun virtuaali-cd-aseman sinne?
<gildean> jos niin, kokeilitko "poistaa" sitä asemasta ts. sudo umount /dev/srX
<Finnish> Ei näy kansion kautta ei työpöydällä eli ei varmaan?
<gildean> ei tarkota vielä mitään
<Finnish> Tässä on kyllä usb-modeswitchit..?
<Finnish> Computerissakaan ei näy mitään tohon mokkulaan liittyvää
<gildean> otapa vaikka se tikku irti, laita takas ja aja dmesg | tail
<Finnish> Ok
<Finnish> http://pastebin.com/dELjCFgM
<gildean> nii, siinähän se cd-asema komeilee
<gildean> mitäs sit jos koitat sudo umount /dev/sr1
<Finnish> umount: /dev/sr1: not mounted
<gildean> ejectillähän se varmaan itseasiassa pitää poistaa
<gildean> eli eject /dev/sr1
<Finnish> No nih!
<Finnish_> Eli tosta ejectistä oli kiinni
<Finnish_> Mitenkähän se uusimmassa modeswitchissa sit noin takapajuinen on?
<SipuliSopuli> saakos muuten jotenki screenin alalaidassa näkymään montako lukematonta viestiä alpinessä on?
<Echramath> Ehkä.
<Echramath> Se on ihan sekava systeemi captionin ja backtickin kanssa.
<Echramath> En iteasiassa tajua siitä mitään, mutta sain lämpötilan siihen.
<gildean> oiskohan jossain byobussa jotain vastaavaa jo valmiina
<SipuliSopuli> tokihan tohon kelpaa ihan muutkin tavat kun alpinella säädetty
<Echramath> En muista saiko mail(1):lta tuon kysyttyä.
<SipuliSopuli> saa ilmeisestikin
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-04
<czr> Finnish, osa modeemeista haluaa eject:in, osa taas komennon jota ei voi eject:illa lahettaa. modeswitch on tehty jalkimmaisia varten
<czr> voi tietty tehda oman softan joka lahettaa sen oikean jutun riippuen modeemista :-)
<czr> tai sit vaan teet udev säännön tai vaihdat modeemin lopullisesti modem-tilaan AT-komennoilla mikäli mokkulasi moista tukee
<Finnish> czr: Aika jännä koska toi CS-15 on aikaisemmin toiminu suoraan laatikosta
<czr> hmm. imo meil on kans joku nokian tikku mut se kyl vaati ihan ejectin
<czr> evt. ootko paivittany jotain viimeaikoina?
<czr> siis udev:han voi hyvin olla se mika tuon ejectin on aiemmin ajanu sun puolesta esim
<czr> (ihan sattumalta oon tekemassa softaa mika hanskaa noi automaagisesti kaikki parhaillaan)
<mjr> Jooh. Joskus säädin itsekin udevin ejectoimaan palikkaa jolle ei ollut vielä valmiiksi konffeja.
<czr> kattelin uusinta usb-modemswitchia niin olihan se aikamoinen monsteri jo
<czr> mut tosiaan en usko et se tekee ihan ejectia kayttajan puolesta kun udevilla voi tehda sen suoraankin
<czr> mun ongelma tosin on ettei mul ole eject:ia tuossa systeemissa eika ole myoskaan sg-layeria (pelkka disk) kernelissa
<czr> joten pitaa tehda toi eject vastaavalla tavalla kuin REZERO UNIT mita modemswitch kayttaa yleensa
<Finnish> Niin kun nyt on 12.04 alla..
<crizzy> itellä päivittymässä.. katotaan mitä hajoo :-P
<shanttu> käyttäjän oikeudet mountata ulkoinen kovo häippäisi tuosta  vaan
<shanttu> milläs komennolla saan ne helposti takaisin
<SipuliSopuli> milläs sais linux mintin tajuamaan ite tarkistaa onko uusia päivityksiä?
<shanttu> selvisi. fstabista rivi ja mountpointit pois
<Tm_T> SipuliSopuli: mint != ubuntu (:
<VilhoPamppu> mistä johtuu että pystyn pingaamaan osoitetta mutta selain ei laske sinne
<Tm_T> VilhoPamppu: pingiin ei vastaa webbipalvelin
<torde> jos ei oo webbiserveriä vastaamassa
<VilhoPamppu> ok, kiitti
<torde> pingiin riittää (periaatteessa) että kone päällä ja netissä, mutta nettiselauksee tarttt apachen tai vastaavn palvelinohjelman, joka tuottaa niitä sivuja
<VilhoPamppu> lynx avaa sivut kyllä mutta opera ei??
<VilhoPamppu> eikä näköjään firefox
<torde> onko samalla koneella lynx ja opera?
<VilhoPamppu> jep
<VilhoPamppu> lynxilla kun vaihtaa sivuja niin varoittelee jostain "internal server error"sta, mutta ei haittaa selailua
<torde> ehkä ne operat ja firefoxit on krantumpia ton suheen
<torde> *suhteen
<torde> onko noi jotain sun omia sivuja?
<torde> tai sit siellä on jotain web4.0 sisältöä, joka ei lataudu kunnolla, mutta lynx ei välitä, kun ei edes yritä ladata niitä
<VilhoPamppu> ei, backtrackin sivut kyseessä
<VilhoPamppu> latasin chromiumin
<VilhoPamppu> sillä avasi nätisti
<VilhoPamppu> ilmeisesti nuo toiset eivät vaan tykkää :)
<VilhoPamppu> kiitti teille :)
<shanttu> tulisiko mieleen mikä olisi järkevin tapa etsiä tiedostoja nimellä ulkoiselta kovolta? gnome-do?
<Lynoure> find  on mulle ollut se.
<shanttu> mikä jottei
<IhqTzup> Pitäskö olla huolissaan jos kde update-manager on jumittanu yli tunniks 53 % kohdalle?
<ighea> riippuu mitä status-tekstissä seisoo
<IhqTzup> Suoritetaan dpkg-ohjelmaa.
<ighea> eikä mitään muuta, esim. että mikä paketti on kyseessä?
<IhqTzup> No toi on toi graaffinen kikkare, ei se mitään muuta näytä.
<tale> IhqTzup: Onko se avannut kyselyikkunan muiden ikkunoiden alle ja odottaa siihen jotain kuittausta?
<tale> IhqTzup: Jos ei ole, sammuta se update-manager ja komenna pääteikkunassa apt-get upgrade
<Tm_T> juur tuota mietin että jos siellä on jossain debconf tms odottelemassa
<Tm_T> eiku mikä se on se mikä kyselee
<IhqTzup> tale: Ei löydy muita ikkunoita.
<IhqTzup> E: Lukkoa /var/lib/dpkg/lock ei saada blaa blaa. Jokin nyt käyttää sitä vieläkii :&
<Tm_T> !aptlock
<lubotu3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ruby_ongelma> mistäköhän semmoinen voisi johtua että rubyripper ei suostu kopioimaan cd levyjä, sanoo että levytila on lopussa, 400gigaa vapaana kuitenkin.
<IhqTzup> Tm_T: Kiitos, ongelma ratkes tolla loitsulla.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/The_Battle_for_Wesnoth
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/u3fdJ9 -> 2x06 The Battle for Wesnoth - Viikon VALO #58 | Viikon VALO
<teamahma> . Uusia joukkoja saadaan käyttöön joko rekrytoimalla tai kutsumalla takaisin jo kuolleita, mutta kokemusta keränneitä sotilaita.
<teamahma> Ei kai se noin mene?
<teamahma> Pesasa, siiskun tota xptä jää vain niille mitkä eivät kuole
<teamahma> Siis ne mitkä jäivät viime kentästä jäljelle siis kamppanjaa pelatessa
<pesasa> teamahma: Olet oikeassa. Korjasin.
<pesasa> Kiitos huomiosta.
<skfin> Aika yöllistä toimintaa
<Finnish_> Just tulin kaupungilta, selvinpäin!
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-05
<andyn> eilen tulin tänään kotia, ja tänään tulen huomenna, huomenta!
 * heikki muistuttaa yhteisön kokouksesta tänään klo 21 kanavalla #ubuntu-fi-tiimit
<andyn> palaaveri?
<negh> Hei, asentelin tuossa lubuntun ja nyt huomasin että youtube videoita katsoessa chromium kaatuu. Asensin tuota ennen flashplayerin ubuntugeek.com ohjeiden mukaan
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-29
<np8> Hei! Osaisiko joku neuvoa tietämätöntä.. ?  Minulla on 30Gt osio, jossa on Ubuntu asennettuna (/dev/sda6, ext4). Kävin Windowsin puolella nappaamassa data-osioltani 80Gt lisätilaa, jonka haluaisin Ubuntun käyttöön (Näkyy nyt GPartedilla varaamattomana osiona). Onko se mahdollista, ja jos, niin miten?
<np8> GPartedissa näyttää tältä http://ubuntuone.com/1TjFW2bSBNm0n9XDTUFNe1
<Zastin> mun käsityksen mukaan sun pitäis käynnistää kone livecd:ltä ja sen kautta laajentaa tuota osiota
<n1ko> ei tarvitse, ext4:sta voi kyllä laajentaa lennosta
<Zastin> miten sen lukituksen saa poissa?
<paww> eli resize2fs-komennolla ainakin onnistuu.
<n1ko> minkä lukituksen?
<Zastin> kato tuota linkitettyä kuvaa
<Zastin> sda6 on avaimen kuva ja itellä on se käsitys ettei silloin voi muuttaa osiota
<Zastin> ja pika googletuksella ite sain kuvan, ettei ext4 root osiota voi muokata lennosta
<n1ko> en minä gpartedista tiedä, resize2fs:llä oon noita resizennyt ihan kivasti. myös roottia
<np8> Niin tätä Ubuntu-osiota ei saa irrotettua kun tää on käytössä.. :) Live-CD:tä (tai CD-asemaa) ei ole juuri nyt käytettävissä, mutta jos tää menee mahdottomaks ilman niitä niin teen tän myöhemmin.
<n1ko> ettei tuo lukko liittys vaan puuttuviin käyttöoikeuksiin
<np8> Aattelin et jos sen liittämisen vois tehdä jotenkin boottaamisen yhteydessä?
<tale> np8: USB-tikulta bootattu Live-ubuntu kelpaa myös.
<np8> tale: Ei oo tikkuakaan, mutta jos tää menee mahdottomaks ilman live-ubuntua, niin pitää hoitaa tää sit vaan myöhemmin.
<tale> np8: Levyosion koon muutos pitää tehdä kun osio ei ole käytössä, siis ei liitettynä/mountattuna. Live-ubuntu on helpoin tapa.
<tale> np8: Tai jos sinulla on toinen ubuntu tai linux asennettuna siihen koneeseen, siinä voisi tehdä niiden levyosioiden muokkaamisen jota se ubuntu tai linux ei käytä.
<np8> tale: Joo no pitää sit tehdä silleen. Kiitoksia avusta!
<np8> tale: Tuo kävi myös mielessä, että osioisin jonkun pikkuosion, johon lataan jonkun pienen linuxin ja teen sen sillä.. Mutta ehkä pääsen helpommalla kun odotan suosiolla että saan live-ubuntun käyttöön. Tosin ei semmosesta varalinuxistakaan varmaan mitään haittaa olis.
<olmi> eikös tuon pitäisi ihan tehtävissä olla samasta käyttöjärjestelmäinstanssistakin. resize2fs:n dokumentaatiosta: If the filesystem is mounted, it can be  used  to  expand  the
<olmi>        size  of  the  mounted filesystem, assuming the kernel supports on-line
<olmi>        resizing.  (As of this writing, the Linux 2.6 kernel  supports  on-line
<olmi> uups, sori
<olmi> kevyt pastevirhe, mutta siis http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/resize2fs.8.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/FZ7kgW -> Ubuntu Manpage:       resize2fs - ext2/ext3/ext4 file system resizer
<tale> olmi: Ensin pitää levyosio saada suuremmaksi, sitten voi siinä olevaa tiedostojärjestelmää kasvattaa täyttämään se suurempi osio.
<olmi> eli fdiskillä partition poisto -> uusi, isompi tilalle, bootti, resize2fs:llä tiedostojärjestelmän kasvatus
<tale> olmi: Tuolla tavalla tuhoutuu tiedostot.
<olmi> ei tuhoudu
<tale> olmi: Levyosion poisto tuhoaa siinä olleen datan.
<olmi> kunhan huolehtii, että uusi partitio alkaa samasta kohtaa kuin vanhakin.
<olmi> väitän edelleen, että ei poista :)
<tale> olmi: Aika lailla heikoilla jäillä kulkemista tehdä noin. Varmempi ja helpompi on tuo jo aiemmin neuvottu tapa.
<olmi> ilman muuta on, enkä lähtisi ensimmäisenä testaamaan oikealla datalla.
<olmi> tehtävissä se kuitenkin on
<np8> Juu ei ole niin kova hätä että haluaisin ottaa riskiä, että pääsen eroon kovalevyni sisällöstä.. :)
<Zastin> olmi: sanoit,että uuden partition täytyy alkaa samasta kuin vanhan, mutta tuossa tuo laajennus tulee osion eteen, onnistuisko silloin tuolla tavalla?
<olmi> Zastin: enpä kyllä osaa suorilta sanoa. pitää kysyä herra hakukoneelta.
<czr> kasvatus resize2fs:lla onnistuu vain "eteenpain". ei taaksepain
<czr> eli toi partition"laajennus"kikkakin toimii vain eteenpain, ei taaksepain. uuden partition pitaa alkaa samasta kohdasta
<czr> toinen vaihtoehto on dumpata tiedostojarjestelma (dump2fs) ensin jonnekin talteen, sit poistaa partitio, luoda uusiksi minne nyt onkaan luomassa ja sit ajaa takas datat ja resizen sit
<czr> mut itse tekisin ihan vanhanaikaisesti moisen, paitsi tietty kaytan pelkastaan LVM:aa jolloin ei tuollaisia ongelmia juurikaan ole
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-30
<np8> Oliskohan täällä joku paikalla, joka osais auttaa wifi-ongelmassa? Kone tippuilee satunnaisesti wifistä, yrittää loputtomiin yhdistää uudelleen, kysyy verkon salasanaa, mutta ei koskaan yhdistä. Ainut, mikä auttaa, on koneen boottaaminen. Kokeiltu myös langattomien laitteiden "pois päältä -> päälle" (Fn+F2) (ja lentotila päälle -> pois päältä, joka on ehkäpä sama asia..) -- Ei vaikutusta. Crash-reportti tulee, kun k
<np8> one on yrittänyt muutaman minuutin yhdistää uudelleen nettiin. (sen voi lukea png-tiedostoista täältä: https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B-msgBr6cWoATmQxVzBuS1VpYjA/edit)
<np8> Jos keksis edes kikan, jolla tuon saisi uudelleen nettiin ilman boottaamista, niin olis aika helmi.
<elias_a> np8: Ubuntu kyseessä?
<np8> elias_a: Joo
<elias_a> np8: ONkos signaalinvoimakkuus minkälainen?
<elias_a> Ja onko siinä tukiasemassa muita laitteita kiinni?
<elias_a> Mulla toi tukiasema ei tykkää siitä kun on samanaikaisia yhteyksiä paljon.
<np8> Signaalinvoimakkuus on hyvä. Tekee myös koulun netillä samaa, sekä puhelimen jaetulla wifillä.
<np8> Windows-puolella ei ole ollut mitään ongelmia. Onko tuosta crash-reportista mitään hyötyä?
<elias_a> En minä ainakaan osaa sitä analysoida.
<elias_a> Odottele linjoilla jos tulisi joku osaavampi.
<np8> ok :)
<elias_a> Mitä sovellusta käytät kun se tilttaa?
<n1ko> np8: koita lspci:llä katsoa mikä wlan-kortti se on
<n1ko> ja sen jälkeen googletella ongelmia
<n1ko> upgrade 12.10:iin voi auttaa, toi olla auttamatta
<np8> En mitään erityistä. Chrome tai Firefox on ollut päällä.
<n1ko> ajuribugiltahan tuo kuulostais
<np8> Olis vaan joku keino resettaa se laite ennemmin kuin koko kone..
<np8> helpottas
<np8> lspci näyttää sellasta kuin RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<elias_a> Aamun suupielet alaspäin -juttu: "Minun ongelmani on että miten ekapeli eskarin saa toimimaan lubuntussa
<elias_a> ilman nettiyhteyttä?
<elias_a> Jos saisi, saisin 15 eskariryhmää pelaamaan sitä. Asennus kyllä onnistuu
<elias_a> ja käynnistyy oraclen javalla kun ollaan netissä, mutta kun kaupunkimme
<elias_a> ei anna laittaa saamiani linux/lubuntu -koneita kaupungin verkkoon...."
<anger> mikähän tossa on pointtina ettei saa laittaa verkkoon?
<markosu> varmaan tietoturvapolitiikka
<n1ko> siitä sitten vaan sponsoroimaan mokkula ja yhteys
<n1ko> ei olis kallis panostus, esim vanhemmilta hyvä näppäsy kaupungin suuntaan
<elias_a> n1ko: Ei ne ota sitä näppäisynä.
<n1ko> tosin tuossakin voi olla tietoturman lisäksi joku tantta taustalla, eli että ei lapsia saa päästää internettiin
<elias_a> Ei ole.
<n1ko> juuri viime aikoina eräskin nainen ylpeili uutisessa että hänen lapsi ei osaa lukea :)
<n1ko> ja joku toinen oli vetänyt kilarit kun pikku kakkosessa oli pyssy
<elias_a> Kyllä se on tässä melko varmasti tietoturvapolicy.
<n1ko> no sitten mokkula
<elias_a> Mites se tavis jakaa sen n:lle koneelle?
<n1ko> np8:lle https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1000208
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1000208 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:8171 wifi network get disconnected periodically -- Realtek RTL8191SEvA" [Medium,Incomplete]
<n1ko> ai se lähti jo
<n1ko> noh,ei sitten
<elias_a> Näyttäis siltä, että toi peli ei toimi offline siksi, että se koittaa tarkistaa sertifikaatteja kuten hyvä onkin.
<n1ko> elias_a: ostamalla sellaisen jossa on tukari samassa
<n1ko> ei ne ole kalliita
<n1ko> sellaisen laitteen mitä aiemmin sulle jo suosittelin ja mitä et ostanut :)
<elias_a> Kun serttiä ei saada, koodia ei ajeta.
<elias_a> n1ko: Pitääpä antaa niille vinkki ;-)
<markosu> näitä tilanteita varten pitäisi olla näppärä rahankeräyssysteemi, voisin heti laittaa pari euroa hankintaa varten
<elias_a> Sama vika.
<markosu> ja vastikkeeksi riittäis hyvä mieli, mut se ei taida olla sopiva vastike rahankeräyslakia ajatellen
<n1ko> piti just sanoa,että tuossa taas byrokratia iskee nopeasti vastaan jos siit tulee tollanen että vieraat jakaa
<n1ko> se että vanhemmat keskenään sopis että jokanen laittaa kympin likoon ja seuraavaks vuodeks nettiä varten toisen kympin on viel iha ok
<elias_a> Onks mun tulkinta noista sertifikaateista ok? http://pastebin.com/vDGaS5DM
<elias_a> Eli se, että sitä koodia ei ajeta kun ei saa palvelimelle yhteyttä?
<n1ko> no siltähän tuo näyttää
<n1ko> ei välttämättä ois huono idea kysästä niiltä viittisivätkö kääntää standalone -version
<elias_a> No se on niiden etujen vastaista.
<elias_a> Kas kun ne kerää sillä pelillä jatkuvasti dataa tutkimuskäyttöön.
<elias_a> Hankala yhtälö.
<n1ko> tarkoitin, että kun tuo vaikuttaisi pieneltä piipertelyltä jolla ei tehdä rahaa niin ne vois juuri tuonne sellaisen antaa käytettäväksi
<n1ko> ei välttämättä yleiseen jakoon
<elias_a> No sen verran kun kokemusta tuollaisista taloista, että en usko tuohon.
<elias_a> Se uudelleenpaketointi aiheuttaa 1) sen, että pitää maksaa sille koodarille joka ei ole talossa ja 2) hallintotyötä niin paljon että kynnys nousee.
<elias_a> Eiköhän tässä tapauksessa ole parasta hommata ne koneet verkkoon jollain tavalla.
<n1ko> luultavasti
<n1ko> näköjään 13,13e/kk sais sl:ltä
<elias_a> Sen verran kuitenkin raivostuttaa tilanne, että otsikko on jo valmis.
<n1ko> tai tarkemmin sanoen 13,03e /kk :)
<n1ko> 9,90e/kk netti, 3,313 tukari
<elias_a> "Tie hyvien aikomuksien toteuttamiseen käy helvetin kautta"
<elias_a> n1ko: Heitäs se urli.
<n1ko> https://oma.saunalahti.fi/settings/tilaus/mobiililaajakaista
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jnf6r8 -> S A U N A L A H T I ? Mobiililaajakaista.
<n1ko> toki nyt olettaen, että niissä koneissa wlan ja/tai että niitä ei ole neljää enempää
<n1ko> +on
<elias_a> Mikäs toi neljän koneen rajoitus on?
<n1ko> neljä ethernettöpseliä
<elias_a> Ai niin - siksi ja/tai
<elias_a> Ok.
<n1ko> toki kytkimen voi laittaa perään. sellaisia nyt löytyy varmasti ilmaiseksi
<n1ko> mutta kuitenkin
<elias_a> Jep.
<n1ko> np8: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1000208
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1000208 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:8171 wifi network get disconnected periodically -- Realtek RTL8191SEvA" [Medium,Incomplete]
<np8> Lohduttavaa, että muillakin on samoja ongelmia.. :)
<n1ko> no tuossa on myös kerrottu, että käsin kääntämällä uudemmat ajurit pitäis korjaantua
<np8> Mutta jos joku sattuis tietää, että miten tuon langattoman netin saa resetoitua ilman koneen boottausta niin olisin tyytyväinen :D
<np8> Ajureiden käsin kääntäminen ei kyllä käy mulla mitenkään käden käänteessä.
<n1ko> itse korjaisin ongelman, kuten tuossa on ohjeistettu, enkä kiertäis sitä
<elias_a> koitas mitä sudo service network-manager restart tekee
<np8> Eikä kyllä muutenkaan.
<np8> :D
<elias_a> np8: Ei se mikään mahdoton opeteltava ole.
<elias_a> Mä olen tällainen IT-orientoitunut yhteiskuntatieteilijä ja mäkin uskallan.
<elias_a> Viitsimisen kanssa on usein vähän toinen juttu.
<np8> Hmm.. Nyt tässä emphatylla liikkuu data, mutta chromella ei .. en saa avattua noita linkkejä :D
<np8> Whaat..
<np8> "sudo: on oltava setuid root"
<np8> Mulla ei toimi sudokomennot enää.
<np8> reboot ->
<elias_a> Winkkari-ikä on liian lähellä kun pitää alvariinsa bootata :P
<elias_a> Onko joku muu huomannut, että kernelin päivittämisen jälkeen Ubuntun grub olisi muuttanut toimintaansa niin, että se ei enää automaagisesti boottaakaan oletuskäyttistä vaan odottaa valintaa?
<elias_a> Mulla on automaagibootti hävinnyt ja ihmettelen kovasti syytä.
<Tm_T> ei ole tällaista tapahtunut
<elias_a> Toisella kanavalla sanottiin että olisi...
<elias_a> Tm_T: Sanoi, että "yleensä jos on sammuttanu buutin aikana koneen"
<Tm_T> ei kuulosta siltä että toiminta olisi muuttunut juuri jonkun päivityksen takia
<elias_a> Tm_T: No se on kyllä totta.
<np8> Hei! asensin juuri tuon Ubuntu 12.10:n ja nyt tällä koneella on vaikeuksia netin kanssa. Näen kaikki wifit (2 kpl) ja pääsen yhdistämään niihin, mutta en pääse selaimella yhtään minnekkään. Onko jokin tapa selvittää, että onko mulla wifi-kortti rikki, vai onko tässä kyse vaan jostain asetusongelmista?
<np8> Alussa toi kyseli vissiin mua settamaan jonkun avainnipun salasanan, mutta en laittanut siihen mitään.. Voiko se vaikuttaa asiaan?
<n1ko> have you tried turning it on and off again
<n1ko> mutta koita vaikka terminaalilla nyt eka pingata ja vilkuilla mitä ifconfig tulostaa
<Tm_T> pingata jotain julkista ip:tä ilman nimeä
<np8> Mulla ei oo nää peruskomennotkaan kovin hyvin hanskassa.. :) miten se pingaus onnistuu? ping osoite.com?
<Tm_T> np8: "ping 4.2.2.1" esim
<np8> Tulee ilmeisesti jotain 64 bitin paketteja.. ja kertoo sen ajan millisekunneissa, mitä siinä kestää
<Tm_T> eli toimii
<np8> Niin mä oletinkin.. No onneks ei oo hajonnu mitään hardware :))
<Tm_T> nyt sama nimipalvelua käyttäen, eli "ping www.google.fi"
<np8> miten tää lopetetaan? :D Näitä paketteja tulee vieläki..
<Tm_T> ctrl ja c
<np8> Tm_T: ping: unknown host www.google.fi
<Tm_T> eli nimipalvelu hukassa
<Tm_T> mitenhän se gnome/unity maailmassa määritettiinkään, varmaan yhteysasetuksissa sen voisi asettaa
<np8> kiinnostaako noista ifconfig / iwconfig -tulosteista jokin tietty juttu? En pysty copypastee niin on vähän hidasta kirjottaa noita kaikkia :)
<Tm_T> np8: näytön oikeassa yläkulmassa on verkkoyhteydet, lähtisin sillä oikeastaan asiaan puuttumaan
<np8> Mulla on tää nyt englanniksi, mutta siis menenkö tuohon "signaalikuvan" kohtaan -> Edit Connections?
<Tm_T> varmaankin
<away> http://askubuntu.com/questions/203044/dns-resolution-fails-after-12-10-upgrade
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/489Cmw -> networking - DNS resolution fails after 12.10 upgrade - Ask Ubuntu
<np8> Tm_T: tuolta away:n laittamista ohjeista: dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf -> Ok -> ok -> ok ... -> netti toimii -> Reboot -> Toimii edelleen. KiitoS!
<np8> Sellanen bugi jäi, että pitää käyttää Fn + F2:lla tuota wifilaitetta pois päältä, jotta se näyttäisi havaituista verkoista sen listan.
<np8> Mutta eipä tuo haittaa. Pääasia, että toimii
<Tm_T> away: ka tommonen
<elias_a> Menee muuten vähän hilseen tuo Unityn toiminta. Miten ihmeessä tuolla GUI:lla on tarkoitus etsiä tiedostoja, jotka on palautettu backupeista päivittämisen jälkeen?
<Zastin> tiedä siitä, itellä meni hermot unityn toimintaan/toimimattomuuteen ja vaihoin debianiin gnome 3:lla
<elias_a> No mun pitäis vaan löytää yksi viime vuoden lopulla tehty PDF mutta en millään meinaa löytää.
<Dahlaine> <Zastin> tiedä siitä, itellä meni hermot unityn toimintaan/toimimattomuuteen ja vaihoin debianiin gnome 3:lla <- itse käytän kyllä ubuntua vielä mut vaihoin gnome 2:seen (12.versio edelleenkin siis käytössä)
<away> kubuntu <3
<Zastin> elias_a, muistatko pdf nimen
<Zastin> komento: find /home/username/* -name "tiedosto.pdf"
<elias_a> Zastin: No en. Kun se tuli yhdestä viranomaisen järjestelmästä.
<elias_a> Printti siis.
<Zastin> komento: find /home/username/* -name "*.pdf"
<elias_a> Ongelma on se, että pitäisi löytää se pdf kun siitä viranomaisesta ei ole kuulunut mitään.
<Dahlaine> hmm
<Zastin> itellä komento: find /home/zastin/* -name "*.pdf"
<Zastin> löytää kaikki .pdf tiedostot kotikansion sisäpuolelta
<elias_a> Jep. Pitää vain selata mikä te noista muutamasta sadasta mahdollisesta on.
<elias_a> Se mikä tässä mietityttää on se, miten voimakäyttäjä, joka ei tykkää komentorivistä voisi pärjätä tämän kanssa...
<tale> elias_a: Onko voimakäyttäjiä, jotka ei tykkää komentorivistä?
<elias_a> tale: No totta kai on.
<tale> Unity on kyllä outo. Itse opin vasta eilen, miten vaihdetaan se vasemman reunan kuvakkeiden järjestystä.
<elias_a> tale: Oletko joskus tavannut vaikka kuvankäsittelyä tai videoeditointia pääasiassa tekevän joka tykkäisi komentorivistä.
<elias_a> ?
<elias_a> Tämä on sikäli olennainen asia että vanhat jermut eivät ymmärrä miksi kaiken on toimittava myös GUI:lla.
<elias_a> Muuten ei oikein voi edistää maailmanvalloitusta.
<n1ko> ööh
<n1ko> miksi kaiken tarvitsisi
<elias_a> No kaiken sellaisen mikä muissakin käyttiksissä toimii.
<elias_a> Tarkennetaan sen verran.
<n1ko> kuvankäsittely ja videoeditointi on hyvin kuvapainotteista (ilmiselvästi), mutta ei se tarkoita että _kaikki_ asiat olisi
<tale> elias_a: Minusta power user ei käytä Unityä, se on varta vasten tehty yksinkertainen käyttöliittymä helppojen asioiden tekemiseen.
<n1ko> mitä power user käyttää
<tale> Mutkikkaat jutut on Unityssä kaksin verroin mutkikkaita.
<n1ko> mietin vaan, että itse käytän gnomeshelliä, joka ei ole turhan kaukana loppupeleissä tuosta
<elias_a> n1ko: No eikö sun mielestä ole /c:stä että Ubuntu ei indeksoi tiedostoja?
<n1ko> mutta enkai sitten ole power user :)
<tale> Semmoiset käyttäjät, jotka ei osaa käyttää tietokoneita tuntuu pitävän Unitystä kun opettelevat.
<n1ko> mä tykkäsin monesta unityn asiasta, mutta se oli vaan turhan buginen
<n1ko> mutta mun mielestä linux-deskari sopii loppupeleissä aika harvaan asiaan
<Zastin> itestä siihen unityn pyrittiin tukemaan liikaa ominaisuuksia
<Zastin> se, että haluaa käynistää jonkun softan niin se antaa useammasta erilähteestä tietoja sen mukaan mitä siihen kirjoittaa
<Zastin> itellä se aiheutti sen, että se oli pirun kankea ja hidas
<Zastin> gnome 3 se ehdottaa vain sovellukset ja kaikki toimii
<jpsalova_> Kaikki tuollaiset launcherit saisivat toimia yhtä hyvin kuin dmenu. :)
<elias_a> No on tää kanssa....
<elias_a> Toi Unityn hakutoiminto ei osaa edes lajitella noita hakutuloksia aikajärjestykseen.... :O
<pesasa> Mun mielestä Unity on suht ok käyttöliittymänä, mutta siinä on silti monia asioita, jotka on hölmösti tehty.
<mjr> oon mäkin siihen onnistunut tottumaan
<mjr> leipäännyttyäni ensin nykyisiin sen vaihtoehtoihin ;)
<pesasa> 1) Kun perinteinen puumainen ohjelmavalikko puuttuu, on aika hankala löytää esimerkiksi asennettuja pelejä.
<pesasa> Laitoin tädille Ubuntun jouluna ja halusi pelejäkin. Asensin muutamia, mutta niihin oli melkein pakko laittaa käynnistyskuvakkeet siihen palkkiin.
<pesasa> Ei täti niitä muuten olisi millään löytänyt.
<pesasa> Jos hakulaatikkoon kirjoitti "peli", se ei tainnut löytää mitään.
<pesasa> Hakusana "game" löysi vain noin viisi peliä, vaikka asensin noin 15.
<pesasa> Kaikki toki löytyivät, jos hakuruudusta valitsi alareunasta sen sovelluksia symboloivan kuvakkeen, laittoi filtteriksi "pelit" ja klikkasi vielä, että näytä kaikki asennetut.
<pesasa> 2) Toinen, mitä en käsitä on, että miksi sen yläreunan menupalkin menu pitää piilottaa, jos hiiri ei ole sen päällä.
<Zastin> gnome3 tuokin on järkevämmin tehty
<pesasa> Ei ihmiset löydä sitä menua saatika suurennetun ikkunan sulkuruksia.
<pesasa> kde <3
<Zastin> itelle kde ei ole koskaan iskeny :)
<Tekno_> kde on raskas
<Tekno_> ei pyöri ees hyväl koneel näpsäkästi
<pesasa> Höpsis.
<pesasa> Ei sitä toki kevyeksi voi väittää, mutta kyllä se ihan hyvin pyörii.
<pesasa> Mutta E17 on kyllä aika näpsäkkä vähän vanhemmalla koneella.
<n1ko> kde, tuo karkilla höystetty win95
<pesasa> n1ko: Toi oli akia ilkeästi sanottu. Rangaistukseksi saisit käyttää win95:ä pari kuukautta.
<pesasa> n1ko: Mikä tuollaisen kommentin kirvotti?
<n1ko> oon jo osittain lusinut tuon testaamalla kde:tä useamman kerran viime vuonna :)
<n1ko> pesasa: lähinnä se,että se on niin puhtaasti edelleen painottunut siihen, että sulla on taskbar alhaalla, start-button siinä ja ikoneita desktopilla kuin win95:ssa konsanaan
<pesasa> Ei pidä paikkaansa.
<n1ko> ja sitten on vähän sitä plasmahöttöö widgettien muodossa, mutta oli mulla win98me:ssäkin aikanaan jo sivupalkissa säätä yms :)
<n1ko> ehkä sitä hulluna muokkaamalla sais erinäköiseksi, mutta tuollanen se lähtökohtasesti on, enkä mä onnistunut siitä oikeen järkevää saamaan vaikka miten yritin. Mutta tää on toki subjektiivinen mielipide
<n1ko> objektiivnen mielipidek un olisikin vaikea ;)
<pesasa> Ihan hyvin voi sen palkin siirtää mihin reunaan haluaa.
<n1ko> eikös win95:ssakin voinut jo
<n1ko> :)
<pesasa> Tollasen yhtäläisyyden vetäminen pelkästään sen takia, että palkki on alhaalla ja siinä on valikko, on aika matalaotsaista. Gnome2:ssa on palkki ylhäällä ja siinä valikko.
<n1ko> gnome2:ssa on useampi palkki, ja niitä käytetään erilailla
<n1ko> gnome2 ei toki ole ikänsä puolesta muutenkaan mikään järkyttävän hyvä vertauskohde, gnome3/unity ois
<pesasa> Ikoneita desktopilla... Miten eroaa taaskaan noista muista työpöydistä? No sillä, että siinä typöydällä voi olla useampi folderview, jotka eivät välttämättä ole ~/Desktop.
<pesasa> Kde:ssä voi ihan yhtä hyvin olla niin monta palkkia kuin haluaa.
<pesasa> Eli ihan makuasia, miten järjestelee. Ei okea perustelu.
<pesasa> oikea
<n1ko> jokaisesta deskaristahan käytännössä saa tunaamalla minkä tahansa deskarin näköisen. Se pointti oli lähinnä tuo miltä kde4 haluaa defaulttina näyttää. Sillä on suhteellisen iso merkityst kuitenkin järjestelmään
<n1ko> koska kaikki mitä muutat on erilailla kuin mitä kehittäjät haluaa
<n1ko> eniveis, tuon lisäksi on sit kde:n historiikkinen ilme
<n1ko> mitä on hankala sinäällään selittää, ja ehkä siihenkin löytys vähemmän k-maailman näköistä graffaa jos etsis
<n1ko> mutta minusta se näyttää vanhentuneelta
<pesasa> Noi on nyt taas niitä sun makuasioita.
<n1ko> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.10-beta1.png
<n1ko> esim tuossa kuvassa ilmentyy aika hyvin
<n1ko> pesasa: niitä juurikin
<pesasa> En mäkään kde:tä perusasetuksilla käytä.
<pesasa> Eikä mun mielestä ole tarkoituskaan.
<pesasa> Ja kde:ssä ihan ykköstä ovat open- ja save-dialogit sekä kio-slavet.
<pesasa> Joka kerta itkettää, kun pitää Gnomen dialogeilla avata tai tallettaa jotain (Firefox, Thunderbird, Inkscape, Gimp)
<pesasa> Se on vaan niin epäkäytettävä.
<n1ko> miksihän mä en muista siinä mitään mieltä järisyttävää
<pesasa> Ihan jo se, että polku ja tiedoston nimi ovat eri kentissä, joissa täydennys toimii.
<Tm_T> juu ei se saa haukkomaan henkeä mutta kun tottuu
<pesasa> Gnomen dialogeihin verrattuna taivas.
<jjo> oho, täällähen melkein soditaan
<jjo> kyl gnome on paras ja vim kanssa
<pesasa> Gnomen dialogilla kun haluat tallentaa tiedoston, jolla on jo nimi (esim. Firefoxilla verkosta), niin ihan mahdoton käyttää sitä tiedostonimen kenttää hakemiston valintaan. Pitää ensin kopioida tiedoston nimi, sitten hakea hakemisto ja lopuksi liittää tiedoston nimi takaisin.
<pesasa> Kde:n dialogissa on erikseen kenttä polulle.
<IhqTzup> Jooh toi on ikävä.
<pesasa> Gnomen dialogi on suunniteltu hiirellä kliksuteltavaksi.
<jjo> noi uudet ui:t gnome-shell ja unity on kyl ärsyttävän hiirivetoisia
<pesasa> Sen lisäksi sen täydennys toimii ihan oudosti. Joskus täydentää automaattisesti kirjoittaessa (kesken kirjoittamisen, ärsyttävää) ja joskus tabulaattorilla.
<jjo> niiden takia yritin käyttää hetken kde:tä ja xfce:tä, mut ei niistä kummastakaan ollut mulle
<jjo> onneks gnomessa toimii vielä hetken se vanha ui
<pesasa> Kde:n polkutäydennys taas toimii aina samalla tavalla pudotusvalikolla. Samat hankaluudet/toimivuudet ovat muuten monien editorien syntaksitäydennyksissä.
<Tm_T> ihanuutta on muuten missä tahansa minne tahansa lukeminen ja kirjoittaminen
<Tm_T> kiot <3
<pesasa> Jep.
<pesasa> Toki on sitten monenlaista ikävyyttä myös. Kärkipäässä Akonadi, jonka takia luovuin Kmailin/Kontactin käytöstä.
<Tm_T> no jaa, nykyään Akonadi toimii
<Tm_T> mutta ymmärrän toki tuskan
<pesasa> Mulla Kmail kilahti aina, jos menetti hetkeksikin wlan-yhteyden.
<pesasa> Kun imap-asetukset olivat Akonadin takana ja hetken putomaminen verkosta sai sen hätääntymään, eikä se osannut enää tajuta, että verkko tuli takas.
<Tm_T> minä oon päivittäin pätkipoikkiverkon kanssa (vaihtuu välillä jopa verkkolaite) eikä oo ollu ongelmia ainakaan vuoteen enää
<Tm_T> aikaisemmin oli juuri tuollaista toisinaan
<pesasa> Ja pimputtamaan notificaatioita nopeammin kuin kukaan osasi vastaan ottaa. Kerran onnistuin saamaan levyn täyteen error-logilla tuon takia.
<Mage^^> Onko gmailin osoitteet bannattu tuolta forumilta, kun ei anna rekisteröityä?
<Tm_T> Mage^^: tuolta?
<Mage^^> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/ "Your IP-address or email address is being blocked. Join #ubuntu-fi-tiimit IRC channel at Freenode to fix this"
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/2UV4Mf -> Ubuntu Suomen keskustelualueet - Etusivu
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-31
<shanttu> Asensin ohjelman Everpad (suosittelen). Laitoin asetuksista sen käynnistymään bootissa. Se käynnistyy komennolla "everpad %u". Mitä tekee "%u"?
<ninnnu> veikkaisin url-parametria jota sille ei oikeasti syötetä
<KalleS> niin iltaa vaan kaikille
<KalleS> ekaa kertaa freenodessa
<KalleS> tulee kysymyksiäkin ehkä jollen saa itse ratkaistua
<Kilpuri> KalleS iltaa
<flintser> hjalp, sulkeet puuttuu irssistä sieltä mihin ne kuuluu, ruman näköstä, käytän irssii putty:n kautta ja serveril on screen ja irssin ihan perus install ilman kikkareita
<KalleS> ei liity ubuntuun mutta kauanko mun nick pysyy kun olen sen rekisteöinyt
<away> pysyy kunnes joku sen haluaa
<away> mutta vähintään kymmenen viikkoa sen jälkeen kun poistut
<KalleS> ok
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-01
<Tm_T> eli ikuisesti
<flintser> hjalp, sulkeet puuttuu irssistä sieltä mihin ne kuuluu, ruman näköstä, käytän irssii putty:n kautta ja serveril on screen ja irssin ihan perus install ilman kikkareita
<Maakuth> hei vaan. sattuuko kenelläkään olemaan tuosta glx software rasterizerista käsitystä? haluaisin käyttää sitä xvfb:n kanssa, muttei meinaa onnistua
<Tm_T> flintser: sulkeet?
<flintser> nickien ympäriltä, timestampien ympäriltä jne.
<flintser> Tm_T: ^
<ninnnu> Mulla ei oo timestampien ympärillä mitään, ja nickin ympärillä on vain <>
<ninnnu> Irssi nyt vain näyttää defaulttina siltä kuin näyttää
<elias_a> Sama vika. En ole itse asiassa edes nähnyt irssiä muun näköisenä.
<flintser> niin siis sulkeita on monenlaisia. eiks nääki oo sulkeet <>? noi ei siis näy nickin ympärillä. ja ne [] ei näy timestampin ympärillä eikä esim join/leave viestien yhteydessä olevissa tiedoissa
<ninnnu> Sulla taitaa olla väärät värit
<elias_a> Mulla ne näkyy harmaalla.
<ninnnu> Harmaata harmaalla pohjalla
<flintser> yritin jo puttystä muutella värei mut ei auttanu :/ näkyy oikein puhelimel ja hosti koneella
<Iltsu> puttys on joku sit hassust
<Iltsu> aika vapaast tota teemaa saa muutettuu jos  jaksaa puukottaa
<Tm_T> flintser: oletusirssissä ei aikaleimalla mitään sulkeita ole?
<elias_a> Veikkaan myös puttyä. Siinä saattaa olla sellainen vika, että se pyörii winhotuksessa. :P
<flintser> no hyi enkai mää nyt mitää windowsei.. taino oikestaan joo
<flintser> mut ei hajuukaa mitä pitäs säätää puttystä
<flintser> värit ei auttanu
<Tm_T> pitäisi se toimia
<Kilpuri> Mikä se ongelma oli? Haluat jonkun sulun johonkin, mutta miksi?
<flintser> ilkeen näkönen ku nickien ympäril ei oo sulkui
<flintser> tai mitä hakasia nyt onkaan sit
<flintser> tää kyl varmaan ei oo es ubuntuongelma mut mut... :)
<elias_a> Niin ei tosiaan ole :P
<elias_a> Ja tänään on sitäpaitsi perstai!
<np8> Sattuisko joku tietämään pikanäppäintä Ubuntu 12.10:ssa, jolla voi vaihtaa ohjelman sisäisiä ikkunoita (esim. jos sattuu olemaan 4 Terminaalia, ja 5 muuta ohjelmaa päällä, niin ettei tarvitse kahlata ensin Alt+Tab:illa kaikkia läpi?)
<np8> Tai oletan, että sellanen pikanäppäin on olemassa, kun kerta 12.10:ssa on tuo ominaisuus, että se niputtaa samat ohjelmat omaan nippuunsa, ja avaa nipun vasta kun Alt+Tab osuu kohdalle ja on siinä vähän aikaa.
<elias_a> Mua kiinnostaisi myös jos keksit tai joku tietää...
<np8> Löytyi! Paina Alt+§
<Myrtti> eikös ctrl-tab yleensä toimi
<elias_a> Myrtti: No ei. Mitäs sen pitäisi tehdä?
<elias_a> Me np8 :n kanssa pohdittiin sitä, miten vaihdetaan saman sovelluksen ikkunasta toiseen.
<jpsalova_> Onpa tuo tuttu ainakin Firefoxista ja MS Officesta.
<elias_a> Myrtti: Mulla ctrl-tab ei ainakaan tee mitään sinne päinkään :O
<Myrtti> ctrl-tab vaihtaa saman sovelluksen tabista toiseen, tai jos on saman ikkunan sisällä monta näkymää, niitten välillä
<jpsalova_> Missä softassa ei toimi?
<elias_a> No ei se ainakaan terminaali-ikkunoilla mulla toimi noin.
<jpsalova_> Jos ovat ihan erillisiä X-ikkunoita, eipä se sitten toimi.
<elias_a> Tai Linux-Skypen chat-ruudusta varsinaiseen sovellusikkunaan.
<jpsalova_> Eivätpä ne kai olekaan "sisäisiä" sikäli, että olisivat ikkunoita ikkunoiden sisällä.
<elias_a> Jaa - ymmärsin sitten koko homman väärin.
<jpsalova_> Sellainen, mitä ajattelit, voisi onnistua selaamalla ikkunoita WM_CLASSIN tai muun xpropin perusteella. Ehkä onnistuu jossakin hakkerimanagerissa.
<jpsalova_> Tai enpä tiedä Ubuntun uusista gui-ratkaisuista edes, ties vaikka niissäkin voisi olla jotain sellaista.
<gildean> alt+§ toimii ainakin terminaalien kanssa
<anger> Mikähän tässä on kun koneen buutti hidastu yhtäkkiä huomattavasti
<anger> Ja dmesgissä tuli seuraavat rivit
<anger> [   19.378548] tda1004x: firmware upload failed
<anger> [  115.350320] EXT4-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<anger> [  115.376754] init: failsafe main process (1112) killed by TERM signal
<anger> Lähinnä siis toi ext4-rivistä eteenpäin pisti mietityttämään, että ei kai toi voi olla mikään levyn oire?
<Myrtti> no aikaleimoista päättelisin että toi ensimmäinen on se suurempi oire
<anger> Niinkö päin se meneekin
<Myrtti> tosin voi se olla ext4:kin
<anger> Noi tda1004x:n rivit kyllä on just sitä mitä noi on aina olleetkin
<Myrtti> mutta ainahan voi smartmontools / fsck kertoa enempi
<anger> Ei ainakaan smartmontools sanonut mitään mikä olisi musta vaikuttanut hälyyttävältä
<anger> fsck:ta en just nyt saa ajettua kun on mountattuna
<Myrtti> sudo touch /forcefsck ja reboot päälle
<kektal> voisiko joku pastebinittää fileen /etc/default/keyboard
<kektal> suomalainen näppäimistö käytössä mutta jostain syystä mikään altgr takana oleva merkki tai hipsu ei toimi
<Echramath> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1598024/
<kektal> Echramath: mielenkiintoista, meil on samat. toimiiko sulla altgr näppikset?
<Echramath> Joo.
<kektal> mitäköhän helvettiä taas tänään :D
<kektal> linux on paras ja vapaus
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-02
<elias_a> Kyselin täällä taannoin onko muilla ollut sellaista ongelmaa, että GRUBista häviää automaattinen boottaus oletuskäyttikseen tai -kerneliin.
<elias_a> Tm_Tr: Olit sitä mieltä, ettei moista ole esiintynyt.
<elias_a> Korjaan tämän väärän tiedon: on mitä ilmeisimmin ollut:
<elias_a> http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HzAUgo -> How to Repair GRUB2 When Ubuntu Won’t Boot - How-To Geek
<elias_a> http://askubuntu.com/questions/214972/grub-does-not-autoboot-the-default-option-after-upgrade-to-12-10
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/otaUx4 -> grub2 - Grub does not autoboot the default option after upgrade to 12.10 - Ask Ubuntu
<elias_a> Onkos nykyään noi Grubin arvot lainausmerkeissä? Mulla on näin:
<elias_a> GRUB_DEFAULT="0"
<elias_a> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT="0"
<elias_a> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET="true"
<elias_a> GRUB_TIMEOUT="10"
<Tm_T> elias_a: joo ei ollut minulla kokemusta sellaisista tapauksista
<elias_a> Tm_T: Tää on kyllä aika jännä.
<elias_a> Ilmeisesti ainoastaan päivittäneillä on tuo ongelma.
<elias_a> Pitää myöhemmin haeskella lisää tietoa. Nyt ulos!
<np8> Onkohan kellään muulla tullut sellaista ongelmaa vastaan, että OpenOfficessa ei toimi mikään ylävalikon nappi enää? (New Document, Save as, Quit...), mutta näppäinyhdistelmiä se tottelee, ja samassa noita pikanappeja, jotka on tuossa dokumentin ylälaidassa.
<np8> Vielä 5 minuuttia sitten sain ylävalikon kautta Insert -> Table .. Nyt ei enää mikään toimi. Ei edes koneen boottaus auttanut.
<np8> Käytössä siis Ubuntu 12.10
<np8> Ja näköjään LibreOffice eikä OpenOffice.. :)
<Echramath> Olikos sillä oma käyttäjäprofiili?
<Echramath> mv ~/.config/libreoffice ~/.config/libreoffice_backup ja katsoo uusiksi?
<np8> Kokeillaan
<np8> Auttoi, mutta sain pari erroria käynnistyksen yhteydessä.
<np8> http://ubuntuone.com/67S3s5TsC3wy1mMUURq0B8
<np8> Aattelin ensin, että asennan uusimman version siitä, mutta en tiedä miten tuon saa updatettua. Latasin LibreOfficen sivuilta uusimman version, mutta sen paketin sisältö on iso kasa .rpm:iä, enkä tajua miten sellanen pitäis asentaa.
<Tm_T> np8: vastaukseni olisi että ei kannattane asentaa rpm:iä ollenkaan
<jpsalova_> tapanahan on lähinnä odotella, että uusi versio valuu ubuntun omaan valikoimaan, tai lisätä kehittäjän PPA.
<jpsalova_> mutta yleensä päivitys siis onnistuisi update-managerilla tai apt-get installilla.
<np8> Hmm.. Poistin ja asensin uudelleen tuon, mutta silti saan käynnistettäessä tuon .config/libreoffice/.../script.xlb -Errorin.
<Echramath> Miksiköhän se sellaista kaipaa?
<elias_a> Mikähän olisi voittajan valinta työn vuoksi ja ohjelmiksi kun kasa flv-videoita tarttis polttaa DVD:lle?
<elias_a> vuoksi = vuo
<anger> elias_a: eikö esim. k3b osannu konvertoida?
<anger> tosin ite enkoodaisin mp4/mkv muotoon
<anger> todennäkösesti ton videon sisältö on jo valmiiksi h264/aac niin riittää että containerin vaihtaa paremmin tuettuun
<anger> tai sit vaan neuvoo käyttämään vlc:tä niin ei tartte tehdä mitään konversioita :)
<anger> hommahan on niin että jos ton videon muuntaa dvd-formaattiin mpeg2:ksi niin koko kasvaa & laatu huononee
<karmakosmikk> tervehdys kaikille
<karmakosmikk> Mikähän linux olisi järkevintä asentaa USB:hen kun siitä tulisi persistentti?
<paww> mitä tarkoitat USB:hen asentamisella?
<karmakosmikk> niin siis usb tikulle ajattelin käyttiksen laittaa
<kirvesAxe> ai niinkuin live-boottaavan usb-tikun?
<tasata> No ei vaan ihan normaali asennettu Linux mutta USB-tikulla.
<tasata> Niin minä tuon ymmärsin
<Echramath> Onko tässä nyt siis lähinnä read/read-write -ero?
<elias_a> anger: DeVeDe näyttää syövän suoraan.
<elias_a> anger: Mä koitan tehdä Areenasta ladatusta sarjasta sällille DVD-soittimella katsottavan kokoelman.
<karmakosmikk> kyllä, siis ihan normaali asennettu linux usb tikulla
<karmakosmikk> jota voi sitten mageesti raahata paikasta toiseen ja survoa viattomien ihmisten usb-koloihin hehe
<karmakosmikk> tuossa olen hieman sillä silmällä katsellut noita puppy linuxeja mutta tuntuu että ei tahdo mokkulat toimia niissä
<karmakosmikk> onko jollakulla kokemusta asiasta?
<kirvesAxe> "survoa viattomien ihmisten usb-koloihin" kuulostaa nyt jotenkin todella irstaalta
<kirvesAxe> ehkä oon vaan liian lauantaissa
<tasata> Mulla on joku Ubuntu ollut joskus tikulle asennettuna. Olisiko ollut 10.4. Toimi ihan hienosti, mitä nyt hitaammin kuin kiintolevyltä mutta sehän on ihan odotettavaa.
<karmakosmikk> hhehe ehkä hieman tahallaan muotoilin kirjoituksen noin
<karmakosmikk> joo itsellä olisi tarkoitus laittaa sellainen linuxi että olisi mahdollisimman nopea koska käytän sitä tikkua myös miniläppärissä
<kirvesAxe> karmakosmikk, ;)
<karmakosmikk> nyt on tässä miniläppärissä crunchbang enkä ole katunut
<tasata> Meinasin että mun tikku oli sen verran halpislaatua että siirtonopeudet ei päätä huimanneet. Hitaus johtui siis tikusta eikä Linuxista.
<karmakosmikk> periaatteessa siis persistent tikku lataa kaiken alussa muistiin eiks je
<karmakosmikk> vai olenko ihan totaalisen hukassa
<tasata> Jaa niin meinasit tuollaista. Sitä en tiedä onnistuuko moinen Ubuntulla. Noilla pikkudistroilla (DSL, Puppy sun muut) kyllä onnistuu.
<karmakosmikk> joo juurikin sitä, että sinne tikulle/käyttikseen voi jättää ladatut tiedostot jne muutokset
<karmakosmikk> ettei ole pelkkä live
<karmakosmikk> tuossa olisi macpup nyt näemmä asentanut tikulle ja odottaa boottaamista mutta ainoa harmaa hius on nyt sitten tuossa mokkulassa
<paww> ei se suinkaan muistiin kaikkea lataa. Ellei ole nimenomaan joku USB-optimoitu, niin tikulta ladataan täsmälleen kuten kovalevyltä.
<paww> en nyt kerkeä itse, mutta googlaa vaikka "usb optimized linux distribution"
<paww> voisi hyvin olla jotain semmosia jotka bootissa lukee usein käytettyä kamaa ram-levylle ja/tai kovalevylle
<paww> koska usb-tikut todella ovat hyvin hitaita
<tasata> paww: Taivaan totta
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-03
<wave> osaisko joku sanoa Gnomen puolella vastinetta Okularille?
<wave> pitäisi löytää pdflukija jolla onnistuisi notejen tekeminen pdf-tiedostoon
<wave> alleviivauksia yms.
<Myrtti> wave: xournal
<Myrtti> ite merkkailen neulekaavioita sillä
<wave> Myrtti: ooh, kiitos, näyttää ihan pätevältä
<elias_a> Myrtti: Kiitos täältäkin!
<Myrtti> ette oo kysyny
<Myrtti> ni en oo voinu kertoa :-D
<elias_a> NIin minä?
<elias_a> mitä?
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3571275234/ vuonna 2009 :-D
<elias_a> On meinaan honorus causa se sun nerdette... :)
<pesasa> Muutaman viikon vanha linkki: http://viikonvalo.fi/Xournal
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/h4xKo5 -> 2x45 Xournal - Viikon VALO #97 | Viikon VALO
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/GitHub
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/AGE7ch -> 3x06 GitHub - Viikon VALO #110 | Viikon VALO
<Heikki_> moro, milläs saan kaffeineen dvb-c virittimellä kaikki kanavat? Nyt löytyy maksullisia iso määrä ja sit yle-hd ja ava vain
<Heikki_> pietarsaaren seudun puhelinlaitoksen alainen kaapeli
<Heikki_> eiks tossooo sellasta että "eti kaikki" niinku digivirittimissä ja bokseissa
<pesasa> On.
<pesasa> Tai ainakin mulla se on ettiny kaikki.
<anonymous001> saako heittää aika aloittelijamaisen kysymyksen?
<Heikki_> saa
<Heikki_> vai onko parempaa softaa ihan peruskatteluun ku kaffeine
<anonymous001> läppärissäni http://www.vertaa.fi/kannettavat/fujitsu_siemens/amilo_pi3660/ on ubuntu 12.04 asennettuna, kaksi kiintolevyä ja vista. kun asensin ubuntun. ei se löytänyt ollenkaan langatonta nettiä. sanoo vain "you are disconnected" en voi asialle mitään asetuksista. langalliseen yhdistää kyllä automaattisesti mutta ei langattomaan edes pysty hakemaan
<anonymous001> kun restarttaa ubuntusta vistaan, vistakaan ei löydä nettiä tai löytää vasta hetken päästä
<anonymous001> suoraan vistaan käynnistäessä netin haku takkuilee mutta kun lähtee se käyntiin niin toimii
<anonymous001> siinäpä ongelmani, en ubuntuun viitsi kokonaan vaihtaa ainakaan ennenkun ton saisin selvitettyä
<anonymous001> onko vain yhteensopivuusongelma vai mikä?
<Heikki_> eka täytyis varmaan selvittää miko wifi-kortti sulla on
<n1ko> ttp://forum.ts.fujitsu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=43157
<n1ko> http://forum.ts.fujitsu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=43157
<n1ko> sillä, että vista ei "löydä nettiä" on tuskin mitään tekemistä ubuntun kanssa
<anonymous001> voin selvittää sen kortin huomenna, viikonloppuisin en pysty olemaan tietokoneella
<anonymous001> mutta on windowsin takkuilulla joku yhteys ubuntuun. ennen kun ubuntun asensin toimi kortti vistassakin moitteetta. nyt kestää jopa minuutin että poistuu "you are disconnected" tilasta
<Heikki_> lspci/j #vdr
<Heikki_> oho
<Heikki_> mjaa ei tollast kanavaa ollu edes
<Heikki_> millä ihmeellä mä hallinnoin tota linux vdr:ää?
<Tekno_> ssh clinulla
<Tekno_> vdradmin-adm:llä
<Tekno_> vdradmin-am:llä
<Heikki_> nosiis, mullon vdr nyt tässä pöytäkonees jossa oon ihan suoraan käyttäjänä
<Heikki_> ok
<Heikki_> kiitti
<pesasa> vdradmin-am:ää joskus muinoin taisin käyttää, mutten muista, oliko siinä enemmän jotain ylläpitojuttuja kuin vdr-plugin-live:ssä?
<pesasa> vdr-plugin-live on siis lähinnä samojen juttujen tekemiseen kuin kaukosäätimellä, mutta helpommin.
<Heikki_> tuota, mistä mä nään mikä noista dvb-c jutuista pitää valita
<Heikki_> siis /usr/share/dvb/dvb-c/  -hakemistosta
<Heikki_> kun mikään noista ei ole oikea
<pesasa> Itse taisin viimeeksi vdr:ää varten kanavia skannatessani käyttää paketista w-scan löytyvää w_scan-ohjelmaa. Se ei tarvinnut mitään noista tiedostoista vaan skannasi kaiken läpi. Kesti tosin jonkin aikaa.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-27
<Sysi> onpa muuten huomattava ero ubuntun cachetuksessa rammiin ku säätää swappinessia
<Sysi> swappia mulla ei oo ollenkaa, iso ram pieni ssd
<Tm_T> juu
<puhuri> onko firefoxiin & thunderbirdiin mitään keinoa vähentää muistinkulutusta - vähän nihkeäksi menee kun virtuaalumuistia vievät 4.3+3.1G (RES: 2.4+1.5G)
<jjo> res on se millä on väliä
<jjo> mut eipä nuo nykyaikaiset selaimet hirveesti muistin kanssa nuukaile
<jjo> jos siellä on joku preload-asetus, niin sen ottaminen pois päältä vois olla aika jees muistinkulutuksen kannalta
<Sysi> käytä adblockia ja ehkä noscriptiä tai ghosteryä ja jotai ihan eri meilisoftaa
<jjo> mä kyllä vaihdoin vastikään evolutionista thunderbirdiin
<puhuri> noscript on tiukilla säännöillä, adblockia en periaateesta käytä
<puhuri> google-analytics on kyllä blokattu
<Sysi> no jos ei adblockia niin joku clicktoflash
<puhuri> noscript hoitaa sen
<Sysi> ahjoo noscript eikä ghostery
<Sysi> en tiedä kuinka paljo se vie muistia, mutta ainaki mulla oli kauhean hidas
<Sysi> ghosteryn kanssa ainaki hirveimmät ylimäärästä javascriptiä käyttävät sivut oli nopeampia
<puhuri> olihan tuolla peräti jotain helppejä: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-uses-too-much-memory-ram
<jjo> se käyttää kyl myös liian paljon cpu:ta
<jjo> tuo "Add RAM to your computer" on kyl hieno korjauskeino
<Sysi> paras on käyttää selainta kiinni vähintään kerran päivässä
<puhuri> ainankin googlen javascriptit vie ihan hyvän nipun (kun katsoo tuolta about:memory )
<puhuri> käytän yleensä mediaintensiivisiin hupisivuihin googlen chromen private-ikkunaa - ff on "vakavampaan" käyttöön
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-28
<HInfoForIRC> Here is info about irc  http://p.pw/DLV
<Fibubot> -> p.pw
<Sysi> mikähän källi tai spämmi tää on
<Mikaela> Asensin Lubuntun minikannettavalle ja nyt en saa tätä millään piippaamaan, kun minut mainitaan IRC:ssä. Onko ehdotuksia? Olen poistanut pcspkr:n /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf:ista ja suorittanut "modprobe pcspkr":n roottina, sekä suorittanut komennon "xset b on".
<Mikaela> Ai niin ja lisäksi kävin Alsamixerissä ja beep ei ole vaiennettu.
<Mikaela> Niin ja käytössä on siis Ubuntu 12.04, jonka levykuva sattui olemaan muistitikulla. Kaikki päivitykset on asennettu.
<Mikaela> Onko kyseessä tämä bugi? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/486154
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 486154 in metacity (Ubuntu) "System beep broken in Karmic despite heroic efforts to fix it" [Medium,Triaged]
<Mikaela> Nyt on kokeiltu uudelleenkäynnistystäkin. Ei tunnu auttavan.
 * Mikaela miettii mikä on cross-postauksen sallimisen edellyttämä odotusaika.
 * Mikaela kysyy nyt muualla, mutta ilmoittaa tännekin, jos tulee päivitettävää.
<Mikaela> Vastaus: Olen yrittänyt sitä monta kertaa, mutta luovutin. Sain tutkiessani tätä ongelmaa kaksi vastausta: 1. "" 2. "Toimii minulla, ei ongelmaa".
<tale> Mikaela: Kuuluuko siitä koneesta musiikit tai muissa yhteyksissä se beeper?
<Mikaela> tale: Kaikki muut äänet kuuluvat, kuin se beeper. Debianilla sekin kuului.
<tale> Mikaela: Olisikohan LUbuntu ottanut piippaukset pois päältä?
<tale> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Disable_PC_Speaker_Beep
<Fibubot> -> Disable PC Speaker Beep - ArchWiki
<Mikaela> tale: Oletuksena näytti olevan koko Ubuntusta pois päältä, mutta takaisin käyttöönottokaan ei tunnu toimivan.
<Mikaela> grep pcspkr /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<tale> Mikaela: Tuntuu google löytävän vain ohjeita miten sen piippauksen saa pois käytöstä.
<Mikaela> tale: Millä hakusanoilla etsit?
<tale> linux keyboard bell
<Mikaela> Kokeile "terminal bell"
<tale> linux turn on keybord beep
<Echramath> Möisiköhän joku usb-kelloja...
<gildean> Mikaela: ei siinä koneessa välttämättä oo pc-speakkeria
<gildean> jos on siis semmonen miniläppäri
<gildean> ei ois mitenkään yllättävää
<Mikaela> gildean: On, koska Debianilla oli ja en ole kuullut käyttöjärjestelmän vaihtamisen poistavan fyysisiä osia koneesta.
<Sysi> ehkä debian oli vaan conffattu soittamaan se piippaus kajareilla
<Sysi> yleisellä äänisysteemillä
<Mikaela> Debian oli äänettömällä, kun piippaus kuului.
<Mikaela> Onko mitään komentoa, jolla voisi tarkistaa?
<gildean> Mikaela: ok
<gildean> Mikaela: irssiin hälytyksen saa päälle komennolla: /set bell_beeps = ON
<gildean> ohan se päällä, jos siis on irssi käytössä?
<Mikaela> gildean: Minä käytän WeeChattia ja beep.pl on käytössä ja muilla koneilla kuuluu piippaukset.
<gildean> paskan möivät
<Sysi> piippauksen pitää olla enabloituna terminaalissa yms
<Mikaela> Ei ole muillakaan koneilla pitänyt ottaa käyttöön. Terminaali on urxvt, miten se otetaan käyttöön?
<Mikaela> Paketista rxvt-unicode-256color
<Sysi> mää on pyrkiny vuosia siihen ettei koneesta lähti mitää muita ääniä ku mediasoitinten tuottamat, en osaa mitää tarkempaa sanoa
<Sysi> nuin karussa terminaalissa oletettavasti jossaki asetusfilussa optio
<gildean> Mikaela: oot varma että järjestelmässä toimii siis speakkeri ylipäätänsä?
<gildean> Mikaela: sitä voi kokeilla esim. ohjelmalla beep, jonka voi asentaa: sudo apt-get install beep
<Mikaela> gildean: beep ei anna minkäänlaista ääntä.
<Mikaela> Mikä taitaa olla aika yleinenkin ongelma Ubuntulla.
<Sysi> josaki oli mainittuna että pulseaudion-x11-jotai poistaminen saattais auttaa, kato hukkaako se jotaki tärkeää
<Mikaela> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41289/how-do-i-make-the-beep-command-work
<Fibubot> -> 10.04 - How do I make the 'beep' command work? - Ask Ubuntu
<gildean> Mikaela: ja katoit tota moduulien blacklistiä ettei siellä oo listattu tota pcspkr laitetta?
<Mikaela> Pulseaudio-module-x11 ei ollut asennettuna ja kun asensin sen, tilanne ei muuttunut.
<Mikaela> │18:07:32     Mikaela | Asensin Lubuntun minikannettavalle ja nyt en saa tätä millään piippaamaan, kun minut mainitaan IRC:ssä. Onko
<Mikaela> │                     | ehdotuksia? Olen poistanut pcspkr:n /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf:ista ja suorittanut "modprobe pcspkr":n
<Mikaela> │                     | roottina, sekä suorittanut komennon "xset b on".
<Mikaela> Ei ole ollut listattu tuon jälkeen.
<gildean> joo, nopee googletus antais myös sellasta moduulia kun snd_pcsp
<gildean> ilmeisesti pitää poistaa ensin pcspkr ja sitten pistää tommonen, tiiä sitten
<Mikaela> Tuollainen näyttää olevan blacklistissä.
<Mikaela> Mutta ei silti kuulu piippauksia modproben jälkeen :(
<gildean> joo, rmmod pcspkr on se poistokomento
<gildean> poistit ton toisen eka?
<Mikaela> Poistin, koska sain virheilmoituksen poistamatta.
<gildean> jeh
<Mikaela> FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcsp (/lib/modules/3.2.0-58-generic/kernel/sound/drivers/pcsp/snd-pcsp.ko): Device or resource busy
<gildean> jep
<gildean> enempää en äkkiseltään osaa auttaa, pitää mennä kauppaan
<Hejkki_> moro, onko noi uudet ylen hd-kanavat jotaki uutta dvb-c2 standardia tms?
<Hejkki_> jotka alko näkyy tänää
<Hejkki_> mietin vaan kun en saa vdr:llä näkyviin noita
<Hejkki_> kanava löyty itekseen, mut ei näy muutaku mustaa
<puhuri> onko ne salattija?
<UrB> Hejkki_: ihan normaalikanavia olivat ainakin 3KTV:n alueella
<UrB> mythtv softana ja näkyy ok
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-29
<Hejkki_> mjaa, no täytyypä jatkaa selvittelyä miks ei ylen hd-kanavat näy.. nojaa
<Mikaela> Ymmärtääkseni ne toimivat vain DNA:n antenniverkossa.
<Mikaela> Jos siis käyttää antennia. Kaapeleista en tiedä. Meillä on ymmärtääkseni Digitan antenniverkko, joten ei näy.
<Jarare> Moro
<Jarare> Ehdottakaa jotain hyvää läppäriä, hintakattona 400e
<Echramath> Onks tää nykyään mahdollista?
<Jarare> ?
<Echramath> Ennen jouduit ostamaan hyvän läppärin ja 400€ läppärin erikseen, jos uusia kattelit.
<gildean> kyl se on vähän noin edelleenkin
<Jarare> Siis no, läppäri normaalikäyttöön, en aio pelailla mitään pelejä
<gildean> suurin ongelma noissa halvoissa läppäreissä imo on yksinkertasesti huono laatu, ne menee tosi herkästi paskaks
<Jarare> EI jessus mitä sakkia täälläkin : D
<Jarare> Tulee kysyyn asiallisen kysymyksen, sitten aletaan selittämään kuinka sellaiset hajoavat : D
<elias_a> On se mahdollista kun ostaa käytetyn, jossa on tehdastakuuta vielä jäljellä.
<Jarare> Jep moro
<gildean> ei kelvannu
<elias_a> Ei nii.
<Echramath> Asialliseen kysymykseen asiaton vastaus.
<elias_a> Mutta siltikin - ainakaan minulle ei ole käytetyn yritysluokan läppärin voittanutta.
<Echramath> Onks niitä nykyään vai heittääkö ne kaikki ne silppuriin liisarin päätyttyä?
<elias_a> Mulla tosin on se asennevamma, että pitää olla tappihiiri.
<Echramath> Sitäpaitsi unohdin taas ettei mulla ole rahaa eikä tarvetta
<gildean> Echramath: se vähän riippuu, tosi monet menee kyl kierrätykseen, toisaalta ainakin viimesenä viitenä vuotena monet firmat on käyttäny koneensa myös aika loppuun
<away> kai toi riippuu vähän siitä, miten määrittelee "hyvän läppärin"
<gildean> mitä tuli aikasemmassa duunissa noita kateltua
<Echramath> No yks määritelmä on että onko olennaisesti huonompi kuin 600€ kone.
<Echramath> Tai 800
<away> noissa 400e läppäreissä tuntuu aina olevan joku iha läpimätä näppäimistö
<Iltsu> mullon duunis latitude 6440 eikä se kyl mikää oikotie onnee ainakaa oo
<Iltsu> vaik hinta onki iha järkyttävä :D
<gildean> mulla on työläppärinä tommonen lenovo t530, vitun kallis kaikilla herkuilla mut on se kyl aika hyvä
<gildean> mut en ite kyl pistäs jotain kahta tonnia tai ylikin koneeseen, se on jo pikkasen liikaa
<topyli> itse ostin hiljattain budjettiin sopivan läppärin, näitä e-sarjan thinkpadeja
<topyli> ihan olen ollut tyytyväinen
<topyli> ei ole pomminkestävä niinkuin oikeat thinkpadit, mutta muuten hyvän tuntuinen käteen
<elias_a> Onko X-sarjalaiset "oikeita" thinkpadeja?
<elias_a> Ei mielestäni ole kyllä enää pomminkestäviä.
<elias_a> Ennen oli kaikki paremmin.
<Sysi> jos kone on kotona pöydällä eikä kirjota romaania tai kerneliä niin tommonen halpisläppäri voi olla prampi ostos ku käytetty laatukone
<Pasjo> Moi
<Pasjo> Miten Lubuntulla pystyy lataamaan torrentin?
<sippis> transmission
<Pasjo> Yritin The Pirete Baysta ladata, mutta en saa millään ladattua sitä
<Sysi> torrent-clientillä, toi transmission on yks ihan toimiva
<Pasjo> Okei. Yritin tuolla Transmissionilla, mutta en oikeen osannut
<Pasjo> Viittitkö neuvoa
<Sysi> jos ei aukea suoraan selaimesta niin kopioi linkkinä ja kato transmissionin valikosta "avaa url" tjsp ja liitä sinne
<Pasjo> Joo yritin, mutta siihen ei ilmesty mitään
<Pasjo> En sitte tiiä
<sippis> nosiis
<sippis> baystahan ei saa enää niitä perinteisiä .torrent tiedostoja vissiin
<sippis> vaan ne on magnet-linkkejä
<Pasjo> Jaa
<Sysi> ne toimii kyllä transmissionilla, ainaki mulla aukes ihan oikein tuolla mun tavalla chromesta xubuntulla
<Pasjo> Hmm mulla ei
<sippis> joo mulla on toiminu myös
<Pasjo> Mikähän on ettei toimi
<Pasjo> http://bayproxy.me/torrent/4535425/Windows_XP_Professional_SP3_-_Activated
<Pasjo> Tota yritän läppärille
<Fibubot> -> Windows XP Professional SP3 - Activated (download torrent) - TPB
<sippis> kai pianat tota isoa DOWNLOAD-nappia? :p
<Sysi> klikkaa oikella magneetin kuvan vieressä olevan linkin päällä, kopioi osoite
<Mikaela> sippis: .torrent tiedostot saa vain niille torrenteille, joilla on vähän lähteitä.
<Sysi> sitte "avaa osoite" tai joku valikosta ja liität sinne
<sippis> Mikaela: ookoo, en oo pahemmin bayta käyttäny ni kamalan perillä tästä ole
<Mikaela> Avaa osoite taitaa täyttyä automaattisesti leikepöydän perusteella.
<Pasjo> Joo kiitos sain latauksen alkamaan
<Echramath> Se oli joo vähäsen hämärä.
<Pasjo> 73 päivää latausta jäljellä
<Pasjo> eiku 1 887 päivä
<Pasjo> voiko ton xp:n ladata suoraan muistitikulle?
<Pasjo> ja siittä kun laittaa tikun koneeseen niin asentaa sen xp:n
<sippis> miksi haluat asentaa läjän höyryävää kerra sulla on lubuntu? :C
<Pasjo> Tuo tulee vanhalle romuläppärille : D
<Pasjo> Lubuntu on kyllä hyvä : )
<Sysi> toivottavasti se kone ei tuu nettiin kiinni
<Pasjo> Kui?
<Sysi> XP:hen ei tuu päivityksiä huhtikuun jälkeen eikä se oo nykyselläänkää kauhean tietoturvallinen
<Pasjo> Nii juu
<Pasjo> Mutta tuota
<Echramath> Tosin kai se selain on tärkein osa.
<Pasjo> Voiko sen suoraan tikulle ladata ja sitten tikku koneeseen ja voi asentaa sen käyttiksen sitten?
<Echramath> Emmä tiedä voiko sitä asennella tikulta.
<Sysi> ei, pitää jollaki wintoflashilla puskea että saa sen boottaamaan
<Echramath> Aika masentavahan se nykyään on muutenkin.
<Sysi> toi on windows-ohjelma, ehkä grubillaki saa jotenki
<Pasjo> Okei, no kun jo alotin niin lataan ton tohon tikulle jo kopioin sen sitten vaikka kovalevylle ja boottaan tikulle?
<Pasjo> Voiko noin tehä?
<Sysi> ei boottaa tikulta tosiaan ilman kikkailua mutta sillä ei oo väliä mihin lataat sen, pitää vaan olla muualla sitte ku teet tikusta boottaavan
<mjr> Tää on vähän väärä paikka kysellä XP:n tikulta-asennukseesta. Mutta ei se ihan suoraan imagesta taida mennä.
<Sysi> ei tää oo oikea kanava piratebay-kysymyksiinkää
<Pasjo> No emmätiiä mistä oisin kysyny
<Sysi> ircnetin ubuntu-kanavalta :P
<Pasjo> onks tää freenoden?
<Pasjo> mutta ilmeisesti tuo torrentti toimii ainakin sen kommenteista päätellen
<Pasjo> ihmeellistä muuten, että joillakin se kysyy asennuksessa serial koodia mutta joillakin ei
<Pasjo> mistähän se voi johtua
<Sysi> siitä että joku epämääränen nörtti on tehny sille juttuja joita ei ois tarkotus
<Sysi> (muuten se kysyis aina)
<Pasjo> siis voiko se muka sitä alkuperästä tiedostoa muuttaa joku muu kuin se joka sen on ladannut bayhyn?
<Sysi> eiku sitä on käsitelty ennen uppaamista
<Pasjo> jaa mut kui se joillakin kysyy joillakin ei ?
<Sysi> tietotekniikka on paljo vähemmän täydellistä ku vois kuvitella
<Pasjo> joo toivottavasti mulla ei kysy
<ninnnu_> tai sit säästät kaikilta pahan mielen ja jätät sen lubuntun
<Pasjo> ällää
<Pasjo> lubuntuun ei saa mitään hyviä ohjelmia
<Pasjo> eikä mihkään linuxiin
<Pasjo> siinä se on todella huono
<Sysi> minkälaisia ohjelmia?
<mjr> Joopa joo. Jos sulla ei ole enää muuta tekemistä kuin kysellä ware-windowsin asennuksesta ja dissata linuxia niin mene pois.
<Pasjo> ei mulla muuta että linux ei tarjoa hyviä ohjelmia
<jjo> :)
<away> katos, sama IP-osoite...
<Echramath> Anonyymi-internetin kieltämisessä olisi puolensa...
<mjr> vaikutti kyl trollilta alunperinkin
<mjr> vaan ei ihan definitiivisesti
<Sysi> mää en enää nykyään osaa sanoa kysyykö ihmiset vakavissaan niin tyhmiä kysymyksiä ku usein kysytään
<ninnnu_> tuli lähinnä mieleen että 15v
<Sysi> tai 13
<ninnnu_> sinne päin
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-30
<anacron> valitettavasti nykyään ne jotka voisivat kysyä järkeviä kysymyksiä eivät kysy niitä, tai eivät ainakaan kysy niitä ircissä :D
<Kilpuri> Onhan se noinkin, mutta minulla on käynyt monesti sillein, että en ole osannut selittää ongelmaa. Ongelma on saattanut olla hyvinkin yksinkertainen ja itsestäänselvä muille.
<Kilpuri> Jostain sitä pitää aloittaa.
<Kilpuri> joskus vaan ei sitten näe metsää puilta vaikka järjessä ei olisikaan vikaa.
<Sysi> viimeksi ku kävin foorumilla, se ei näyttäny yhtää järkevämmältä..
<Kilpuri> Se on kokonaan toinen juttu, jotkut eivät edes yritä ajatella itse.
<Sysi> Kilpuri: toi on aika monella kysyjällä, ne luulee että vika on jossaki ihan muualla ku se on
<Kilpuri> no nyt minun sivuilleni ei pääse. En tiedä mikä vika tuli. Toimivat vielä pari päivää sitten.
<Kilpuri> En edes tiedä miten muotoilisin kysymyksen. En siis kysy mitään.
<Kilpuri> No vilkaisen modeemin asetukset seuraavaksi, kunhan ehdin ja mietin sitten lisää...
<Kilpuri> ---tarkoitin aikaisemmin, että aina vikaa ei ole kysyjässä.---
<Sysi> niin siis tuossa tapauksessahan ei varsinaisesti oo, kokemuksen puutetta vaan
<Kilpuri> Jokainen meistä on joskus aloittanut nämä asiat ja saattanut sanoa jotain vahingossa väärin. Niin ja etsinyt vikaa väärästä paikasta
<Kilpuri> Olen minä samaa mieltä siitä, että nykyisin odotetaan joka asiaan jotain pakettiratkaisua joka saadaan hiirellä klikkaamalla. Sitten, kun se ei menekkään sillein jne....
<elias_a> Löysin tänään aika pahan ongelman ihan ekaksi aamulla.
<elias_a> Menin katsomaan vahingossa peiliin.
<puhuri> ei tuo googlen eka mainoskaan poikkea hirveästi sen eilisen kyselijän saamasta vastauksesta http://i.imgur.com/Mw5qu3k.png :-)
<elias_a> Jos jostain saisi toughbookin hintaan 400€ niin voisinpa ostaa.
<puhuri> ainankin joissakin vanhoissa tasohiiri oli ihan kuraa (ehkä tarkoitettu rautanaulalla käytettäväksi) ja sitten kun liitti jotain ulkoista niin ei ollutkaan sitten enää tough. bluetooth-hiiri ehkä
<elias_a> No se on solttujen käyttöön suunniteltu. Pitäisi varmaan olla joku tetsaushanska :)
<Mikaela> Windowsin saa tikulle Rufuksella, mutta taitaa vaatia Windowsin.
<Mikaela> http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<Fibubot> -> Rufus - Create bootable USB drives the easy way
<Jessar> Terve
<Jessar> Mikä olisi hyvä ohjelma boottausta varten? Täytyisi Lubuntu asentaa toisellekkin koneelle
<Jessar> Niin pitäisi sitten bootata se muistikulle
<Kilpuri> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Fibubot> -> Universal USB Installer – Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux
<Mikaela> !imgwriter
<Kilpuri> unebooting
<Mikaela> Älä sitten sano mitään, jos et halua :(
<Mikaela> http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<Mikaela> Ilmeisesti olisi pitänyt sanoa
<Mikaela> !usb
<lubotu3> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Fibubot> -> Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Sysi> unetbootin on kiva, ei tarvi luoda osiotaulau uusiksi asennuksen jälkeen
<Sysi> paljo tullu ongelmia vastaan tuon universal installerin kans
<Mikaela> Mutta unetbootinilla tulee unetbootinin valikko, eikä jakelun oma.
<Sysi> ei ubuntussa oo nykyään mitää valikkoa
<Jessar> Eli Unetbootin ?
<Sysi> pitäis toimia
<Jessar> OKei
<Jessar> Mites ton Unetbootin pystyy asentamaan?
<Jessar> Kun sen on ladannut
<Jessar> Ku siinä lukee, että valitse ohjelma jolla se avataan
<Pekkah> Iltaa
<mjr> Jessar, vaihteletko nickiäsi koko ajan jostain syystä?
<Jessar> En?
<Pekkah> Onkos porukalla jotain yleistä näkemystä mikä verkkokiintolevy olisi ubuntulle sopiva
<Pekkah> ...vai onko yhdentekevää
<Jessar> mjr kuinka niin?
<mjr> mietin että yritätkö teeskennellä eri henkilöit[Dä kysellen olennaisesti samoja asioita useaan kertaan
<mjr> sitäpaitsi etkö jo päätynyt siihen että (l)ubuntu on huono ja takaisin ware-xp:hen?
<Jessar> Selvä. En tiiä mistä höpiset : D
<jjo> Pekkah: ei kai sillä suurtakaan merkitystä ole
<jjo> jos se tukee niitä juttuja joita haluat sen tukevan :)
<mjr> Jessar, et siis väitetysti ole esim. peltsian, Jape, Jarare ja Pasjo?
<Jessar> En ole ?
<mjr> miltä koneelta olet netissä?
<harriv> Pekkah: synologyn tuotteita kehuttiin minulle, en ole itse kokeillut
<Jessar> Kirjastossa?
<mjr> Jessar, jaa siltä kirjaston koneelta jota Jape "boottaili" koko ajan säätäessään?
<jjo> synologyt ja qnapit on ainakin aika jees
<Jessar> Mä käytän webchattia
<harriv> osaakohan mikään kuluttajatuote zfs:ää tai btrfs:ää?
<ninnnu_> Jessar: niin käytti sun edellisetkin inkarnaatiot
<ninnnu_> IP tässä ratkaisee
<Jessar> Niin?
<mjr> Jessar, et ole niin anonyymi kuin luulet tämän seurauksena
<mjr> Jessar, olisko tää leikki nyt leikitty, aikuiset haluais tehdä oikeitakin juttuja?
<Jessar> Oikeitakin juttu xD
<Jessar> Esim?
<mjr> esim. auttaa ihmisiä jotka eivät vain pelleile
<ninnnu_> No tossa ny olis esim. PC Speakerin debuggausta
<ninnnu_> yhtenä casena
<Jessar> Emmä pelleile
<ninnnu_> ja swapin tunausta
<mjr> Jessar, et myöskään ole kirjaston koneella.
<Jessar> En ookkaan
<mjr> tai muutenkaan evidenssin perusteella puhu ns. totta
<ninnnu_> just 10min sit sanoit olevas kirjastossa :P
<Jessar> Niin sanoin?
<Jessar> Hui kamalaa sanoin olevani kirjastossa
<ninnnu_> koitas sitten päättää. Onko Lubuntu mistään kotoisin vai ei, ootko kirjastossa ai et, haluutko sitä 400e läppäriä vai et
<ninnnu_> jaha, asioita tapahtuuki jo
<Mikaela> :)
<Sysi> oho, täähän on yllättävän lähellä geoip:n perusteella
<Mikaela> Vantaalla? Katson whoisia, mutta en ole varma onko oikea kohta.
<ninnnu_> Mun tracert meni Raumaan
<Sysi> eiku mää katon näymmä väärää ip:tä
<Mikaela> GeoIP sanoo vain Finland. Pitää kai lukea manuaali.
<Sysi> pori, tonne länsirannikolle kummiski
<ninnnu_> Mä katoin vain tracertista että "rma", otin esiin listan Suomen kaupungeista ja veikkasin että "RauMA"
<Mikaela> Nyt se sanoo Pori.
<Mikaela> Piti asentaa geoip-database-contrib.
<ninnnu_> nössöille :P
<Sysi> dotcom toimii
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-31
<markosu> Millä tekniikalla olette toteuttaneet VPN palvelimen (openvpn, PPTP, L2TP,...) ja sitä kautta VPN-yhteyden eri laitteille? SGS3 puhelin ei ainakaan suoraan tue openvpn tekniikkaa.
<markosu> siis natiivi clientin kautta
<harriv> openvpn:ää olen itse käyttänyt jos on tarvinnut
<markosu> harriv: Android puhelimessa? OpenVPN Connect ohjelmalla androidissa?
<gildean> ainakin ennen noi ovpn clientit adroidille tarvi rootit, koska ne toimi samaan tyyliin kun muilla alustoilla, eli tunkevat reitit suoraan kernelin reitityspöytään
<gildean> mut joo, openvpn ehdottomasti jos vaan onnistuu, pptp on sit se vika vaihtoehto kun mikään muu ei toimi (se toimii käytännössä aina)
<markosu> Kiitos neuvoista, kokeilen jos saisin openvpn:lla verkon aikaiseksi
<mjr> joo, pptp:n avainneuvottelu on ihan rikkinäinen
<harriv> markosu: joo ei, en huomannut tuommoista rajausta :)
<elias_a> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/finnish-schools-using-open-source-reap-savings
<Fibubot> -> Finnish schools using open source reap savings | Joinup
<ASprtrmp> Go Finland! :)
<elias_a> We will :)
<elias_a> It is not mainstream but the business model of Opinsys is viable.
<ASprtrmp> Heh, luulin et olin toisella OSS-kanavalla
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-01
<IhqTzup> Mitenkä ohjelman voi avata tiettyyn xserveriin toisesta xserveristä käsin?
<jjo> niinko toiselta koneelta vai paikallisesti valita mille serverille ikkuna menee jos servereitä useampia?
<IhqTzup> Joo paikallisesti
<IhqTzup> Useampi näyttö on ja jokaisessa oma xserver.
<IhqTzup> export DISPLAY=localhos:0.1 auttoi
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Linux_Mint_16
<Fibubot> -> 4x06 Linux Mint 16 - Viikon VALO #162 | Viikon VALO
<Nakkel> Osaisko joku jeesata mod_rewrite säädön kanssa. Pitäis saada http://tyylit.fi/viewforum.php?f=2 -> http://tyylit.fi/foorumi/viewforum.php?f=2
<Fibubot> -> Näytä alue - Pukeutuminen — Tyylit.fi
<Nakkel> Ja tuo "viewforum.php?f=2" voi olla mitä tahansa muutakin kuin "viewforum.php" ja/tai "?f=2"
<ornatkur> Jou
<ornatkur> Onko täällä ketään?
<Echramath> Juu
<ornatkur> No kiva, tämä on historiallinen hetki, ekaa kertaa ircissä :) Näköjään toimii kivasti selaimessa.
<ornatkur> Onko ftp tuttu?
<Echramath> Pitihän sitä joskus 90-luvulla käyttää...
<ornatkur> Onko sillä tänä päivänä käyttöä?
<ornatkur> Tai onko se yleisesti käytössä
<Echramath> Aika vähän. Siinä ei ole minkään valtakunnan salausta ja vaihtoehtoja kuten sftp
<ornatkur> Opettelen vähän näitä käsitteitä, mulla on pöydällä kaksi läppäriä, ja sain niiden välillä ssh yhteyden ja selaimessa sftp:n,
<ornatkur> niin mikä se ero oikein on, seurailin lähinnä howto ohjeita, ongelma vaan on kun infoa on ihan liikaa
<Echramath> FTP on semmoinen kambrikaudelta peräisin oleva protokolla mitä ei kannata käyttää mihinkään paitsi ööö no jos on jotain ihan ihmeellisiä muinaisvehkeitä mikä ei muuta tue.
<ornatkur> ok
<ornatkur> Kattelin vaan nettivalvontakameraa ja se mainitsi ftp- tuen, ikinä ennen kuullut sellaisesta niin lähdin selvittämään.
<jjo> niin siis sftp ja ftp ovat kaksi eri asiaa
<ornatkur> sen kyllä tajusin.
<jjo> on ftp edelleen käytössä monissakin jutuissa, mutta kai noita salattuja suositaan
<jjo> mutta siis ssh on toisen koneen etäkäyttöön ja ftp, scp sekä sftp tiedostojen siirtelyyn
<ornatkur> scp olikin uusi minulle....
<Kilpuri> niin. esimerkiksi filezillalla saa tietoa siirtymään...mikä salaamaton protokolla se nyt olikaan.
<ornatkur> onko mitään esimerkkiä ftp- sivustosta, että saan vaan ladattua jonkun jutun.
<ornatkur> Filezillan latasin just.
<jjo> ornatkur: ftp://ftp.funet.fi/
<ornatkur> tänks!
<jjo> pub-hakemiston alta löytyy kaikkea
<ornatkur> eli sä olet määritellyt että tuonne pääsee kuka tahansa?
<jjo> ei tuo ole mun
<ornatkur> tulee aika paljon noobeja kysymyksiä, mutta onko niin että voin käsitellä nyt tuota niinkuin mitä tahansa omaa kansiota, vai onko toi vain lista pakatuista tiedostoista joita voi ladata?
<pesasa> Funettin sulla on vaan lukuoikeudet.
<jjo> ftp:llä ja toki noilla muillakin voi siirtää dataa molempiin suuntiin, mutta tosiaan rajoituksia voi olla
<ornatkur> no nyt tiedän taas pari asiaa enemmän.
<tjp> Nakkel: käviskö jotenkin näin:
<tjp> RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/foorumi/
<tjp> RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /foorumi/$1 [R=301,L]
<pesasa> tjp: Mä ymmärsin toisin päin, eli käyttäjälle pitäisi näkyä tuo /foorumi/jotain ja palvelimelle pitäisi välittyä pyyntö /jotain
<pesasa> Mutta voi olla toisinkin päin, kun nyt tuolla sivustolla näköjään toimii molemmilla tavoilla.
<tjp> niin joo, en tullut edes ajatelleeksi noin päin enkä katsoneeksi sitä itse sivustoa.
<Nakkel> Mjoo, jotain sain siihen ni toimii molemmin päin
<Nakkel> Kuitenki jostain syystä ku juuresta pyytää index.php ni tulee erroria :/
<Nakkel> mod_rewrite... en ymmärrä
<tale> Nakkel: Katso Apachen lokista virheilmoituksia.
<Nakkel> Heh, 500
<Nakkel> Hyödyllistä
<tale> Nakkel: Log leveliä voi koittaa kasvattaa, jos se sitten osaisi kertoa paremmin missä kohtaa vika tulee.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-02
<ornatkur> huomenta
<Mikaela> Huomenta
<ornatkur> onko ideaa,  tein viikko sitten läppäreiden välille ssh yhteyden, kaikki toimi kun noudatin netin ohjeita, nyt ei toimi. yhden debug ohjeen avulla sain selville, että olin kirjoittanut jotain sshd_config tiedostoon väärin, mutta se on todistettavasti toiminut!
<ornatkur> paitsi hetkinen, sillä on kai väliä "AllowUser" ja "AllowUsers" ....
<Kilpuri> http://pastat.fi/   <--ei sillä, että minä osaisin auttaa.
<Fibubot> -> Pastat.fi - Internetin juustoisin pasta
<ornatkur> miksi siellä ei näy mitään? Tykkään kyllä juustosta ja pastasta
<Kilpuri> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/ssh-palvelin   <--noilla ohjeilla olen tehnyt ja saanut toimimaankin, pitäisi vaan aloittaa alusta ja semmoista, se minun hommani jäi vähän kesken joskus.
<Kilpuri> ornatkur:  sen takia siellä ei näy mitään, että voit kirjoittaa sinne (kopioida) sen konffin ja joku viisaampi voi sitten katsoa mikä on väärin.
<Kilpuri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/   <--tai sitten toi, tekee samaa.
<ornatkur> Nyt meni ylitse ja lujaa, siis tuo ei liittynyt ruokaan vaan ubuntu yhteisöön???
<Kilpuri> Se on "pastebin"
<ornatkur> Lol...
<Kilpuri> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastebin
<Fibubot> -> Pastebin – Wikipedia
<ornatkur> Okei... kiitoksia näillä pääsen taas vähän eteenpäin.
<Kilpuri> ornatkur: Niin joo voiko olla niin yksinkertainen juttu, että IP-on vaihtunut?
<ornatkur> sen kanssa mä olen vähän hämmentynyt, kerron tarkemmin:
<ornatkur> Mulla on kaksi tietokonetta, toinen piuhan päässä ja toinen gsm verkossa, kun katson ifconfig, saan kyllä ip:n, mutta sitten netistä katson niin se on eri. Se on kyllä vaihtunut välissä, mutta pitääkö se huomioida jossain confissakin?
<ornatkur> Sitten nähtävästi sshd ei ollut päällä, mutta nyt se on, sain vähän eloa asioihin mutta en vielä ole saanut järjestelmällistä tietoa...
<Kilpuri> Jos nyt sanon jotain, niin sanon väärin. Eikös toi mene nyt sillein, että niitä avaimia on palvelimella, sen olet tehnyt. Kone A on palvelin, nyt otat yhteyttä koneeella B, pitäähän sinun tietää, että mihin olet ottamassa yhteyttä.
<Kilpuri> Kun minä tappelin noiden kanssa, niin minulle annattiin neuvoksi miettiä pala kerrallaan, saisitkos sen toisenkin koneen piuhalla modeemiin ja kokeilisit sitä sisäverkkona (127.0.0.1)
<Kilpuri> http://linux.fi/wiki/Ping
<Iltsu> 127.0.0.1 on localhost
<Iltsu> sul o väärä ip ny ainaki
<pesasa> Joo, 127.0.0.1 ei ole sisäverkko.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-27
<ramla> jaksoinpas taas koittaa tota ubuntun asentamista toho ongelmaläppäriin, tällä kertaa pääsin työpöydälle ja hommat toimii toistaseks yhtä hyvin ku livelläkin
<ramla> aiemmin siis yksikään moduuli ei latautunut, lsmod tulosti pelkät otsikot.
<ramla> nyt päivitän vähän kerrallaan ja yritän pitää jotain jälkeä itelleni siitä että mitä tuo päivittää
<ramla> mutta mutta, mikäs tää juttu nyt on että eikö enää selviä pelkällä apt-getillä kun päivityksiä ajaa sisään?
<ramla> software updates -härpäke suostuu kyllä asentamaan kernelin mutta apt-get upgrade sanoo että held back
<elias_a_> Mitäs muuta se sanoo?
<ramla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9903353/ ei mitään
<ansa> entä dist-upgrade?
<ramla> no, ei tuo niin kriittistä, software updater asensi nuo ja ilmeisesti jotain muutakin ja moduulit on vieläkin paikallaan
<ramla> nyt ei oo enää mitään asennettavaa. eikö toi dist-upgrade ollu niinkö... mikskä noita sanotaa, koodinimestä toiseen päivitys
<jjo_> ei
<jjo_> dist-upgrade asentaa myös uusia paketteja, upgrade päivittää vain olemassaolevia
<ramla> jaahas juujuu
<jjo> siksi se toki käy myös versiosta toiseen päivittämiseen
<jjo> ja poistaa toki myös
<ramla> ei enää virtuaalityöpöytiä defaulttina? wth
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-28
<ramla> mitähän kaikkee pitäs käynnistellä taustalle että xmonad-sessiossakin vois vaihtaa näytön kirkkautta fn+f9/f10 niinku defaulttiubuntussa
<ramla> millä nimellä käynnistyy system preferences appi?
<Mikaela> gnome-control-center
<Mikaela> ehkä
<ramla> valitettavasti ei ;/ millähän noita selvittäis itelleen
<Mikaela> jos on jokin valikkoedittori asennettuna, etsii sieltä halutun ohjelman ja painaa edit ja siinä pitäisi näkyä komento
<mjr> kyllä sen toi pitäis olla
<ramla> jaahas. alacartella selviää kyllä monen menussa olevan asian käynnistyskomento mutta ei preferencesin
<ramla> voisin klikata tuonne menuun kohteen nimeltä "Reactivate HP Laserjet 1018/1020 after reloading paper"
<ramla> tämä huvittaa minua suuresti
<kirvesAxe> reactivate laser reloading
<kirvesAxe> räiskintäpeliainesta
<ramla> se oli unity-control-center
<mjr> ah, joo
<mjr> gnome-control-center on vaan korvattu skriptillä joka ajaa unity-jnen gnomen vastaavan sijaan _jos_ Unity on käytössä ajettaessa
<ramla> ehkä yöunien jälkeen jaksan itse ajatella, mutta jos jollain on paremmat silmät ja viitseliäisyyttä niin jotakin näistä pitäis vissiin ajaa että fn-pikanapeilla sais näytön kirkkautta säädettyä ja volume&mutenapit toimis http://paste.ubuntu.com/9922375/
<Mikaela> no aika lähelle meni
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-29
<elias_a_> Ubuntu 14.04 kadotti kokonaan sovellusvalikon - sen jossa on listattuna asennettuna sovelluksia. Onko neuvoja?
<elias_a_> Löysin tällaisen, mutta kyse vähän eri asiasta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230454
<ramla> kuinka paljo eri asiasta? toimiiko pikanapeilla?
<StockAntenna> ei taida olla Unity?
<elias_a_> Sori. Lubuntusta kyse.
<elias_a_> Koko käynnistystysvalikko on siis kadonnut. :/
<Mikaela> se pitäisi kai saada oletuksille "rm -rf ~/.config/lxpanel;lxpanelctl restart", mutta en ole aivan varma
<elias_a_> Näyttäisi olevan ongelma pelkästään jos kirjautuu Lubuntu-optiolla. LDXE-optiolla toimii.
<elias_a_> Saa riittää tähän hätään. :)
<elias_a_> On muuten messevä ja toimiva työkalu tuo pdfchain.
<elias_a_> GUI-härpäke pdftk:hon.
<pesasa> elias_a_: Pdfshuffler on toinen ihan näppärä. Ominaisuuksiltaan kai paljon suppeampi, mutta tiedostojen yhdistely, sivujen järjestely/poisto ja pyörittely onnistuu näppärästi.
<elias_a_> pesasa: Kiitti vinkistä! Tuo oli ensimmäinen johon törmäsin ja käyttöliittymä oli oikein toimivan oloinen.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-30
<Tm_T> totanoinnii, olen tuossa viikon päästä Canonicalin tapahtumassa Ubuntu phonen tiimoilta, jos on jotain mitä haluaisitte minun siellä  selvittävän aiheesta niin pistäkää postia tmt@ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> elias_a_: ^ sulla jotain erityistä?
<elias_a_> Tm_T: Minäpäs mietin ja kyselen edelleen. Kiitos.
<Tm_T> elias_a_: hienoa tack
<Mikaela> mitä teen väärin, jos sen saa pv:llä tai dd:llä tai cp:llä Pidoraa microSD-kortille, jolla oli ennen Raspbian. Sync on ajettu kaikkien komentojen jälkeen, mutta aina kun adapterin laittaa kiinni koneeseen sieltä löytyy sama rikkinäinen Raspbian
<Mikaela> vaikka ajaisi dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mmcblk0 bs=512 count=2
<tale> Mikaela: Kuulostaa ettei ikinä kirjoiteta mitään sille SD-kortille asti.
<tale> Kai se on unmountattu kun kirjoitat? Eikä tule lokiinkaan virheilmoituksia?
<Mikaela> unmountattu on, ei näy virheilmoituksia
<tale> Mikaela: Onko tuo of= laite varmasti oikein? En muista tuollaisia laitenimiä tarvinneeni.
<Mikaela> on oikein
<tale> Olen pistänyt kortin paikalleen ja fdisk -l :llä katsonut mikä laite se on.
<Mikaela> mountattuna mountissa näkyy
<Mikaela> /dev/mmcblk0p1 on /media/mikaela/boot type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=0022,dmask=0077,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,showexec,utf8,flush,errors=remount-ro,uhelper=udisks2)
<Mikaela> /dev/mmcblk0p2 on /media/mikaela/5d18be51-3217-4679-9c72-a54e0fc53d6b type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered,uhelper=udisks2)
<Tomin> tale: ihan oikealta näyttää, noi on vähän alemman tason systeemejä kuin /dev/sdX-laitteet
<Mikaela> ja pX ovat osioita
<tale> Mikaela: Jaa, se pitää levylaitteelle kirjoittaa se image, ei levyosioon.
<Mikaela> pitää kai yrittää löytää jostakin toinen adapteri, niitä tämä talo taitaa olla aika täynnä
<Mikaela> levylaite on /dev/mmcblk0 jonne olen yrittänytkin kirjoittaa
<tale> En osaa arvailla tämän enempää.
<Tomin> laitteen pitäs kyllä olla toi mmcblk0, jännähän tuo on
<Mikaela> Device         Boot  Start      End  Sectors  Size Id Type
<Mikaela> /dev/mmcblk0p1        8192   122879   114688   56M  c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Mikaela> /dev/mmcblk0p2      122880 61896703 61773824 29,5G 83 Linux
<Mikaela> toivoo tuo fdisk -l
<Tomin> mietin, että jos tyhjennät tuon kortin (eli nollaa alkuun) ja kokeilet toisella laitteella niin onko kortti tyhjä? tai jos et voi käyttää toista laitetta, niin miltä se näyttää uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen
<Tomin> jos jotenkin Linux ei päivittäisi tietojaan siitä kortista tai jotain, en kyllä tiedä miksi niin ei kävisi, jos kortin irrottaa ja takaisin laittaa paikalleen
<Mikaela> lasketaanko tyjhjennykseksi tuo osiotaulun ylikirjoitus? kortti ei ole tyhjä muilla laitteilla, koska kohdelaite Raspberry Pi alkaa käynnistelemään rikkinäistä Raspbiania Pidoran ensimmäisen käynnistyksen sijaan
<Tomin> tuota tarkotin ja ei se sitten tyhjene, eli jostain syystä kirjotukset ei menny kortille asti
<Tomin> aika outo kyllä
<Mikaela> yritän löytää jonkin toisen adapterin jostakin siltävaralta, että vika on siinä. Adapterissa on jokin lukko-juttu, joka päällä antaa virheilmoituksen ja ilman päälläoloa ei valita mistään
<Tomin> microSD -> SD sovitin? se vipu siinä on kirjoitussuojaus, mutta periaatteessa ohjelmisto voisi olla välittämättäkin siitä tiedosta. En tiedä liekkö sitä toteutettu Linuxin ajureissa, mutta varmaankin
<Mikaela> toisella adapterilla on sama
<Mikaela> sellainen
<Mikaela> no milla on tässä vielä kaksi kokeilematonta adapteria
<Mikaela> joista toinen on ilmeisesti tarkoitettu johonkin puhelimeen tai on liian pieni
<Mikaela> tällä adapterilla nopeus ainakin kasvoi, toivottavasti tuo tarkoittaa toimimista
<Mikaela> haa, taisi toimia. adapterin vika, kiitos :)
<Mikaela> dd: kirjoitettaessa tiedostoon ”/dev/mmcblk0”: Laitteella ei ole tilaa jäljellä6
<Mikaela> yhä on jotakin hämärää, koska tuo levykuva ei taida olla gigaagaan ja 32 gigan muistikortti
<Mikaela> eipä toimi, irroitettaessa ja uudelleen laitettaessa sieltä löytyy yhä sama Raspbian
<Mikaela> dmesgissä tulee korttia laitettaessa http://paste.progval.net/show/1254/ ja dmesg sanoo http://paste.progval.net/show/1255/
<Tomin> ei liene paljon järkeä tarkastaa tiedostojärjestelmää sieltä mmcblk0:sta
<Mikaela> oho
<Tomin> jonkun verran tulee tuloksia, jos etsii tuolla "mmc0: cannot verify signal voltage switch" mutta enpä tiiä olisko mitään hyödyllistä, jotain ajuriongelmia on ihmisillä ainakin ollut
<Tomin> näyttäkö muuten esim. lspci sen kortinlukijan?
<Mikaela> ok
<Tomin> mietin vaan mikä ajuri sillä lie käytössä, löytyisikö sen avulla sopivampia tuloksia
<Mikaela> tämä kai 02:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
<Tomin> eli tämä: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=53581
<lubotu3> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 53581 in MMC/SD "Realtek card reader sometimes does not recognize card" [Normal,New]
<Tomin> tosin ei sama ongelma
<Tomin> vaikuttas, että aika "laadukas" ajuri tuolla. monennäkösiä ongelmia löytyy, kun hakee tuota virheilmoitusta ja RTS5209
<Mikaela> taidan jossakin vaihessa kokeilla toisella koneella, jossa pitäisi olla erilainen kortinlukija
<marsupapu> Hmm. 16gb tikulla näyttäisi olevan Gpartedin mukaan varaamantonta tilaa 940 megaa. Tiedostonhallinta sanoo ettei taltiota voi liittää.
<marsupapu> Ehotuksia?
<Iltsu> mitäköhä kummaa, asensin Raspiin Moebiuksen ja siellä ei saa apt-get installilla nanoa
<Iltsu> ehkä säästän hermoi ja pistän Raspbianin
<Iltsu> tai muistaaks joku mikä noist distroist on hyvä, eikä tuu äksää tai muuta turhaa mukan
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-31
<Changiz> hi, i'm using xubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Changiz> i suddenly hit ctrl+alt+f2 key (instead of alt+f2 to do something else), then a CLI poped out... i do login with my user, and to get back the GUI, used the comman "startx"
<Changiz> but now i think the graphics and theme has changed, no animations my "Dockey" app has, and i think my animation also disabled! and windows' top bar changed to bluew (while it was silver before this problem)
<Changiz> can anyone help me to get back my previous display graphics (i have no low resolution problem btw)
<puhuri> ctrl-alt-f7
<Changiz> no that wont hel "puhuri"... i think i found how to.. just use startxfce4 instead of startx
<puhuri> you made mistake in using startx, you should just have used ctrl-alt-f7 (and this is Finnish language channel btw, there are plenty of English ones).  Kiitos ja näkemiin.
<elias_a> Kiitos, anteeksi, näkemiin!
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-01
<heikki__> moi
<heikki__> aika jännä että paypalin systeemeissä näin fataali vika, joka ollut jo monta kk sielä:
<heikki__> oon unohtanut (vaikken mielestäni ole unohtanut) salasanan ja pyydän uutta. Ok, se kysyy sitten uutta salasanaa ja "Password: You cannot use the password that is already active on your PayPal account. Please enter a new password below"
<heikki__> eli en voi syöttää samaa salasanaa joka on jo käytössä
<heikki__> no ei se ongelma vielä, vaan se että samalla salasanalla en pääse sisään
<heikki__> no jos vaihdankin salasanaksi jonkin muun, niin huomenna taas sama ongelma, en pääse sisään oikealla uudella salasanalla ja kun koitan syöttää sen sinne niin ei hyväksy koska se on jo sielä se salasana
<Mikaela> kannattaisikohan olla yhteydessä paypalin tukeen?
<heikki__> kannattaisi varmaan
<heikki__> tyerää että niitten yhteystietoja ei pääse kattomaan muutaku kirjautuneena
<heikki__> enkä mä jaksa enää tapella ton kanssa
<Mikaela> mistä päin sieltä ne löytyvät?
<heikki__> jaa'a
<heikki__> https://www.paypal.com/fi/webapps/helpcenter/helphub/home/
<heikki__> tuola oikealla on call us tai email
<heikki__> one time passcode puhelimeenki vaatii, aika hassua
<heikki__> olkoon
<Mikaela> tuo sähköposti menee sisäänkirjautuneena johonkin lomakkeeseen eikä anna sähköposti-osoitetta
<heikki__> nojaa, antaa olla. teen toiste kun on energiaa
<Mikaela>  googlella löytyy http://gethuman.com/email/PayPal/all/
<Mikaela> service@paypal.com
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-01
<DrGrov> Iltaa
<xet7> Iltaa DrGrov :)
<xet7> Onko kellään ideaa miks kun asensin SSD-levyn ja asensin Mintin, niin levyltä kyllä latautuu ohjelmat nopeasti, mutta video päivittää ruutua hitaasti? Mulla on ThinkPad 0301-DFG ja siinä Intelin integroitu näytönohjain.
<elias_a> xet7: Ajuriongelma.
<xet7> Onkohan tää 4.2.0-25 kerneli liian uusi?
<elias_a> xet7: EOS. Mikäs ajuri siinä on?
<xet7> öö, en mä mitään ajuria ole koskaan minttiin asentanu erikseen
<xet7> onkos intelille binääriajurit?
<ninnnu_> ei
<xet7> Kernel ajuri näytöllä on i915
<xet7> Hmm, taisin löytää netistä https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1386721 , luen kommentteja
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 1386721 in Ubuntu GNOME "Graphics Slow After Upgrade 14.04 - 14.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xet7> Ok sivun lopussa oli bugikorjaus, nyt video toimii paremmin.
<elias_a> xet7: Hyvä tietää. Mullakin on Intelin näyttispiiri.
<elias_a> xet7: Mitäs lspci kertoo siitä sun näyttiksestä?
<xet7> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<elias_a> Mulla on vähän vanhempaa kamaa.
<elias_a> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<xet7> Muita ominaisuuksia lähinnä katsoin i-nex ohjelmalla: http://i-nex.linux.pl/install/
<xet7> käyttäen daily repoa
<elias_a> ok
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-02
<omistaja> terve
<tabasko> howdy o/
<tabasko> mitä tapahtuu postifixin jonossa olevalle sähköpostille jos amavis käynnistetään uudelleen?
<tabasko> ainakin jono tyhjenee, mutta heitetäänkö ne mäkeen siinä vaiheessa kun postfix toteaa seuraavan stepin eli amaviksen olevan poissa
<tjp> eiköhän se lähtökohtaisesti odottele jonossa kunnes amavis on taas pykälässä
<tjp> mutta lokeista varmaan selviää paremmin
<DrGrov> Pieni kysymys, miten saisi helposti hibernation/sleep-nappulan näppäimistöstä disablattua KDE 4.x;ssä? Käytössä Ubuntu/Kubuntu 14.04.
<DrGrov> :
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-03
<elias_a> Mulla hajosi thinkpadista eilen päivitysten jälkeen kokonaan verkkoyhteydet. Onko muilla vastaavaa kokemusta?
<Mikaela> Ei ole, mutta olen joutunut muista syistä ajamaan "ubuntu-bug linux"ia varmaan neljä kertaa ja ne vaativat kaikkea vaikeaa enkä vain pysty joten, monta raporttia tulee kai vanhenemaan siksi. Toivottavasti joku muu tulee raportoimaan WLAN-ajurista ja Bluetoothista samanlaisella laitteistolla
<elias_a> Network manager hävisi kokonaan yläpalkista. Edes LAN ei toimi. :O
<elias_a> Koitan nyt käynnistää tuon live-tikulta.
<Maakuth> mulla hajoaa wlan thinkpadista aina silloin tällöin
<Maakuth> tein fixwifi-nimisen skriptin joka togglaa network-managerista wifiä ja käyttää moduulin pois kernelistä, on tainnut joka kerta auttaa tämä käsittely
<elias_a> Maakuth: Hyvä tietää. Kyse lienee kuitenkin eri asiasta kuin tässä. Multa tosiaan hävisi myös eth0.
<elias_a> Ilmoitti vain jotain tyyliin "hallintatoiminto ei ole yhteensopiva tämän version kanssa" ejsp.
<Maakuth> joo-o, olisko tullut tunnit täyteen nm:lle
<elias_a> No voihan p. Asensin Ubuntun uusiksi ja nyt ei sitten applettien asennus onnistukaan 2-näppäimellä paneelia klikkaamalla...
<ninnnu> elias_a: asenna wicd? :P
<ninnnu> sillä pitäs ainakin perusverkkohommien onnistua ihan ok
<ninnnu> ja sitä voi tunata konsolistakin ihan nätisti
<Mikaela> Hymiöstä päätellen olet tietoinen että wicd on kuollut ja se ei tue IPv6tta?
<ninnnu> no en oikeastaan
<ninnnu> ja v6:n puuttuminen ei ole kotikäyttäjälle ongelma
<ninnnu> varsinkin jos vaihtoehtoina on "ei wlania" vs. "ei v6:sta"
<ninnnu> eetteri on triviaali interfaces-tiedostolla
<puhuri> itseasiassa jos on ipv6-ra:t käytössä niin kernelihän hoitaa ipv6:n kunhan wlan(-autentikaatio) on ylhäällä
<Mikaela> Mutt ei taida hoitaa DNS-palvelimia?
<puhuri> ei, tosin jos ipv4 tulee dhcp:llä niin siinähän ne tulee. Eli sen jälkeen IPv6 toimii "riittävän hyvin" vaikka DNS-kyselyt meneekin v4:llä niin itse verkkoliikenne kuitenkin v6/v4.
<ansa> menee kyllä melko monta vuotta ennenkuin pitää toimia vain-ipv6 - verkossa, sanoisin että puhutaan jo vuosikymmenestä
<mjr> eiköhän ainaskin natattua v4:sta tarjota joo aiiiika pitkään
<elias_a> ninnnu: Toimii uudelleenasennuksen jälkeen tuo NM aivan mainiosti.
<elias_a> Voi olla, että vika johtuu siitä, että samaan aikaan mulla on näköjään tiltannut cpu:n tuuletin.
<elias_a> Jämähtää aina välillä paikoilleen.
<aq2> joo eihän tietokonetta voi käyttää kun muutaman sekunnin ilman cpu:n tuulentinta :D
<aq2> taidat tarvita uuden prosessorin...
<elias_a> aq2: Voi jukra! Mitähän kaikkea muuta mahdankaan tarvita!
<elias_a> aq2: Olisiko ignore-rivi kohdallasi hyvä alku?
<elias_a> aq2: Suomeksi: eipä puhuta roskaa.
<aq2> Ok
<elias_a> aq: Pointti: heatpipe/siili on eri asia kuin tuuletin. Siihen jäähdytinripaan mahtuu aika paljon lämpöä ennenkuin tulee hätäkatkaisurajat vastaan.
<aq2> No joo toi on totta
<elias_a> Vähävirtaisessa läppärissä flekti nippa nappa pyörii normaalikäytössä.
<elias_a> Riippuu tietty mallista.
<aq2> joo
<StockAntenna> vähävirtaiset prossut selviäis nykyään isolla siilillä jos olis tilaa moiselle
<elias_a> Tässä tapauksessa vika on inha: flekti ei lähde liikkeelle yhdestä magneettien välistä. Muista lähtee. Jos se sattuu pysähtymään siihen, se ei vaan lähde liikkeelle ennenkuin on sammuttanut koneen ja puhallellut flektin toiseen asentoon.
<elias_a> Tässä vissiin kuunnellaan 5-vuotiaan vitsiä "SW
<elias_a> "Isi, se ei ole ilmapallo" siihen saakka kunnes posti tuo uuden flektin.
<Mikaela> askubuntu uutiskirjeessä iski silmään http://askubuntu.com/q/727127
<elias_a> Mikaela: Mitenköhän se downgrade aiempiin paketteihin tehdään jos on verkko alhaalla? :P
<elias_a> Ei niitä tavallisimmin enää ole missään aptin cachessa jäljellä.
<ninnnu> Harvoin ne APTin kakut kyllä itsestään tyhjenee
<Mikaela> Ajattelin aptin cachea
<elias_a> No ei ne mulla ainakaan kovin kauaa siellä ole.
<elias_a> Oma syy tosin.
<aq2> ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ninnnu> hm
<elias_a> Voisko joku koittaa, pitäisikö Unityn yläpaneeliin pystyä lisäämään 2-näppäimellä painamalla appletti?
<elias_a> Olen ihmetellyt tuota nyt pari tuntia.
<ninnnu> kyl ne näköjään sittenkin tyhjenee aina välillä. En oo koskaan tyhjänny käsin ja silti vain 400M paketteja
<ninnnu> elias_a: mitä tapahtuu jos sanot nm-applet johonkin sopivaan run-boksiin?
<elias_a> ninnnu: IMHO siinä on jokin rotaatio.
<elias_a> ninnnu: Ei se ole nyt enää se ongelma se NM vaan pitäisi saada cpufreq toimimaan.
<ninnnu> jaa, niin
<elias_a> Nimim. läppärin flekti paskana ja konetta pystyy käyttämään jos ajaa mimimikuormalla.
<elias_a> Tuolla esim. kohkataan kakkosella kliksauttelusta: https://www.maketecheasier.com/how-to-control-your-cpu-frequency-in-ubuntu/
<elias_a> Ei vaan toimi.
<aq2> taitaa olla gnome 2:n ominaisuus. samat appletit ovat myös matessa koska se on gnome 2-pohjainen, mutta unity on gnome 3 -pohjainen.
<aq2> joo lisäsin just ton appletin mateen, hyvin toimii
<elias_a> aq2: Ai niin penteles, hyvä pointti!
<elias_a> aq2: Kiitos!
<aq2> mate-versio on ihan mukavasti toiminut
<aq2> kaikki paneelit ja appletit liikuteltavissa ihan miten huvittaa hiiren oikealla klikkauksella.
<elias_a> Hoituu Unityssä kun asentaa paketin: sudo apt-get install indicator-cpufreq
<elias_a> Menee muuten ikävällä tavalla rikki nuo läppärin tuulettimet.
<elias_a> Ongelma: tuuletin ei lähde liikkeelle yhdestä käämin asennosta magneettien välistä - oliskohan noita kuusi kaikkiaan.
<elias_a> Eli se, lähteekö tuuletin käyntiin riippuu siitä, mihin asentoon se on sammahtanut
<elias_a> Mikäs tässä ohjeessa nyt oikein on pielessä: https://ivan.reallusiondesign.com/thinkpad-t430-ubuntu-fan-control/
<elias_a> Askel "echo coretemp >> /etc/modules" epäonnistuu: bash: /etc/modules: Lupa evätty
<ansa> roottina pitäis tehdä
<elias_a> Ei sen paremmin onnistu sudonakaan.
<ansa> ajat echon sudolla, mutta edelleenohjaus tapahtuu omassa shellissäsi, jossa ei ole oikeuksia
<elias_a> Ai niin tietty...
<elias_a> Millä vivulla se sudo päästi roottishelliin?
<ansa> -s
<elias_a> kiidän!
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-04
<puhuri> itse käytän usein rakennetta 'echo coretemp | sudo tee -a /etc/modules' jos pitää kirjoitella tiedostoihin, joihin ei normaalikyttäjänä ole oikeuksia
<xet7> Voisko joku auttaa miten Linux Mint 17.3 saadaan pysymään oikeassa ajassa? Mulla alkaa ideat loppumaan. On kokeiltu ntp:tä ja kaikkee. Foorumi keskustelu tuolla: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=71&t=215280&sid=db055ee81f2a7268fb55ae9d5d598934
<Mikaela> xet7: arvaus: sudo timedatectl set-ntp true
<xet7> Mikaela: Pitääkö ntp service olla asennettuna?
<Mikaela> muussatapauksessa
<Mikaela> !notmint
<Mikaela> ei, se on systemdn osa
<Mikaela> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<Mikaela> olisi kuitenkin ollut factoidi ettei Linux Mintin tukikanava ole tämä, koska se ei ole Ubuntu vaan mikäihmeverkkonytolikaan
<xet7> Onko Linux Mintille suomenkielistä IRC kanavaa?
<Mikaela> #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Mikaela> en tiedä, koska en käytä
<Mikaela> ei taida olla ainakaan freenodessa sanoo /msg alis list *linuxmint*fi*
<xet7> SpotChatissakin on vain englanninkielinen
<Mirv> eka konvergenssituote (paperi)julkaistu, myynnissä Q2/2016. https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/02/04/canonical-reinvents-the-personal-mobile-computing-experience/
<tathhu> Ai vasta silloin :(
<tathhu> No ehkä siihen mennessä saa scopet landscapeen :P
<Mirv> :D joo kyllä se valmistumassa on
<Mirv> tablettimoodi on toki eri kuin puhelin, eli puhelimessa ei oo kaikkea samaa samalla tavalla. en osaa sanoa scopeista kun en ole seurannut koodia.
<tathhu> Jep
<tathhu> Itel kyl lähtee Nexus vaihtoon
<tathhu> Ei varmaan lähtis jos olis se tuettu wifi-malli eikä LTE :P
<pesasa> Mirv: Äsken jo muualla ihmettelin tuota: "Ubuntu is the only platform that runs both a mobile-based full touch interface and a true PC experience from a single smart device"
<pesasa> Ilmeisesti käsitteet määritelty jotenkin niin, että Windows 8.1/10 -tabletteja ei tarvitse laskea?
<aq2> tai sitten windows 8 ei ole "true PC experience" :D
<pesasa> aq2: Niin, "käsitteet määritelty jotenkin niin..."
<aq2> Joo
<Mirv> pesasa: joo tai että se kokemus on täydempi desktop kuin windowsilla continuum. mut, noh, markkinointi...
<pesasa> Nimimerkillä Atom-tabletin kanssa jo jonkin aikaa ihmetellyt, miksi Canonical keskittyy vain Arm-tabletteihin.
<Mirv> pesasa: en tiiä niistä windowseista juuri mutta eikä se continuum ollut vasta jossain uudessa win 10 -puhelimessa jossa rajoitetumpi softa?
<Mirv> oliko se nimi nyt tuo edes
<Mirv> mut joo hiusten halkomista
<aq2> Onko xfce 4 gnome 2 -pohjainen?
<aq2> sen paneeli muistuttaa maten paneelia aika paljon
<pesasa> Oli kai, mutta siis esimerkiksi tossa on ihan normaali Windows 8.1 (tai 10, jos on päivittänyt) ja hdmi-liitin näytölle. Bluetooth-näppis ja -hiiri lisäksi, niin ei eroa jostain muusta Windows-koneesta.
<pesasa> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/series/iconiaw4
<pesasa> Ubuntun saa kyllä bootattua usb-tikulta 32-bittisellä efi:llä, mutta kun ei ole wifi-ajureita yms. Muuten olisi ihan kiva kokeilla Ubuntun tablettikäyttöliittymää tuolla.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-05
<Kehet> minnekköhän saisi ulkoistettua servun varmuuskopioinnin helposti
<Kehet> jaksaisi cd levyjen kanssa pelata
<Kehet> sopisikohan joku aws tollaseen
<ninnnu> saahan sitä minne vain, riippuu kuinka paljon haluu ite säätää
<Kehet> niin no eihän sen periaatteessa nyt tarvitsisi olla ftp palvelinta kummempi
<Kehet> kunhan nyt vaan voi luottaa etteivät tuhoa arvokkaita irkkilogejani :p
<Maakuth> backblaze b2 on halpa
<elias_a> Mihinkäs se ne tunkee?
<Maakuth> niiden omaan tallennusfarmiin
<Maakuth> duplicity osaa käyttää sitä, ja kryptata kopiot mennessään
<elias_a> Maakuth: Missä se farmi on?
<Maakuth> tosin joku bugi siinä on, isojen varmuuskopioiden kanssa ei oikein onnistu. uppasin melkein puoli teraa sinne, ja sitten se hajosi sen lopuksi
<Maakuth> jenkeissä varmaan
<elias_a> Eli ei kannata suositella.
<Kehet> aika kaukana
<Kehet> melkein pitäisi olla eussa
<Kehet> siis ei maantieteen vuoksi vaan tietoturvan vuoksi
<Maakuth> jaa-a, kyllä minä gpg:n kanssa siihen luotan
<elias_a> Varmuuskopioissa on melkein aina henkilötietoja -> kannattaa mielellään käyttää EU/ETA-alueen palveluita.
<Mirv> Maakuth: et ole mitään FUSEa ja sen sisällä käytettävää salausta kokeillut?
<Mirv> Maakuth: toimiiko toi puolen teran gpg-kryptaaminen noin niin kuin käytännön tasolla, laitatko yhden ison kryptatun tarripallon vai kuinka? mietin vain jos yksi bitti menee vinoon, olisiko tollanen kryptattu mounttaus parempi
<Mirv> jaa niin duplicity, mitenhän se tekee sen, kryptaako tiedoston kerrallaan
<Maakuth> joo, se vetää librsyncillä sen 26 megan delta-köntteihin jotka kryptataan
<Maakuth> mutta sitten lopuksi pitäis kirjottaa 3,5 gigan metadatajööti, sen kohdalla tulee bugi
<Mirv> Maakuth: hmm jaa pitänee taas bookmarkata yksi ehdokas. B2 näyttää olevan 5$/kuukausi teralle, säilytykseen. ja $50 jos joskus joutuu palauttamaan
<elias_a> Mirv: Mites tuossa pisnismallissa onnistuu se hyvän tavan mukainen palauttamisen testaaminen? :P
<elias_a> Mirv: Nimim. oppirahat maksettu. :D
<Mirv> elias_a: perustuu luottamukseen :)
<Mirv> mutta siis ei haittaisi yksi tuollainen lisä-backup-varmistus
<Maakuth> joo, ei itselläkään ole ainoa
<Mirv> joku oli maksanut dollareissa oppirahat jostain amazonin glacierista
<Mirv> kun ei ollut lukenut hinnoittelun pientä pränttiä...
<Maakuth> mutta jos pikkurahalla saa datat toiselle mantereelle hätätilajemmaan niin en valita
<Maakuth> joo, se glacierin hinnoittelu on aika tyly :D
<elias_a> No ihan sama se on mikä se varmuuskopion sijaintipaikka on. Palautusta pitää kokeilla _aina_.
<Mirv> mutta tuossa ei näyttäisi olevan jekkuja, ei ainakaan kuulostaa että toi transactionit voisivat kolahtaa pahasti
<Mirv> elias_a: saa sitä maksaa sen $50 ja kokeilla :) mutta eihän se pilvipalveluissa koskaan takaa mitään, että sinänsä tietyllä tapaa turhaa kokeilla paitsi tosiaan siltä kannalta että onko itse mokannut sen mitä varmuuskopioi ja miten.
<Maakuth> käsittäisin että tuon duplicityn avulla voisi testata osapalautuksilla
<Maakuth> pitäisi kirjoitella bugirapsaa kun tässä ehtisi
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-06
<elias_a> Taannoin puhuttiin Intel-chipsetien lämmönsäätelystä.
<StockAntenna> taas keittää?
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-07
<Echramath> Pitäisköhän tuo tumblerd luokitella haittaohjelmaksi...
<elias_a> Mikäs se on?
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Meinasin juuri pasteta esimerkin logeista ja sitten kone kaatui.
<elias_a> Mulla on Thinkpadissa tuuletin menossa rikki ja taas Intelin powerclamp tunkee kamaa logeihin.
<Echramath> Se on joku xfcen demoni, joka luo videoille thumbnaileja sekä harrastaa palvelunestohyökkäyksiä
<Echramath> (Koneen sisäisesti sentään)
<StockAntenna> muistaakos ubuntuinen missään raudassa näytön kirkkausasetusta bootin yli?
<ninnnu> melkeen väittäisin että mun HP-läppäreissä on muistanu. Tai rauta on muistanu
<ninnnu> en oo kyllä ihan hirveesti testannu
<StockAntenna> mullon ainakin kaksi missä ei muista
<StockAntenna> tää Asus on ihan satavarmasti aina bootin jälkeen 100%
<elias_a> Umm... mitäs nämä nyt sitten ovat:
<elias_a> Feb  7 18:57:48 nuovoscuro dbus[697]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1'
<elias_a> Feb  7 18:57:48 nuovoscuro kernel: [31414.347512] systemd-hostnamed[10558]: Warning: nss-myhostname is not installed. Changing the local hostname might make it unresolveable. Please install nss-myhostname!
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-30
<Talikkaf> Olen ehdottanut COSS ry:lle ja muutamalle muulle taholle, että tuotettaisiin Ubuntu MATE -oppimateriaalia selkosuomeksi. Tässä vaiheessa kiinnostusta näyttää olevan siinä määrin yhteistyölle, että projekti voi jopa lähteä käyntiin ja onnistua.
<StockAntenna> that sounds good, mate
<elias_a> Miksi MATE?
<hahlo> niin miksei gnome?
<ninnnu> jos Gnome3 olis oikeasti hyvä ja varsinki Win/OSX-maailmalle tulevalle tuttu niin MATEa ei olisi
<elias_a> No ei, mutta käyttäjämäärät ovat kuitenkin melko pieniä. Jos edistää vapaata käyttistä kannattaisi IMHO kuitenkin valita sellainen, jolla on mahdollisimman suuret käyttäjämäärät, jotta tukea löytyy.
<hahlo> mutta gnome-flashback on hyvä :) eka käytin lxde:tä mut minusta tämä parempi
<StockAntenna> ei vapaa käyttis tällä menolla edisty
<StockAntenna> kaoottisuus on liiallista
<StockAntenna> android osoitti, että sitä pitää hieman hillitä ja yksinkertaistaa niin homma toimii
<StockAntenna> ja yhä varsin hyvin mahdollistaen jopa käyttöliittymien pilaamisen
<hahlo> pitäs olla työpöytä-diktaattori
<ninnnu> ei pitäs
<ninnnu> meillä on jo Lennart
<hahlo> linus hoitaa hyvin kernel-diktatuurin
<ninnnu> ja naapurikäyttiksillä onkin jo diktaattorit
<StockAntenna> linus on ainoa millä olisi arvovaltaa julistaa referenssi-vapaakäyttis
<ninnnu> et jos haluu sellasen niin kaupasta saa Windowseja ja Macceja
<StockAntenna> niin kuin on puhdas Android
<hahlo> miten muuten wine android edistyy?
<Echramath> "Diktaattori" sai aikaan myös Windows 8:n...
<StockAntenna> hädissään räpelsivät ja palasivat referenssikäyttöliittymäänsä kympissä
<Talikkaf> gnome on raskaampi ja vaikea. Kokeilin sitä. Matea käytetään Koneet kiertoon oy:ssä pääosin. Se on tärkeä yhteistyökumppanimme.
<Talikkaf> Otavan opisto teki neljä vuotta sitten Ubuntu 12.04 -oppimateriaalin. Sitä voinee yhä hyödyntää jos isomman distroa haluaa käyttää. Mielestäni täytyisi vähän yksinkertaisempaa ja Windows-käyttäjille tutumpaa myös harjoitella.
<hahlo> mä en oo ikinä nähnytkään matea, perustuuko se johonkin työpöytään?
<Talikkaf> Gnome 2 -forkki muistaakseni
<Talikkaf> on se jo ihan virallinen ubuntu
<Talikkaf> ollut monta vuotta
<hahlo> aaa se on tuttu gnome 2
<StockAntenna> yleensä Windows-käyttäjien haasteet eivät liity softien availuun ja muuhun hiiritouhuun työpöydällä
<Talikkaf> Olen kyllä kerännyt paljon kokemuksia ja palautetta Ubuntu MATEsta ja muistakin Ubuntuista eläkeläisiltä ja maahanmuuttajilta tämän ja viime vuoden aikana.
<hahlo> ovatko olleet tyytyväisiä windowsiin verraten?
<Talikkaf> Vaihtelevasti. Etiopialainen tykkäsi, afgaani ei (koska koulutiedosto ei auennut). Eläkeläiset pääosin ovat olleet tyytyväisiä. Lubuntun kanssa tosin oli LibreOfficen ja käännösten kanssa ongelmia mutta olemme siitä sittemmin luopuneet.
<Talikkaf> Kongolaisille annoin Turenkiin vuosi sitten Xubuntu-pöytäkoneen mutta en ole muistanut kysyä kuulumisia.
<Laodikea> Lubuntun kielituki on joo vaillinainen asennuksen jälkeen, se pitää asentaa erikseen
<Laodikea> toki järjestelmä siitä ensimmäisellä käynnistyskerralla kertookin
<Talikkaf> ja vaikka on asennettu kielituet monta kertaa, silti on vielä paljon kääntämättä Lubuntussa.
<Laodikea> Aivan joo
<hahlo> Talikkaf: saiko ubuntun amharalle?
<Talikkaf> ei tosin kielituen asentaminen automaattisesti onnistu vaan pitää päivittää välimuisti ensin, sitä ei kukaan kerro, sama ongelma kaikissa ubuntuissa.
<Laodikea> No se välimuistinkin päivitys menee automaattisesti
<Talikkaf> hahlo: saa kyllä, mutta eivät he oikein osaa käyttää kun eivät ole koskaan oppineet amharaksi tietokonesanastoa.
<Laodikea> tai se kilke joka hyppää silmille, tekee sen ensin
<Talikkaf> Laodikea: ei mene ekalla kerralla, ei ainakaan minulla ole mennyt.
<Talikkaf> Ensin se etsii  tyhjästä välimuistista kielitukea.
<Talikkaf> No, voi olla että tulkitsen väärinkin, mutta on se vähän erikoinen toiminto.
<Laodikea> Jaa, mitenkähän se nyt menee, just äsken asensin Lubuntu 14.04.5:n yhdelle koneelleni
<Laodikea> sen kielitukeen en ole koskenut vielä lainkaan
<hahlo> ok kirjoitetaanko amhara oikealta vasemmalle? kuin arabia, hebrea
<Talikkaf> en tiedä :>
<Talikkaf> mielikuvani mukaan ei, vaan samaan suuntaan kuin englantikin
<hahlo> mä kävin kerran addiksessa, ja omituinen kieli, ja aakkoset
<StockAntenna> eikös Congossa puhuta ranskaa? luulisi sen ainakin löytyvän
<hahlo> toi etiopia vissiin oli vain mussolinin alainen vähä aikaa, siksi ei ranskaa tai oikein englantiakaan siellä
<puhuri> tuohon windows-yhteensopivuutteen että onko XP-yhteensopivuus enää kovin relevantti käyttöliittymässä
<Talikkaf> Kongossa puhutaan ranskaa paljon, mutta kiswahili ja kinyaruanda lienevät kansankieliä enemmän.
<Talikkaf> ainakin windows kympin sai swahilin kielellä, osan linuxeista kai osittain myös
<Laodikea> Joo, on tuo Lubuntun kieliasetusten säätö jonkin verran mystistä, ensin päivittää välimuistin, sitten asentaa jotain ja sitten pitäisi kirjautua uudelleen sisään, että muutokset astuvat voimaan
<hahlo> ubuntu varmaan sopii afrikkaan
<Talikkaf> Samahan se on kaikissa. Kokemukseni mukaan vain ensimmäinen asennus ei yleensä toimi, ellei ole asentanut tavallisia päivityksiä ensin tai päivittänyt välimuistia erikseen. Ehkä minun pitäisi tarkistaa vielä tämä kokemus.
<StockAntenna> taitaa Etiopia olla ainoa siirtomaakielet karistanut maa Indonesian lisäksi
<StockAntenna> ehkä Vietnam kolmantena
<hahlo> just
<hahlo> tampereen teekkari johtaa etiopiaa
<hahlo> "Tampereella opiskelleen pääministerin puolue otti murskavoiton Etiopian vaaleissa"
<StockAntenna> Etiopialla menee aika hyvin, tekivät ratikan Addis Abebaan ja rautatiene Djiboutin kautta merelle kiinalaisten avulla
<hahlo> cool
<hahlo> ehkä tampereellekkin tulee ratikka :)
<StockAntenna> siinähän onkin yhdistävä tekijä, ratikka ja TUT
<Echramath> Hihihih tässä varmaan tarkoitit sijoittajia
<hahlo> hehe
<Echramath> ...eikä sitä kun amerikkalaiset hankki kiinalaisia tekemään rautatietä ja sitten lähettivät takaisin kotiinsa, kun nyt saattoivat olla siihen aikaan ihan vähän vaan rasistisia
<hahlo> kuuluukohan se etiopian pääministeri modeemiin?
<Talikkaf> Tosin on Etiopiassakin huolestuttavia uutisia viime aikoina ollut. http://yle.fi/aihe/artikkeli/2016/12/27/etiopian-kaksi-tieta
<Talikkaf> Enpäs tiennytkään tuosta pääministeristä! Kiitos.
<hahlo> :)
<StockAntenna> kappas mikä uutinen
<StockAntenna> kai se Etiopiakin muuttuu normaaliksi maaksi tuossa maailmankolkassa kuten Somalia ja Jemen
<hahlo> joo afrikka on epävakaa
<Echramath> Afrikan maissa on aika monta sellaista, joissa presidentillä on liikaa valtaa
<Echramath> Se on huono systeemi, jos presidentiksi tulee joku epämääräinen tapaus
<Echramath> Älkää kysykö mistä tuli mieleen
<StockAntenna> ehdin jo ajatella, että Etiopia menestyisi niin hyvin, että ne vois tosiaan ostaa tietokoneita vapailla tai epävapailla käyttiksillä
<StockAntenna> nyt taitaa olla vapauden puute ihan muualla kuin käyttiksessä tärkeämpi
<Echramath> Kaikki eivät tosiaan allekirjoita RMS:n versiota Maslown tarvehierarkiasta ihan suoraan
<StockAntenna> eihän kaikki edes suostu nimittämään käyttistä oikein eli GNU/Linux
<Echramath> Lähinnä meinasin, että se suostui käyttämään vai jotain kiinalaista ihmeläppäriä, koska siinä on avoin bios
<Echramath> Mutta ei kai sitä edes ollut koottu sen avoimemmissa oloissa
<StockAntenna> niin tosiaan UEFIn tulo on epävapauttanut koneita reilustio
<hahlo> onko sitä veivattavaa lappäriä vielä?
<hahlo> virranpuutteen vuoksi veivi
<Echramath> Jotenkin luulis että laite jossa on aurinkopaneeli olis kätevämpi
<Echramath> Eritoten kädellä pyörittäminen on hankalaa
<Echramath> Polkupyörällä kyllä pysyy nykyään kai jopa tabletti latauksessa
<hahlo> joo mulla on afrikkalainen radio, niin sitäkin saa pirusti veivata
<hahlo> mun pitäs pöytäkone kasata ubuntulle, mut en yhtään tiedä tämän päivän osista, miltäköhän sivulta sais rautatietoa?
<Echramath> Ota pitkä tikku ja töki muropakettia
<Echramath> Ehkä saat rautatietoa ulos ilman että rasismi, seksismi ja yleinen typeryys tarttuu mukaan
<hahlo> hehe ok :)
<Echramath> Kai niitä tompan hardisoppaita on yhä mistä voi laskea mikä on paras bang-for-the-buck prossulle
<Echramath> Mutta joo emon linuxyhteensopivuus ja tuulettimien säätö muakin kiinnostelisi
<Echramath> Niistähän sitä haluaisi maksaa
<Echramath> Onkohan missään enää PCI:tä?
<hahlo> ai väylää?
<Echramath> Niin tai ainakaan slotteja
<Echramath> ISA-väyläkin kummitteli joissakin koneissa todella pitkään piilossa
<ansa> kyllä noista näyttäis useasta yks tai kaks löytyvän mitä verkkokauppa.com:sta nopeasti kattelin
<hahlo> joo ei ihan yksinkertaista valita oikeita osia
<Echramath> Oletettavasti vk:sta uskaltaa jotain ostaakin taas, aikanaan lopetin asioinnin koska siellä pätenyt sananlasku "sitä saa mitä tilaa".
<ansa> ei oo tullut kyllä itsekään vähään aikaan tilattua vk:sta mitään, jimmsistä saanut halvemmalla kun vertaillut (ja toimitustavat paremmat)
<Echramath> Mut on-topic onks nykyään mahdollista ostaa satunnainen emo ja todeta, että linux-yhteensopivuus on oikeasti huono?
<ansa> ehkä jonkun uusimmasta uusimman piirisarjan kanssa vois olla aluksi vaikeuksia
<ansa> tai jonkun yksittäisen ominaisuuden - tulipa itsekin laitettua yksi atom vahingossa minkä näytönohjaimelle ei oo muuta tukea kuin framebuffer, ei mitään kiihdytystä
<hahlo> toimiiko se kaby lake? kun ei kuulemma vanhemmissa windowseissa kuin 10
<ansa> mulla on Dell xps13 kaby lakella, mutta tää tulikin valmiiksi Ubuntun kanssa..
<hahlo> okei hyvä tietää
<Echramath> Tosin olen atk-loppusijoituspaikka joten väliäkö hällä
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-31
<Mirv> ansa: onko tullut testattua ulkoisia näyttöjä joko USB-telakan tai USB-C/DisplayPort/Thunderbolt-piuhalla? vähän kiinnostaa. mulla on toi XPS 13 Broadwell joka oli vika jossa oli vielä erillinen mini DisplayPort, mutta kiinnostaisi miten nyt USB-C-maailmassa toimii
<Mirv> ainakin jotain toivoa luulisi olevan koska Skylake-mallikin oli samanlainen kuin tuo Kaby Lake
<Mirv> se perinteinen DisplayLinkin proprietary-ajurillinen USB-telakka on tietty yksi vaihtoehto, mutta tuo USB-C on kiinnostavin
<ansa> Mirv, en oo testannut
<Mirv> ok
<Echramath> Äh, onkos gimpissiä kerningongelmia
<Echramath> Tein vähän pilaa Carl Barksin kustannuksella: http://imgur.com/a/hNIuE
<Echramath> Mutta siellä on kaksi kertaa ni-combo joista toinen meni miten sattuu
<StockAntenna> mitähän tuo tarkoittaa tavallisten kuvankatsojien kielellä?
<Echramath> Ni tarkoittaa tässä yksinkertaisesti ko-kirjaimia peräkkäin, ei mitään monty python-sketsiä
<Echramath> Ja kerning on suomeksi muuten välistys
<Echramath> Eli yksinkertaisesti kirjainten etäisyys toisistaan
<Echramath> Se ei ole ihan triviaalia
<StockAntenna> välistys lie vähän tiheämpi kuin oikeassa Naku Ankassa
<Echramath> Se on totta, mutta kun se ei ole konsistentti keskenään
<Echramath> Toinen N on kasvanut I:hin kiinni, toinen ei
<Echramath> Toi fontti on ACME Secret Agent joka on hiukan parempi kuin Comic Sans johonkin sarjishölmöilyyn
<StockAntenna> puluseni, ripseni, silmämunissa näyttävät identtisille ja kurkkutorveni ei kuulu joukkoon
<pesasa> Mirv: Tommoseen törmäsin, kun sitä Slimbookia eilen kattelin. Ei mitään tietoa, miten hyvin toimii. https://slimbook.es/pedidos/accesorios/docking-station-universal-hdmi-gigalan-usb-3-0-comprar
<pesasa> Enkä hablaa espanjaa.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-01
<Mirv> pesasa: joo toi on perinteiseen USB:hen ja DisplayLink eli poroajurillinen. enemmän kiinnostaisi tuon natiivin USB-C:n tilanne vs Thunderbolt/DisplayPort-näytöt
<pesasa> Mirv: Eroaako USB-C normaalista USB:stä jollain muulla tavalla kuin liittimellä?
<pesasa> Jos ei puhuta USB-C-kokoisesta/muotoisesta Thunderbolt 3:sta.
<Wapsi> ainakin sitä pitkin voi kuljettaa ihan eriluokan virtoja kuin vanhan usb-liitännän yli
<StockAntenna> tosiaan, 20 V ja 5 A
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Mikäs tämä 20 V -juttu on?
<elias_a> StockAntenna: En ainakaan tuolta löydä muuta kuin vanhan jännitteen 5 V.
<elias_a> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB-C
<puhuri> "All USB-C cables must support 3 A current (up to 60 W); cables supporting high-power 5 A current (up to 100 W) must contain e-marker chips programmed to identify the cable as being 5A capable. USB Charging ports should also be clearly marked with supported power wattage.[11]" tuolta sivulta
<puhuri> elias_a: eli tuolta linkkaamaltasi sivulta tuo ^, lisäksi siitä linkki https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_Power_Delivery#Power_Delivery_.28PD.29
<puhuri> mutta USB-C ei tarkoita, että tukisi noita isompia tehoja vaan neuvottelee mitä tukee. Ja siinä sitten on riskinä halvat laturit / virtajohdot jotka ei totetuta speksiä oikein
<puhuri> ja perussähkötekniikka kertoo, että 5V jännitteellä ei onnistu 100 W 5A virralla
<elias_a> Juu - toki.
<puhuri> markkinamiehet tietty erikseen :-)
<elias_a> Mutta tuossa wikipedia-sivussa sanotaan "If a product implements USB Type-C, it does not necessarily support USB 3.1 or USB Power Delivery."
<elias_a> Ymmärrän tuon niin, että vaikka olisi USB-C, korkeampia jännitteitä ei tosiaan tueta.
<elias_a> Odotettavissa on paljon kärvennettyjä laitteita.
<StockAntenna> elias_a: Apple väitti tollaista macbookkien yhteydessä
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Okei. Eli Apple aikoo tukea tuota power deliveryä.
<elias_a> Kiitos hyvästä keskustelusta. Opin uuden asian. Multa oli mennyt kokonaan tuo ohi.
<pesasa> elias_a: Uusissa Maceissahan on se usb-c-liittimellä oleva uusi Thunderbolt 3/usb, jonka kautta tulee vissiin virtakin.
<Mirv> pesasa: niin no ensinnäkin moni USB-C-liitäntä on Thunderbolt-liitäntä samalla, ja tosiaan olen jotain mainintoja nähnyt että se voisi tukea jotenkin natiivimmin esim. DisplayPort-protokollaa
<Mirv> pesasa: täytyy myöntää että asiantuntemusta aiheeseen ei ole, huhujen varassa
<StockAntenna> applen halut lienevät taas ohuudessa ja yleisessä rungon tilansäästössä kun liittimiä on vähemmän
<mjr> joo usb-c:n piuhat voi neuvotella siirtämään displayport-dataa
<mjr> en tiedä kuinka laajalti se on käytössä
<mjr> mutu että apple harrastais mutta evt
<mjr> ehkä siirtävät sillä thunderbolt-moodilla displayport-sälänsä :P
<mjr> ja joo apple käyttää usb power deliveryä jo läppäreissä
<mjr> ja jänniteneuvottelua
<mjr> latasin jopa kerran kännyäni apple-laturilla eikä se kärähtänyt
<mjr> !
<StockAntenna> milläs niistä?
<StockAntenna> iPadin kuutio, iPhonen lituska vai Macin paksukainen
<hahlo> hyvin nimetty
<mjr> tässä tarkoitan nyt ihan tota mac-läppärilaturia joka tosiaan tukeekin niitä isompia jännitteitä
<mjr> oon mä noilla mobiilivehkeiden latureilla ladannut ennenkin
<StockAntenna> juu tosiaan
<Echramath> Ei kai pae-hommissa mitään overheadia ole?
<Echramath> Kaveri vähän lisäisi muistia koneeseen niin dmidecode vahvistaa, että 4 x 2G kammat mutta free:n mukaan 6.9G
<Echramath> Toi näyttää ihan joltain oikeasti 32-bittisen systeemin muistireiältä...
<mjr> kannattaa katsella onko biosissa jotain remap memory-asetuksia
<mjr> kuulostaa siltä että siellä on I/O-giga haukattu muistista
<Echramath> Kuulostaa loogiselta
<Echramath> Saattaa kyllä olla jotain mätää siinä konehessa oikeasti
<mjr> en mä tuon perusteella niin päättelis
<mjr> sikäli ihan tyypillinen https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_hole
<mjr> PAE:stahan toki on overheadia noin muuten, mutta ei siihen muistia kadota pitäis
<Echramath> Joo tämä perustui muihin tietoihin laitteesta :)
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-02
<pesasa> Echramath: Eikä ole mikään "integroitu näytönohjain haukkaa gigan" -juttu? Ei, en tiedä näistä mitään.
<pesasa> Mirv: Eli on siis kyse usb-c-liitinstandardista, ei usb-standardista. Ok.
<Echramath> pesasa: Ei ollut, se on näitä memory remapping -juttuja
<Talikkaf> mitä tarkoittaa, että PAE:sta on overheadia? Fyysinen osoitelaajennus on hitaampi?
<Echramath> Hitaampi se ainakin
<Echramath> Lisäksi muutenkin tulee vähän takkiin rekisterien kanssa jos ajetaan 32-bittistä
<Talikkaf> Vai niin, enpäs tuostakaan ollut kuullut. Onko jotakin tyypillistä prosenttilukua hidastuvuudesta, esim. 1-5 prosenttia?
<Echramath> En mä siitä tiedä, luin vaan, että se joutuu enemmän töihin se prossu siinä muistinosoituksessa.
<Talikkaf> Mutta vain jos on yli 3,5-4GB muistia ja 32-bittinen PAE-käyttis?
<Echramath> No silloin just joutuu töihin
<Echramath> Tai hmmm
<Echramath> Selvästi aihe josta netistä löytyy paljon mutua ja vähän faktaa
<Talikkaf> sen vain tiedän että win8 oli ensimmäinen pae-windows (seiskan 32-versio ei tukenut yli 4 GB muistia mutta 8 ja 10 kyllä)
<Talikkaf> xp tosin kaiketi ilmoitti jos suorittimessa oli pae-tuki
<mjr> Tästä ranttia :) https://cl4ssic4l.wordpress.com/2011/05/24/linus-torvalds-about-pae/
<Echramath> Toi vastaa toki eri kysymykseen
<mjr> joo, eikä toki kerro mitään lukuja, mutta mainitsee ohimennen overheadin syitä
<mjr> ei sillä, jos on pakko käyttää 32-bittistä kerneliä ja koneessa on enempi muistia niin kyllähän sitä paea kannattanee käyttää joka tapauksessa
<mjr> mutta jos ei oo pakko niin 64-bittistä monestakin syystä...
<Echramath> On täällä jotain mittauksia http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_x86_1304&num=4
<Echramath> Ei näissä jutuissa ole mitään tolkkua, toiset sanoo, että muistin kulutus nousee jopa kolmanneksen, toiset että ei havaittavasti
<Talikkaf> Sitä vain ihmettelen miksi on niin vaikeita sovellusvalikoimia
<Talikkaf> ubuntu matessa on typerä software boutique jossa ei ole edes etsimistoimintoa, on vaikea löytää uusia softia
<Talikkaf> synaptic löytyy kyllä graafisesti asennettavaksi mutta ei sitä
<Talikkaf> ei sitä suositella peruskäyttäjille... täytynee opetella ubuntu software centereiä
<StockAntenna> onpa onni olla epäperuskäyttäjä
<elias_a> No eikös vapaan käyttiksen käyttäjä ole jo määritelmällisesti epäperustan vankka kannattaja. :P
<Echramath> Nyt tipuin kyllä tästä puujalasta
<Talikkaf> Niin: Synapticia asennettaessa MATE kertoo, että "Suositellaan edistyneille käyttäjille"
<Echramath> Niin no eihän se näytä asennettavia _ohjelmia_
<StockAntenna> mut se on hyvä
<Echramath> No mutta se ei vastaa kysymykseen mitäs softia tähän saisi
<Echramath> Onkohan joku koskaan vaatinut, että ssh-paketissa olisi smv joka tuhoaa lähdepäässä?
<Kimppi_> Multa katosi Matessa verkkokuvake? Mistähän sen saisi takaisin?
<Laodikea> Mikä kuvake?
<Laodikea> Työpöydältä vai valikoista?
<elias_a> Kaveri vei sen. Mate took it. Tsädäm!
<Kimppi_> Se missä näkyy kaikki yhteydet.
<Laodikea> jaa kellonajan vieressä
<Kimppi_> Niin juuri.
<Laodikea> se taitaa olla nm-applet
<Laodikea> eli Ctrl + Alt + T avaa päätteen, sinne kirjoittaa nm-applet ja painaa enteriä, niin pitäisi tulla näkyviin
<Laodikea> tai sitten tulee jokin virhesanoma, joka auttaa eteenpäin
<Kimppi_> No niin, siinähän se. Kiitos paljon avusta.
<Laodikea> se katoaa samalla, kun sulkee päätteen
<Laodikea> mutta uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen pitäisi taas näkyä
<Kimppi_> Sitä ei löydy mistään guista.
<Laodikea> Niin ei, kun sen käynnistyy samalla tietokoneen kanssa ja sitten pysyy siellä kellonajan vieressä
<Laodikea> paitsi jos ei pysykään, niin sitten tarvitsee komentaa päätteestä
<jjo_> eikö sen saa takas jos lisää sinne palkkiin vaan sen nm-appletin?
<Laodikea> Joo, jos sen on sieltä jotenkin poistanut
<Laodikea> mutta jos kyse oli vain siitä, että se on crashannut, niin sitten se tarvitsee vain uudelleenkäynnistää
<jjo_> toki
<jjo_> nohupillahan sen sais jäämään ajoon vaikka terminaalin sulkisikin
<jjo_> tosin sit mahdolliset tulostukset menisivät tiedostoon eikä ruudulle
<Laodikea> https://www.linux.fi/wiki/Nohup kiitos vinkistä!
<Echramath> Screenillä voi taas katsella, että mitä sinne tulee
<elias_a> Kimppi_: Todennäköisesti kyse on siitä, että nm-applet on kaatunut jostain syystä.
<Kimppi_> Mikäs komento se dhclient on? Vahingossa painoin jotain valikkoa.
<jjo> se pyytää verkointerfacelle uutta osoiteta dhcp:n välityksellä
<Kimppi_> Mulla yhteys pätkii pahasti, mutta kun ajoin dhclientin, niin yhteys alkoi toimia. Johtuisikohan siitä?
<elias_a> Kimppi_: Onko sulla joku halpis-wlan -purkki tai ADSL-purkki? Kokeilepa bootata se.
<Kimppi_> Mulla on Raspberry.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-03
<Talikkaf> Onnistuiko Ylen luopua flash-soittimesta Areenassa? Onko html5 kevyempi?
<ernie77> kyllä ne mulle edelleen flashia tarjoaa
<Tm_T> vain osa sisällöstä näytetään nyt html5:llä
<Echramath> Tyhmää kun sieltä saa kaiken yle-dl:llä kuitenkin
<ernie77> joillekin selaimella katsominen on varmasti parempi vaihtoehto
<StockAntenna> kuten ns normaali-ihmisille
<Echramath> No joo niistä artikkeleista on välillä vaikea onkia esiin se urli
<Echramath> Muutenhan se nyt ei niin kummallinen välivaihe ole
<Echramath> Ja yle-dl:n asentaminen oli aika kryptinen juttu
<StockAntenna> eli Areena ei toimi vapaalla käyttiksellä on tavallisen käyttäjän tuomio
<Echramath> Toisaalta kiinnostaako sitä tavallista käyttäjää niin paljoa se ehdoton vapauskaan?
<StockAntenna> eihän se
<StockAntenna> mut täällä esiintyy jatkuvasti haluja saada tavallisia käyttäjiä Ubuntulle
<StockAntenna> eikä tyydytä ns luontaiseen it-ammattilais/nörttikäyttäjäkuntaan
<Echramath> Niin mut jos mun mummo haluais katsoa Areenaa sanoisin että mene takaisin sinne monttuun, kuolit -93
<Echramath> Eikun siis sanoisin että flash helvettiin koneelta ja katsoo sillä Chromen sisäänrakennetulla Areenaa
<kirvesAxe> ewww chrome :(
<Echramath> "Ehdoton vapaus" olis tässä se että kieltäytyy eettisistä syistä asentamasta restricted-extrasin
<StockAntenna> sellaiset puristit kai käyttävät muita vapaita käyttiksiä kuin Ubuntua muutenkin
<StockAntenna> kun RMS on sanonut Ubuntun pahaksi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<ninnnu> Echramath: kyl YLE:n tekniikka tietää että yle-dl on ja että sillä saa kaiken ulos, mutta pitää pystyä esittämään sisällöntarjoajille että "juujuu on nää suojattu"
<jjo> ei sillä kyl kaikkea saa ulos
<jjo> jotkut ulkomaalaiset ohjelmat eivät ole sillä ladattavissa
<Echramath> Mikä nyt siis oli selain numero #1 tällä hetkellä?
<Laodikea> Echramath: markkinaosuudeltaan vai sen perusteella mikä on paras?
<jjo> mitkä on kriteerit parhaalle?
<jjo> firefox on paras siinä, että siihen saa tabmix plussan ja tabeille monta riviä
<jjo> tai siis silleen paras jos pitää yhtä paljon tabeja auki kuin mä
<Echramath> Paras, markkinasosuus löytyy googlestakin
<Echramath> Musta vaan tuntuu, että Firefox on nykyään ihan jäätävän hidas
<Echramath> Tosin tää konehan ei ole uusinta uutta ja voi kai se asennus/omat konffit olla jotenkin viallisia / täynnä ryönää
<StockAntenna> FF on hidas
<StockAntenna> tais itsekin ne myöntää sen
<elias_a> Minulta myös ääni: FF on hidas.
<elias_a> Toisaalta siitä puuttuu niitä reikiä, jotka Chromiumissa ketuttaa.
<StockAntenna> reikiä?
<Echramath> Tosin firefoxissa on oletusasetuksetkin vähän kummat, se kirjoittaa niitä sessioitakin Koko Ajan
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Onhan niitä toki muissakin mutta... http://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-1224/product_id-15031/opec-1/Google-Chrome.html
<Tomin> tällä hetkellä minua ketuttaa lähinnä se ettei Google tunnusta FX:n U2F-lisäosan olemassaoloa. ts. sitä ei voi käyttää kaksivaiheiseen kirjautumiseen, vaikka se toteuttaa saman API:n kuin Chrome/Chromium ja toimii ihan hyvin
<Tomin> itse käytän FX:ää, mutta ei se varmaan ole paras selain monellakaan mittarilla
<Talikkaf> chromiumilla ei areena toimi mutta katsomo toimii... firefoxilla päinvastoin
<Talikkaf> mikä/kuka on RMS? Stallamn??
<StockAntenna> Richard M Stallman
<StockAntenna> vapaan softan pääapostoli ja GNU-kirkon St. Ignucius
<Talikkaf> Tiesin Stallmanista toki. En tiennyt, että hänellä on  lyhenne RMS (root mean square)
<Echramath> rms, esr, fdr, mitä näitä nyt oli?
<StockAntenna> RMS Titanic
<elias_a> Sanokaas, millä videosoittimella saa Ubuntussa soitettua monta lyhyttä videota luuppina ilman, että soitin pukkaa tiedoston nimeä tai mitään kontrolleja ruutuun?
<Echramath> Ei toi mplayerilla onnistuis?
<elias_a> Pitääpä koittaa.
<foolaround> mplayeril varmaa onnistuu
<foolaround> eihä siin oo mitää valikoitakaa :P
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-05
<Sm1thY> Kaipaisin taas neuvoa, kannattaisiko tämä softa asentaa : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/01/stacer-system-optimizer-for-ubuntu
<ninnnu> ei, rikot kuitenkin lelus sillä
<Sm1thY> ninnnu, meinaatko että en osaisi? :D
<ninnnu> Sä voitat tolla hyvin marginaalisesti suorituskykyä mutta tolla rikkoo helposti bootin
<Echramath> Kommentit sitäpaitsi ei ainakaan lupaa hyvää
<ninnnu> näköjään enimmäkseen vihataan frameworkkia
<Echramath> Olisi jännää tietää onko paljonko ns. epäoptimaalisia vakioasetuksia
<Echramath> Se swappiness taitaa kyllä olla
<hahlo> onko semmoista ramin cleaneria kuin androidissa on?
<hahlo> tai komentoa joka vapauttas ramia?
<ninnnu> Et sä haluu sellasta
<hahlo> miksen
<hahlo> androidissakin on, ja se estää rebootteja
<ninnnu> montako kertaa sulla on atk vetäny totaalijumin ku RAM on loppunu?
<hahlo> ei kertaakaan
<ninnnu> noni
<hahlo> viekö android sit enemmän muistia kuin unity?
<ansa> androidissa taidetaan lähinnä sulkea sovelluksia muistin vapauttamiseksi
<hahlo> justiin sekin olis hyvä
<ninnnu> Linuxissa RAMilla on noin kolme tilaa: Käytetty, vapaa, levymuisti. Oletettu Ram Cleaner syö levymuistista (jolloin se RAM on hyötykäytössä) ja vapauttaa sen nollakäyttöön (= ei missään käytössä). Jos softa tarvii RAMia niin sitä kerätään ihan automaattisesti jo sieltä vapaasta poolista je levymuistista
<ninnnu> Linuxissa on OOM-killer
<hahlo> ahaa
<ninnnu> -> "RAM cleaner" ainoastaan hidastaa asioita
<hahlo> voiko sitä moniajoa säätää ettei jätä taustalle niin paljon sovelluksia? tai muotoillaan uudestaan, mistä käyttäjän ram-määrää säädetään?
<ninnnu> ei sitä voi suoraan säätää juuri mistään
<ninnnu> ulimitsillä voi näköjään säätää esim. montako prosessia käyttäjällä saa olla ajossa, mutta työpöytähommissa sillä ampuu vain itseään jalkaan
<ninnnu> enkä tiä päteekö noi edes X:ssä
<kirvesAxe> ninnnu, mites ne osat RAMista jotka on varattu käyttöön ei-millekään softalle jotka eivät lähde sieltä pois muistinkäytön kasvaessa vaan swapin käyttö lisääntyy?
<ninnnu> kirvesAxe: sit sä haluut pienentää swappinessia
<kirvesAxe> ninnnu, miten se auttaa poistamaan muistista varatut mutta käytössä olemattomat datat? :)
<ansa> no mikä niitä ois varannut?
<hahlo> mutta palvelimilla on säädetty kuin paljon muistia, levytilaa, prosesseja saat käyttää, niin joo ei oo X
<kirvesAxe> ansa, jos muistin käyttötiedot kertoo muistia olevan käytössä 2x enemmän kuin avoimien prosessien käyttämä muisti yhteensä...
<kirvesAxe> sen tyyppistä kuollutta muistia ois kiva voida vapauttaa jotenkin
<ninnnu> mä haluisin tietää mistä sä keräät noi numerot
<ansa> ootko varma että osaat tulkita niitä käyttötietoja? esim. prosessien virtuaaliavaruus voi olla enemmän kuin fyysistä muistia on olemassakaan
<kirvesAxe> järjestelmän valvonnasta
<kirvesAxe> siellä lukee suoraan paljonko muistia on käytössä ja paljonko kukin prosessi käyttää
<ninnnu> mikähän sen softan nimi on..
<kirvesAxe> no tolla nimellä se on ylävalikossa...
<ninnnu> joo mä tiän, mutku mulla ei oo ollu perus-Ubuntu vuosiin
<hahlo> vissiin käyttäjän parasta ajaa top ja kill numero ylimääräiset prosessit
<ninnnu> Internet veikkaa että se olis gnome-system-monitor
<ninnnu> hahlo: mä tykkään mun firefoxista, en tapa
<Laodikea> se on "järjestelmän valvonta" joo
<kirvesAxe> joo se se tais olla
<Laodikea> Just asensin sen, kun sieltä näkee kulkeeko verkkodataa
<kirvesAxe> firefoxin mä luulen olevan suurin vuotaja, kun sen muistaa säännöllisesti sammutella niin vähenee vuotavan muistin määrä...
<hahlo> joo
<kirvesAxe> (as in, nukkumisen/työpäivän ajan se kiinni)
<ninnnu> mulla toi gnome-system-monitor (ja xfce:n vastaava) ei kyl kauheesti kerro "hukkamuistista". Mut toisaalta multa esim. puuttuu swap
<ninnnu> 5G on käytössä, 2.5G siitä on Firefox, loppuja en lähde ynnäilee mutta kyl mä uskon että 5G on käytössä
<ninnnu> kirvesAxe: Huomaa kans että tuolla on oikealla valikko josta voi klikata "kaikki prosessit", default on "omat prosessit"
<ansa> en mä kyllä ees tiedä että mitä tuo gnome system monitor kertoo, luvut ei täsmää esim. topin virtual set sizen tai resident set sizen kanssa
<ninnnu> Nopee teoria vois olla että se on RES-SHR
<kirvesAxe> hmm
<hahlo> ninnnu: onko hyötyä 'echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches' ?
<ninnnu> 17:23 < ninnnu> Linuxissa RAMilla on noin kolme tilaa: Käytetty, vapaa, levymuisti. Oletettu Ram Cleaner syö levymuistista (jolloin se RAM on hyötykäytössä) ja vapauttaa sen nollakäyttöön (= ei missään käytössä).
<ansa> no kaikki tarvittava ladataan sen jälkeen levyltä kunnes ne on jälleen muistissa
<hahlo> kumminki rhel sysadmien käyttämä, ehkä ne kuvittelee sen auttavan
<ansa> no riippuu vähän että mihin ne käyttää ja kuvittelee auttavan.. en oo kyllä ikinä käyttänyt, vaikka rhel/centos-palvelimia on vajaa kymmenkunta ylläpidossa
<ninnnu> Sama
<Echramath> Eiks se androidin muistinvapauttaja toimi lähinnä sillä että se käynnistää about kaikki softat uusiksi?
<ansa> tai korjaan - oon käyttänyt joskus kun oon epäillyt että binääri on korruptoitunut muistissa, ja pakottanut että se luetaan uudestaan levyltä
<ninnnu> RH:n support ilmeisesti jossain määrin antaa vinkiksi mm. tuon jos kapa ei muka riitä uuden softan käynnistykseen, mut mä väitän että silloin ongelma on kyl hyvin monessa muussa paikassa
<ninnnu> ei kyl ny ole käsillä tunnuksia millä sais luettua RH:n virallisen mielipiteen kokonaisuudessaan :P
<Echramath> hahlo: Musta tuntuu että killall -15 sunselain on ramcleaneri
<hahlo> joo
<Echramath> Olis tietysti kiva lukea jonkun täysipäisen optimointi-ideoita
<ansa> chromen kanssa sai ennen aina maanantain aloittaa töissä sorttaamalla taskmanagerista tabit muistinkäytön mukaan ja tappaa viikonlopun aikana vuotaneet
<Echramath> Joskus luin jotain missä ehdotettiin että tiputtaa virtuaalikonsolit pois
<puhuri> ff:n kanssa ongelma usein cpu-käyttö kun jää 100%. Joskin 10 GB muistia käytettynä alkaa tökkiä kanssa
<puhuri> vaikka onkin toisena selaimena chrome lxc-säilössä hupisaiteille mitä voi käynnistellä tiuhempaan
<puhuri> kun fg:n käynniwtää uudestaan niin saa aina lajitella ikkunat uudestaan työtiloihin
<puhuri> (ja wanhana solaris-käyttäjänä tuo killall nostaa karvat pystyyn kun siellä se on nimensä mukainen)
<hahlo> esim tällä mun irc shellillä on rss memory limit 32mb/user, mut ei Xää
<hahlo> puhuri: oletko ollut solaris sysadmin?
<puhuri> hahlo: oli pöytäkoneenakin useamman vuoden
<hahlo> cool
<puhuri> ennen jouluaa viimeinen solaris-pohjainen kone pääsi työvevotteesta kun saatiin ubuntu-zfs palvelin testattua ja käyttöön. Ei enää Larrylle venerahoja :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-31
<Mikaela> luulen Linuxissa sen olevan "monitor of", vai mitä ne ovat?
<ninnnu> atol: voisitko hankkia shellin että sun koneen sleepit ei näkyis tänne asti
<ninnnu> tai käyttäisit tietokonetta niiku normaalit ihmiset että avaat aamulla ja suljet yöksi..
<ninnnu> Mutta joo, se mitä Talikka etsii on noi monitor-streamit. Noita voi kivasti klikkailla suoraan pavucontrolista. Mutta jos ei tuunaa enempää niin joutuu vaihtelemaan mikin ja sen monitorin välillä, oletusarvoisesti ei ole striimiä jossa on molemmat eikä Skype (tai kauheen moni muukaan softa) ota sisään useita striimejä
<ninnnu> mulla oli joskus joku skripta joka tusas semmosen loopback-striimin johon meni sekä monitor että mikki..
<Talikka> En ymmärrä mikä on monitor tai pavucontrol. Yritän tutkailla tuonnempana
<ninnnu> (asenna ja) avaa pavucontrol ja klikkaile ympäriinsä, sit ymmärrät mikä on monitor kun näät sen
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-03
<rikama> Osaako täällä joku sanoa miksi mint katkoo nettiä välillä
<rikama> Kun käyttää tuolta täpästä ethernetin alhaalla niin toimii taas
<Laodikea> dmesg voi kertoa jotain, millä voi päästä eteenpäin
<rikama> Mitä tuolta tulisi etsiä, vai heitänkö pasten johonkin
<Laodikea> ihan vapaasti voit heittää pasten johonkin paste-palveluun, vaikka tuohon topicissa näkyvään
<rikama> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26512297/
<Talikkaf> oho, kiitoksia, en ollut tiennytkään paste.ubuntu.com
<kirvesAxe> topic on vähän niinku manuaalit, ei kukaan lue jos ei käsketä ;)
<Talikkaf> :D
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-04
<Talikkaf> mitäs.. ubuntu mate järjestää tiedostot eri säännöillä kuin windows... tavuviiva ei merkitse ubuntussa?
